# Our adoption journey's 2007 Part 2



## KarenM

New home ladies for more   

Good luck everyone
Karen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Thanks Karen- good luck with all your course work!

LB- your inbox is full! tried to reply to your PM!

pls let me know if anyone is up for chat on thurs from about 8pm!

xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Thanks Karen for the new thread.

MJ, up for the chat Thursday.

OT x


----------



## jilldill

MJ,
I should be ok for Thursday
JD x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Karen.

Yes I should be okay for Thursday night for chat!

Hi to everyone


----------



## keemjay

aaargh i thought it was tuesday! not sure if i can do thurs but i'll try my best!

thanks for our new home Karen 

am starting to go a bit demented with the lack of progress this end with the 2 girls...but luckily theres a handy distraction in the form of an adoption 'Exchange' evening a week on wednesday where our LA and 2 neighbouring ones will be with details of all their children. I've been busy preparing a little profile of DH and I to hand out, sort of 'selling ourselves'..a friend of mine did it and i thought it sounded like a good idea..has anyone else done this? 

love to all

kj x


----------



## maisiek

Thanks Karen for the new thread, and good luck with the course work!! Don't envy you there!!  What are you studying if you don't mind me asking? 

KJ - good luck with the exchange eves: sounds like a good idea, at least you are doing something positive with the profile, can't see how that would be a negative thing!!  Good luck x

lol maisie x


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

I am up for a chat on Thursday night MJ that would be great.

Karen thanks for looking after us again.

Keemjay sorry to hear you haven't heard anything about the girls, really good idea about the profiles. hope you get something productive from it.

We are hopefully going to hear something this week from the girls sw so hopefully we can meet up soon I really don't think they can delay us again or at least I hope not, I am hoping that we would maybe get the eldest by Easter so she could have some time to settle in before starting her new school, we will have to make an appointment with the headmaster as soon as we hear anything.

Love to all K


----------



## morgana

Hi MJ
I am working Thu I'm afraid so will have to pass on this weeks chat sorry
Morgana x


----------



## saphy75

I'll try to pop in chat on thursday MJ  

pam xx


----------



## KarenM

MJ 

Will do my best for Thurs but it is weigh in night so won't be back until 8.30 ish

Karen x


----------



## superal

MELANIE -How has today gone??

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi Ladies

hope your all well!

sorry to be a pain but if you want im happy to do chat any night next week if thats better? i will be about tomorrow and thur nights as well for anyone who wants a natter (pls let me know)

hugs

xxxx


----------



## LB

hi

i like to chat 
just let me know when  

LB
X


----------



## askingangels

everyone

Keemjay - Good Luck with the exchange meeting.

Naoise - How exciting Easter. Thats not too long to have the eldest home with you. Bet you are really excited.

MJ - Good Luck with the inlaws. It is so annoying when people tell you how to be with children and tell you the most obvious things like you are stupid or something. Just smile and agree. You know you will be a great mum.

Well I had my 1 to 1 today with the SW. Got my profile sorted and past relationships. As I have been married before they might have to contact him but not too sure. We dont even speak so dont know if he would reply. Oh well thats why hes an ex. 

Anyway on a more positive note our next HS is on 4th April. We are doing diversity and parenting experience. I have done our support network and she wants us to have our chronology details done for then and the 'tick list' of what we will accept ready. I dont think we have much more to do looking at the form F we have covered the majority of things.

Sorry I havent mentioned everyone. Its hard to keep up. Lots of      and     to you all.

Sxx


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

lots going on as usual and some really good news for so many, lets hope it continues.

A quick message form me, I got my first assignment back today and ....................I passed!!
So happy and so relieved, now just got to get on with my next assignment and pass that one!!

TFN
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

how you all doing?

Andrea- well done on passing your assignment- good luck witht he next one!

Askingangels- My inlaws mean well- thing is im the only one who listerns to them and takes what they say to heart! 

hi to everyone else

we have our post prep feedback meeting next mon- we meet our SW for our HS too (we did meet her briefly when on prep course) plus doing our CRB forms- i have started writing an adoption diary as we dont want to forget things - thought it would benice for us to read in yrs to come plus for our children to read and see what we went through/felt/thought

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Andrea, well done on your assignment and good luck with the next one.

Askingangels, good to hear your HS is going well.

Mj, hope your review goes well, we never had a meeting just a form filled in and sent to us which we could comment on.  Good idea re the diary.

Hi to everyone else

We had our 2nd HS visit today and everything is favourable towards us now even though last week the same things weren't!?  Have had a week of worrying for nothing.  We did our support network today and I mentioned this site as part of that, our SW thought it was good that we had support and advice from people going through and already approved.  SW is on holiday next week but the week after we are doing discrimination/racism and then the following 2 weeks will be our individual assessments.

Love
OT x


----------



## Emcon

Hi to all new and old

Sorry I haven't been on for months but our computer has been sick, but it is all now better and we have broadband!! Yipee, I cannot believe how much I have missed having access to the internet.  

Well our update is that xxx has now been with us for 5 months, she is wonderful a bit of a handful but a true delight, her big brother loves her and she loves him, can honestly say life doesn't get any better than this, dh and I both feel finally complete, it has only taken 8 years to get to this point!  We have now applied to legally adopt so looking for that date to arrive asap, I guess the only hold up will be our crb checks again.

Take care to you all, I will try to be better at staying in touch.

Em


----------



## Mummyof2

Superal - well done on passing your assignment.

Emcon - glad to hear that xxx is settling in so well.

Old Timer - good to hear that all went well.

Hi to everyone else.

No news here.


----------



## melaniejhodson

Hi

Superal -    congrats on your successful assignment.

Emcon - welcome back - xxxx sounds delightful - really happy for you   .

Old Timer - glad to hear hs is moving forward positively for you   .

Hi to everyone else.

LOL 
Melanie x


----------



## fiona1

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around much, my broadband didn't getf ixed, so i have got dial up, very slow!!!

I have not had chance to read back over the last few pages, so sorry if i have missed any major news.

We finished our home study today, but won't be going to panel until July, as there is no roomin the April one, we will be considered for ay children that come up between now and July, so it's not too bad.

Hope the SW doesn't find too many gaps when she's writting up the F1.

Hope you are all well, feel much better now i am back online.

Fiona


----------



## LB

hello ladies

Andrea - well done you on passing your assignment. X - roll on the next one 

Old timer - pleased your second visit went well - what a difference a week makes.

Melanie - how's the hangover 

Fiona - well done on finishing your assessment roll on July

We are going to have a busy few weeks - we have appointments to meet bub's foster carer and social worker.

hi to everyone
LB
X


----------



## Milktray

Hi All

Andrea - fab news on passing - well done!

Melanie - hope you are still flying high!

Fiona - great news that the HS is finished.  Sorry that you won't get to panel until July but at least you will still be considered for children that come in in this time - maybe there might be a slot that comes available earlier?

LB - good luck with your meetings with SW & FC.....keep us posted.

OT - Great that you are moving along nicely.  Hope it continues in this way.

Jennifer - I hope that you hear something soon.....

MJ - Great idea about the adoption diary - I did try to do the same but I kept forgetting to fill it in!!

As for us our SW is dropping off our form F tomorrow evening for us to read through, then she will collect it on Mon evening.  13 days and counting til panel......

T x


----------



## keemjay

hi guys

are we having a chat tonight? do we need a password?

andrea..well done on passing your exam - phew!

MJ - great idea about writing a diary, i meant to but just didnt get round to it 

fiona..well done on finishing your HS..roll on July 

Emcon..great to hear how you're doing 

LB - good luck with all your meetings

MIlktray - enjoy reading your Form F..i really enjoyed reading ours..make sure you ask for a copy of it..you are entitled to one...

well we finally got the 2 little girls Form E's,  I'm all confused now..have outlined my worries on the 'how many children did you turn down' thread. I'm finding it all a bit stressy...I never thought this bit would be so hard

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

im so so sorry- have been out and opnly just remembered about chat tonight- im in there now however im happy to arrange it for next week!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Promise to do a big catch up at the weekend.  Have been offered a new job so sorting out terms and conditions before I say yes and then resign!!

Having a hellish time at work and busy on assignments (well done Andrea on yours)

Nice to see some good new on here

Love
Karen x


----------



## sanita

Hi everyone

Keemjay - Sorry you are finding this bit so hard.  We have seen umpteen lots of childrens CPRs (Form E's) and I can honestly say that so far only one of them has screamed YES at me.  Unfortunately it didn't scream YES at DH and the childrens SW didn't like parts of our Form F so it was a no go anyway.  Some of the CPRs are so impersonal too.  Lots of history and background, but they don't really tell you what the child is like as a person.  We have also seen one CPR which was last written / updated in January 2004   .  How on earth do you make decisions which will effect the rest of your life based on that.   .

We have an upcoming visit from a childrens SW and family finder, but our SW has told us not to get too excited as she knows we are only one of several couples being visited.  DH is smitten with the kids and will take it hard if we are turned down.  There is no way I am leaving myself open to all that hurt and dissapointment.  I think that is why I am holding back when I look at childrens CPRs.  The day we get matched at matching panel is the day I will believe it is really happening and not a moment before.

It was horrid when we got BMP this month, as the siblings from the very first childrens CPRs that we saw and turned down, are featured again.  That really brought it home to me.

Anyway I am rattling on and not probably not being much help to you.  I just wanted you to know that I am having the same difficulties and feelings with this as you are.  

Good luck with your visit from your SW.  I hope she is able to give you any extra info you need to help reach your decision.  Let us know how you get on.

Love Sanita


----------



## keemjay

thanks sanita, i really needed to hear that I'm not the only one finding this bit really hard.
got to run to work but just wanted to say thanks 

kj x


----------



## cindyp

Karen, great news on the new job, well done.

Andrea, well done you as well for passing your first assignment.

Em, welcome back, nice to hear xxx is getting on so well (they are all handfuls  ).  Hope you soon get your Court date.

KJ, have posted on your other thread.

Sanita, I know what you mean about the BMP, although we did not turn down any Form E's I did enquire about some children in BMP and then decided not to pursue any further and always felt bad when I saw their photos in the next issue.  Hope you get something out of this meeting.

Fiona, nice to see you back on-line.  Not long till July.

LB, good luck for your meets.

This is just a quick post as I need to do the last bottle so Hi to everyone else, hope things are all going well.

We had our first review this week for Cuddles.  Went really well, the independent SW who visited has done all of Cuddles' previous reviews and was really impressed with how well she has settled and developed.  Going to visit my parents tomorrow, unfortunately my Mum has had a bad back and hasn't been able to travel to come visit us which has really disappointed her.  They are so looking forward to spending some time with their new granddaughter.

Happy Mothers Day to all the Mums on this site, old and new.  To everyone else hope you soon get to celebrate your own Mothers Days.

love
Cindy



Jen, shame there's no news, what's your SW saying?


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi to everyone.  Not logged on for a few days.

Cindy - sw just says that unfortunately there are no children coming through that are suitable.  Very sorry for the delay blah blah.  Useless really.  Never thought that adoption would take over 2 years!  Oh well, it will be worth it in the end - I hope!


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Has anyone else had this weird weather today? Isn't been snowing, sunny, windy, hail - whatever next! 

KJ & Jennifer - Sorry to hear there haven't been any suitable matches, I hope something turns up soon.  Didn't one of the girls go to some sort of open evening for approved adopters?  I seem to recall reading something a few months back?  Do they do anything like that in your areas?
It must be really hard for you - hang in there, as Jennifer says it will be worth it in the end  

Sanita - Best of luck for the meeting - fingers crossed

Karen - Well done on the weight loss and New Job, and good luck sorting everything out, how on earth do you cope with all that and two kids  

Milktray - Best of luck for panel 

OT - Good to hear everything is moving forward nicely.

MJ - Great idea about the diary, is it just for you or are you and DH filling it out together? Hmmm I may start something on those lines, great to look back on in years to come.

Our prep course is now over, we both really enjoyed it and learnt such alot in a short space of time. The 'opinionated pig' and his mrs weren't there for day 4, I think they was asked politely not to return!  Not sure how long it will be before we're allocated a sw for our hs but hoping it's not too long.  We have an exit interview on 29th so hopefully they'll tell us more then.

Take Care

Kim x


----------



## askingangels

everyone

MJ - How did the feedback meeting go. Hope it all went well.

Old Timer - Glad everything is going well now on the HS.

Emcon - Glad xxx is settling in. Have you heard about a court date yet?

Fiona - The way this year is going July will be here before we know it.

MilkTray - Hope your Form F was ok. Not long now for panel.

Karen - Did you hear about the job yet?  

Cindy - Glad cuddles has settled in.

Kimmy - Good Luck for the 29th.

Nothing new from us yet but thought I would tell you a funny thing my nephew said. He is 8. I told him last Thursday that we were going to adopt and he asked me when I was going to the orphanage. I explained that we didnt go to an orphanage as the children are with a foster family before they come to us. I went on to say I had some very good books we could read and look at together. Then if he wanted to ask me anything he could. He got very excited and said 'You mean I can help you pick'. 

I thought it was so funny and lovely he thought we could just pick from a catalogue. Makes me smile everytime i think of it. Bless him. (Think we definately need to talk). He is staying over next weekend with his sister (4) so looking forward to lots of questions.   

Sorry to anyone I havent mentioned but    &    to you all.

Sxx


----------



## KarenM

Well I resigned today!!!  Felt awful but glad it is done and out in the open.  Due to the notice I have to give I don't finish until the end of May.

I need to do a proper catch up with everyone, however we go on hols next week so have a busy week getting work sorted and getting all the packing done.

Hop everyone is doing ok

Love
Karen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Karen- well done on putting your notice in! enjoy the packing for your hols - where u off to(sorry if u have said before)

Kimmy- so far for the diary its been me filling it in but its covering both of us as outting in how we felt as well as what happened- am putting in things like when they rang and who we spoke to plus all letter gonna go in too- in the end its gonna be more a massive scrap book of info that we can add too- for me i wanna remember things in detail and be able to look back-pm me if you want to know more(dont wanna share to much on the boards due to being public) glad your prep is done now and you enjoyed it!

Askingangels- your nephew sounds so cute for what he said- i know one of our nieces (she is just turned 6) asked me at christmas what the BMP were (well as she called them "newspapers with children in" ) and i explained how they we about children who needed a new forever mummy and daddy and she got so excited and asked if we could get 1 or 2 and be there forever mummy and daddy- i said we would see- thing is during the summer hoils(we have them for school hols) she asked why we dont have children and i said (without thinking) "im allergic to them" she giggled and then asked "but what about me- you allergic to me"   

Jennifer- i know on our prep course we met a couple who waited for 2yrs post aproval for there match (this is the longest our SW have ever had a couple wait)however the social workers did tell us (and them post there children being placed) that they had a few other matches for them but due some location factors they didnt go ahead and rather then build up hope only to have it dashed again nothing was told to them- one social worker said something lovely - she said "your children will be a twinkle in our eyes before they will be a twinkle in yours" she said at times they have a child/children in mind but are unable to tell you about them due to them not being totally freed for adoption- hope they get something for you soon

hi to everyone else- hope your all well!

our feedback went well today- the only thing they put that needs talking about more in HS for me is they feel i am still "Vulnerable about being childless" - i explained that since starting the adoption process we have had a few pregnancys annonced , one being our niece who is 18 and where as i would normally break down in tears and be upset as its not us i havent- for us our journey to parent hood is happening via adoption and i have come to terms with not having a biological child - the IF journey will never leave me however i know 100% i dont wanna ride that train again! im happy on the adoption coach thanks very much!  

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## LB

Hi ladies

Mez - you keep your seat on that adoption coach hun - it's much more comfy .  I know what you meant about the IF treck never leaves you - how could it, been through such a lot, but as you say moving on is good for the soul when the time is right  and for couples who reach that point i think relief that it's over springs to mind - it did for us!

Jennifer - really hope you hear some news soon - we thought our time was never going to come, think the good thing is once you are matched it all happens so quickly - then it's hang on to your hats time 

Karen - what a busy week you are having - hope you have a great holiday.

askingangels - think you will be busy next weekend - have fun, and a few laughs by the sounds of things - your nephew sounds like a star 

Kimmy hope you are allocated your SW quickly and can get on with your HS - great news that your prep course is finished - another step closer to your dream.

Laine - hi hun hope you are ok - shouldn't be long now till we can get out in the garden - having said that we have snow here today  My birdtable is still going strong and is very busy these days 

We have now seen a photo of bubs and he is of course adorable  - slightly biased opinion of course  .
I was also informed that adoption leave is now 39 weeks for children placed after the 1st April 2007 - anyone else heard this??

big hello to everyone - have a good day girls

LB
X


----------



## sanita

Yep, LB, that's my understanding too.  39 weeks statutory adoption pay of £108 per week from beginning of April.

And how could bubs be anything other than adorable?  Of course he is.  I bet that photo is never far from your side is it?

Sanita


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi ya

LB- yes its 39 weeks and its going up to £112.50 from april for stat adoption pay
x


----------



## Val 12

Hi all

sorry haven't been in touch for a few days. Mez I don't think the infertility 'thing' never totally leaves you. I'll probably always feel a little sad that dh and I didn't have our own birth child and I do still get a little 'pang' when someone announces their pregnancy. I explained this to our SW during our home study and she appreciated my honesty. However, never once for a moment did I get 2nd thoughts and think about going through treatment again, once you're on the adoption train you don't want to get off.

The HV did Sunny's 2 year check on Friday and was a little concerned about his speech delay and has said he'll refer him for speech therapy. Also, Sunny falls over a lot and is still very unsteady on his feet. He didn't start to walk until he was 16 months so the HV said he will need to observe this because he may have dyspraxia. He also said as he's only 22 months and not yet 2 he might just be a little behind and soon catch up. He says boys are sometimes slower than girls. I told my best mate this and she said 'well I hate to differ because my son didn't act like that at 22 months'. Needless to say I could have slapped her    She's got 2 perfect birth children you see.

Anyway enough of me being a b**ch, Sunny was so funny at toddler group this morning, he kept kissing me all the time. Everytime he ran off to play he came straight back, gave me a kiss then ran off again. All the other mums (and dads) thought it was lovely    
And he said another word today. dd was squawking down the stairs that she couldn't find her PE kit and I shouted 'what!!' only for Sunny to repeat me and say 'what'. He kept saying it over and over again, it's the same as when he says 'get down' to the dog. Oh dear no wonder the HV is concerned when all Sunny says is 'what and get down'. We keep trying to teach him new words, honest. He just seems to pick things up when you least expect it, give him lots of praise then he won't say it again. 

Anyway will try and have a proper read up later, Sunny is stirring from his nap,

Val xx


----------



## LB

oooooh smashing news - 39 weeks and a rise 
LB
X


----------



## KarenM

Val

My DD was 18 months when she learnt to walk and now she is 3 and a bit and you would never know that she was delayed.  Her speech was always considered delayed but she is so shy that the HV never saw her do all the things she can do.  I feel a fraud when I take her to see the paediatrician as I don't think there is anything wrong but she is not a "performer".

I am sure Sunny will catch up.  I don't know if they did the development wall exercise with you, but it is quite common for adopted children to be delayed in all sorts of respects.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## rianna

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.  Sorry I haven't been in touch but went through quite a crisis.  FIL died after a week from my last message just as we were going to panel, and on top of it we moved house.  It was quite a difficult time to say the least, but it did not affect our match and DD came to live with us 3 weeks ago.    I hoped to give a daily report on introductions like lots of you on this site, but sadly we were under so much pressure, that I didn't have time to do any of it.  DD (I called her Hope on here) is absolutely beautiful and after a tricky start in settling her, things get better every day.  I am shocked and astounded by how drastically life has changed, and wonder what others experiences are on this one.

Anyway, thought I would touch base, and now I better get reading, cos I've missed so much of your news.  Hope you still remember me.

Lots of love Rianna.


----------



## Lauren

Hi everyone,

Well as usual I am being totally rubbish at doing personals but have just managed to read through the last few pages and catch up on everyones news.

Just wanted to pass on our good news - last Thursday we had our Court day to finalise Daisy's adoption so she is now 100% ours and no one can take her away from us!  I didn't really think I would feel any different afterwards but I felt a huge sense of relief and just like everything had totally fallen into place!

DH is now talking about starting all over again for the next one!

Lots of love to everyone.

Lauren xxx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Rianna - welcome back.  Glad Hope is settling in well.  I agree with you that it is really life-changing and no matter how much you think you are prepared for it, it does come as a shock - but a lovely one at that.  Enjoy your new family.  We have found that it gets easier every day and the lovely things that they do far outway the times when they are grumpy!  Keep us posted.

Val - our little boy is the same age and has very limited vocabulary.  Initially I was worried but everyday he says something new and in fact I have started to write down the words that he can say so that when the HV asks I can tell her and he has come on in leaps and bounds since being placed with us (probably because he now has his dummy for sleep time only).  I am sure Sunny will talk more before long, especially as you take him to the mums and toddlers group where he can hear other children talk.  You are doing really well.  

Lauren - Huge congratulations.

I can't believe where the last 7 weeks have gone since our little one was placed with us.  We are due to meet the birth parents in a couple of weeks time which I am dreading but hopefully we won't be there for very long. We have our next review just after that and hopefully we will be able to submit the paperwork for court.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Emcon

Just a quick catch up, so sorry now personnels except

Val, hv seem so very quick to label, twinkle is now 20 months old and says very little, (only when she wants to!) she has walked since she was 12 months old but again seems to always be falling over and bumping into to stuff, I think when they start to walk that they are so desperate to get into everything that they do not always look where they are going.  All children are different, please do not let your friend's comments get to you because you will find that by the time they are 5/6 they are all roughly doing the same anyway, and sonny is bound to better at some things that her children aren't and vice versa, some people do not think before they engage their mouths, sorry do not mean to preach, hoping to make you feel better.

take care to you all

Em

PS still no court date for us but likely to be sometime in May


----------



## jilldill

Hi LB,
Just wondered what the news was with Bubs?I hope things are moving along let us know when you can love JD x


----------



## sanita

Welcome back Rianna.  Very sorry to hear about your FIL.  A bereavement, a house move and the massive change of lifestyle that having Hope come to live with you must be.......... Wow, that's quite a lot by anyones standards.  Make sure that you and DH take good care of each other.  I look forward to hearing more about Hope as she settles in with you and you get to know each other.  Congratulations.

We have our SW visit for the sibling pair next week, but our SW has told us not to get too excited as she knows several other families are in the running and our SW has been getting bad vibes off the childrens SW, although the family finder seems fine.  Maybe they're going to do that good cop / bad cop routine with us?

We also have another visit booked in for mid April re another sibling pair and our SW had heard from a 3rd family finder who also wants to meet with us.  It's all so very exciting and we feel as if things are starting to move in a positive direction.

Everyone keeps asking me which of the 3 sibling pairs I like best and I honestly don't know.  Based on the information we have I would be thrilled to have any of them.  Hopefully the SW visits will help clarify matters.  DH has still got his heart firmly set on the first pair.

I have now been back at work for 26 weeks (this week) so as of the beginning of April I would be entitled to 39 weeks of that lovely statutory adoption pay.

Love to everyone

Sanita


----------



## Val 12

Hi girls,

Karen and Em: thanks for your advice and support, it really does help when someone else can share their experiences.

Rhianna: hope you are ok, welcome back. What a stressful few weeks you've had but hope you are managing well and little Hope is settling in ok. How old is she? Tell us all about her, i'm dying to know.

Lauren; Congrats on Daisy being 'yours officially', can't wait for when I can say that about Sunny. My dh said something along the lines on adopting again as well, I nearly passed out !!

Tracey: thanks for your words of advice and support. People often don't think before engaging their gobs. My friend has just rang me worried that she hasn't heard from me for a few days and asked me to go over. I didn't let on that i'd been sulking a little (think i've been getting lessons off my 13 yr old).

Well better tottle off, Sunny is totally bored and is climbing all over the couch and i've just got a whiff of a full nappy, lovely,

Val xx


----------



## rianna

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Lauren congratulations on your adoption.  It must be wonderful for it all to be official.  Tracey glad all is well with you. Sanita good luck with your match it all sounds very exciting.  

Hope is coming up to 16 months.  She is crawling, standing and not showing much interest in walking, although we have practices every day and yesterday she walked 14 steps holding my hands and I couldn't believe it!!  Tried to get her to perform the same act this morning to show DH and she threw a tantrum and threw herself on the floor and DH decided he didn't believe me.

Yesterday was lovely until bathtime, when Hope somehow managed to get hold of my soap (my fault I know)  She grazed it with her teeth, decided to bring it all up over me, (a scene from little Britain) as it all sat lovingly in my cow neck jumper.  Lots of teeth brushing and water drinking to take the taste away.  Oh well we all make mistakes.  Hopefully today will be a better day.

Foster carers visited on the weekend, and felt that after all our hard work Hope was back to square one, only wanting them and rejecting us.  It felt really hurtful, but the following day she was back to normal.  (any experiences on this one are appreciated)

Really enjoying this mummy thing, but finding there is not much time outside of Hope, and don't want to get too distant from reality, so please keep me informed of all your news.

Lots of Love Riannaxx


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone

Wow, lots of news.   

Welcome back Rianna... so sorry to hear about your FIL, but congratulations on Hope coming home.  As someone else said, you have had more than most to deal with as well as becoming a new Mum.  I thought having to deal with Christmas was bad enough.  I struggled for the first few weeks, and then it just got easier, Bea settled in more and more and now she's just our daughter... don't think about her being birth or adopted, she is just Bea... and we're her Mum and Dad.  

As for FC, well she didn't make appt to see us for about 3 months (which surprised us as she was always saying how Bea was one of her special babies)... so Bea was well and truly attached to us by that time.  She didn't bat an eyelid when FC walked in with her new foster baby - in fact, got very jealous when I picked baby up.  Had FC came over within 3 weeks, I think it would have been a different story - and I must confess to being pleased that FC didn't get back to me for ages.  I think 3/4 weeks is too soon to be honest.

Anyway, it sounds like you are doing just fine, in a few weeks time you won't remember life before her... as corny as that is, it really is true.  I've managed to get a bit of me time back too already (Bea has been with us for 3 months), so it does get back to some resemblence of normality.  Anyway, keep us posted, been lovely to hear from you.

Lauren - many congrats on Daisy becoming YOUR daughter... how fabulous.  I bet you can't believe it.  So glad it's all gone smoothly.

Sanita - your matching process sounds so complicated, I do feel for you and am not surprised you are confused.   All I know is, the right children will be with you - keep the faith as Bon Jovi once said... you'll get there.

Val - good to hear how you and Sunny are getting on.  I'm sorry that your friend upset you - yep, these people have NO idea what it's like do they!??  Anyway, I hope you get some answers for Sunny if need be... I know my nephew was a little slow with his speech... boys do tend to be slower than girls - so they say!!

Tracey - best of luck with the birth parents.  Must be very scary...   I am sure it will go fine.  Do you have to meet them every year?  Is this contact, or them saying goodbye!?  

Karen - congrats on new job and handing in your notice - I used to hate doing that - luckily for me, was made redundant 3 times, so only had to do it once or twice.. lol.  When do you start?  Best of luck.

LB - how is the matching process going?  I can't see any more news on this thread, but that doesn't mean it's not there!!  LOL.  Hope it's going well.

Kimmy - glad prep course is over... what happened with "opinionated pig"... I can't believe they may have told him not to come to Day 4... ooops!!  

Andrea - have emailed you, hope you got it - was a while back.


News from us... Bea had her first birthday this Saturday just gone.  We had a wonderful time.  We purposely didn't invite all and sundry with children, as I wanted to spend time with our DD rather than playing party games with other children, but we still had 20 family and friends attend.  My nephew came who is 6, my Godson who is 10 months and my best friend's son who is 11.  They all had a good time anyway - I still did them party bags... well the 2 older ones.   Bea was amazing all afternoon - she was in her element, being the centre of attention all day and took it all in her stride.  She didn't cry once.  Even when everyone went at 5pm, she sat on the floor and played with her new toys - it has taken me 4 days to tidy them all away and find places for them.  Was absolutely shattered at the end of it, and thinking of taking her parties outside in future..lol.  A lot of work but enjoyable beyond belief - can't quite believe I have a 1 year old daughter!!! 

SW visits are going really well.  We sent off our application to adopt last Monday and whilst SW was here yesterday, we got a letter from the court with our first hearing date.  Very very impressed with the speed of that (am sure not having a solicitor speeds things up).  So, first hearing is 11 May and I've been informed the final court date will be 2/3 weeks after that.  So by mid-June it should all be done and dusted.  Will be having an Adoption Day party to replace Christening and as a sort of naming ceremony.  Neither of us are religious, so don't feel we can get her christened but want to celebrate the day she becomes ours every year.  

Right, enough from me... love and luck to everyone... those still waiting - Laine, hoping things move for you soon - and whatever stage of the process you are going through... hope it all goes well.

Take care..

Love C xx


----------



## LB

ooooh Barbarella - sounds like you are on happy bunny - belated birthday wishes to darling Bea  - sounds like you all had a lovely day. 
It's great to hear all about your story and Bea seems well settled you must be delighted.


Well we have had our meeting with Bubs Sw which went really well - she said she loved the atmosphere in our house and that it all felt warm and cosy and "so right" which to be honest girls i felt a bit emotional   but happy .  She wished us lots of luck and happiness too which we thought was really lovely.  As many of you know we were feeling quite a bit of apprehension due to our past experiences but now we feel a bit more postive. We have also met FC who seems really great and very understanding - so now we wait for the confirmation of the panel date.

big hi to everyone and take care all
LB
X


----------



## naoise

HI girls quick post as we have still have the two girls, things have settled down a bit thank goodness and by this time next week they may be getting ready to move on.

We are going to our big meeting tomorrow to find out more about the girls I am really excited our sw gave us more info today, so we are all set for tomorrow at 10.30 I hope I can sleep tonight. Our sw saif that they are thinking about Good Friday for the oldest. I must go as the girls are wanting their dinner.

Love K


----------



## Boggy

Hi Folks

Just thought I'd send a post, and hope that it was catching and my LA would send me something in the post!

I am so impatient.    We're waiting to be allocated a SW, and they told us it would take weeks rather than months, but I'd rather it was days.  Driving myself round the twist (again!)  

We're in the process of deciding whether or not to apply for a sibling pair.  We would like 3 children in total over the next few years, but don't know if it's best to adopt a sibling pair first, then a singleton or vice versa.  Anyone got any advice?  Our LA say we're still young enough (it's the big 30 for me this weekend!  ) to go through the process a couple of times again, but i like the idea of siblings (but only a pair - not 3 at once!)

We're applying through a baby adoption team who only place children under 2 years, but lots of siblings become available.

any advice?

Bx


----------



## naoise

Hi everybody

We have great news at the meeting today, our eldest will be moving in on Good Friday. We are meeting her fc on Wednesday, we will have her on her own until the beginning of May when the other two girls will move in. The girls sw has told us that the oldest is a real stunner and gets away with things a bit because of it, although they said all the girls are lovely, my head is spinning I am sooo excited. 

Boggy I have no real advice to give you other than go with what you feel you could cope with, it is a big decision but nothing is set in stone at this stage.

LB I know how you are feeling but everything sounds like it is going well.

Barbarella the party sounded great I think to many in the house is just too chaotic, all the best with the naming ceremony.

HI to all I have missed as I can't keep with all the news at the minute with girls staying with us. I guess I am going to have to try to think of names for my three I'll have to put my thinking cap on.

Love K


----------



## keemjay

wow naoise, what fab news  remind me again how old the 3 girls are? good friday eek thats not far away eh? hope you have time to get organised  what a lot you have going on with your 2 temporarys aswell 

boggy..its a tough decision to make..am not the best to advise you as we are currently looking at a sibling pair and i'm having the wobbles about whether we should really be doing it one at a time  there are lots of advantages to having siblings eg they share a blood link and a past and will always have eachother, but then again its nice to enjoy one child at a time like you would with birth children  can you tell I'm confused myself about whats the best thing 

LB..its all sounding good hun 

barbarella..lovely to hear your update..glad Bea had a fab birthday

rianna - lovely to hear how Hope is doing too

right must dash, dinner party to organise

have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## Boggy

soooooooo annoyed!  

I came home today to a message on my answering machine..

"hello, this is (senior SW), just calling to reassure you as I know you are waiting to be allocated a SW to start HS.  We haven't.........."  Answering machine cuts out.  SW now closed till Monday.

Aaarrgggagggghhh!  

Needed a rant, thanks for listening!!!  

Bx


----------



## naoise

Hi girls 

I have a bit of time on my hands as one of the girls is listening to music and the other one is huffing with us as we had to tell her off last night as when we had visitors over she became very rowdy and when was really pushing it. So she hasn't really spoken to us this morning, I don't think I was being unfair with her I mean we can't let her rule the house and they knew we had friends coming over for my birthday, and I had taken them to get dvds to keep them occupied but I do feel guilty even though I have no reason to. 

But anyway I think the realisation of N arriving soon has started to sink in, she is 4 but will be 5 in June so she is already at big school so we have to make an appointment at the local school to see if they have any room for her. Poor little thing is going to have a lot to deal with a new home new parents and a new school. But I am sure we will get through it  We are waiting to decorate her room until we find out what she likes it seems like we have a million and one things to do before she moves in. And then we have the foster girls to worry about to, I have to attend a meeting about them in Wednesday to tell the sws how I have found them to look after, I have to go DH has made breakfast.

Love Keli


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

Boggy we were approved for one or two children and ended up with one. If you did the same it would mean you wouldn't have to decide until you have childs profile in front of you. I think most people on here will agree that once you see the profile of the right child for you you know. The waiting is frustrating, but you'll get there. I'm not a very patient person either, but you're going to need it for this process! 


Naoise, wow....you're life is never going to be the same again!.....in the best possible way! Can't wait to hear more.

I've got a spotty Boo this morning. I don't know if he's had chicken pox before?? I'm assuming that as nothing was said he he hasn't. But the spots are only on his face? Is this how chickenpox come up? I think it mght be just his eczema as he's been a bit run down with cold/cough for the last week?? Any advice?

Keli, doesn't sound like you have anything to feel guilty about.....but welcome to the parent club where guilt is a part of the daily routine! 

better go as boo has just sneezed and is resembling a walrus with two snot-tusk dangling from his nose.....TMI!! ; 

xxruth


----------



## superal

Hi Ruthie

Chicken pox normally starts on the trunk and in areas that are warm, so under the arms, in between the legs, they start of looking like little red spots, then they blister or look like little bubbles with fluid in them.

Might be worth just putting him in the bath as if it is chicken pox they will pop up before your eyes.

Not all children are poorly with them.

Hope you find some answers

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Ruth,

Like Andrea has said, chicken pox develops really quickly so you'll soon know!

A month or so ago, we thought our little girl (who incidentally we also call Boo! ) came up in spots over night, and first question we asked was "is it pox" cos we knew she'd been sniffling and coughing in the days beforehand, and heard that that could be symptons. But luckily no, her's was some sort of reaction to her jabs.

Hope Boo clears up quickly and develops into nothing serious.

Love Ever & Little Miss Boo ! 
x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Girls
So much news to catch up on!  

Boggy, we've said we would like a sibling group of up to 3 but that we would be happy to have 1 or 2 or 3 depending on whether they are 'right' for us at the time.  We have also been told to think about having 1 with the possibility of a birth sibling as they seem to have a lot of women who keep having babies in the hope they'll be allowed to keep one   So we have left it quite open apart from the fact we want as young as possible.  Hope you get hold of SS on Monday and get the news you are waiting for.

Sanita, hope your meetings go well and you are soon matched.

Lauren, congrats on being official!

Rianna, must be so hard to see Hope go to FC and 'reject' you, glad she was back to normal the next day.  Does seem a bit quick for them to be visiting, is this normal?

Karen, congrats on the new job, hope its less stressful than your old one!  Can you change me on the list to Home Study please?

Kimmy, good to hear you've finished the prep course, home study won't be far away.  Theres always one that thinks they know everything and their way is the only way!  Our SW was really surprised that everyone turned up to all our days and they have all applied as well which is apparently unusual!

C, sounds like you all had a fab time at Bea's 1st birthday.  Good luck with the official bit, hope it all happens quickly and smoothly.

Keli, great news about the girls - less than 2 weeks before the eldest moves in!  What a eggcellent Easter you'll have.

kj, you'll know when the right child/ren come along but it is such a big decision isn't it!  

Ruth, hope Boo is feeling OK.

Hi to anyone I've missed, there are so many of us here its lovely to read all the good news but so hard to keep up!

We have another HS visit on Tuesday and then the week after I have my individual assessment.  Any advise/experiences would be gratefully received.

Love
OT x


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi Girls  

just posting as feel a bit down that our prep course would of started April but now we are having to waite till June/July it feels like we will never get on the path.  Can I ask if any of you girlies had to waite ages for your prep course and how did you feel at the time life just seems unfair, I know I keep saying to my self Ive waited this long already. I'm being really good and have joined scouts and beavers and Im even going to read to foster children so Im doing positive stuff to help!   . I just want to be a parent so much ..

Just off loading really hope you dont mind  ... hope fully I can be apart of this board soon and join in the thread.

Wishing you loads of luck.
~Twinkle~


----------



## Boggy

Hi twinkle

I know exactly how you feel! 

We attended an info night in Oct 06, and were told that there were spaces available on a prep course in November.  The week before the course we got a letter saying it was full and that we'd have to wait until Jan/Feb.  It was really frustrating, but unfortunately it's one of those things that is out of our control.

Some people advised me to forget about it for a while, but there was no way that was going to happen so I spent the time reading every book about adoption that I could find!  I'm reading Nicky Campbells Blue-eyed son at the moment and can recommend it!

Each time we pass an adoption landmark, prep groups, interviews etc, the waiting begins all over again.  Waiting is hard, but hang around here, there's a few of us waiting to reach that point when we've experience to share and can join in this board with our heads held high!!    

Bx


----------



## keemjay

well said boggy, you took the words right out of my mouth!
twinkle, you are doing everything you can to help the time pass and these activities you are doing will be looked upon very favourably later on 

OT, things are really getting along nicely for you eh? our 1to1 interviews took a very bizarre form (v. formal,taped and assessed) which nobody else here had experienced so theres no point in me advising you on that 

ruthie - did you get to the bottom of boo's spots?

naoise - hows it going with your 2 this week? you've prob found out this yourself but apparently looked after children are a priority for schooling so it doesn't matter if your local school has 'room' -  by law i think they have to take her..that is my understanding anyway....

well things our end were  going well till today..after alot of umming and aahing we had decided that we were going to go forward with the 2 siblings, things seemed to become clearer day by day we actually started to get a little excited about them. we were the only couple being considered and their sw thought we were a very good match. unfortunately it came to light yesterday that birth mum is frequenting our area alot and may move in with a relative very soon. the sw thinks this is all too close for comfort and has decided not to proceed  we are disapppinted but trying remain upbeat..these 2 just werent the 'ones' for us, if it was meant to be then it would have been..our children are still out there waiting for us....

onward!

love to all

kj x


----------



## sanita

Twinkle - It seems to me that this whole process is about waiting.  The only thing that changes is what you are waiting for.   . At the minute for us it is waiting for visits from childrens SWs, but we did have to wait just under 4 months between end of HS and approval panel as our panel date got put back twice.  I didn't manage to forget about adoption during this time, but I did have to put it to the back of my mind a bit, otherwise I think I would have gone crazy.  We had a 3 week holiday during that time and I started a new job, all of which helped to pass the time.  As Boggy and Keemjay say, you are certainly doing all the right things.

Old Timer - Good luck with your individual assessment.  I ended up in tears during mine over something that happened over 20 years ago which I thought I was long since 'over'.   I then worried myself daft that my SW would think I was a screwball, nutcase and not suitable to adopt, but she was lovely to me and handled my upset very well.

Keemjay - Sorry to hear about those 2 siblings.  It's still hard when it doesn't work out even though we probably know it's for the best.  I hope that some children come along for you soon, which you just know are right from the moment you hear about them.

We have the first of our 3 planned visits from childrens SWs tomorrow.  All of our visits are for sibling pairs from different parts of the country.  DH is keenest on the pair that we are being visited about tomorrow.  I am keenest on a pair we are being visited about in 2 weeks.  We are either going to get a lot of No Thank yous in the next 3 weeks which will be hard to take, or some Yes Pleases which will mean it is BIG decision time.  I am hanging on to the thought that what will be, will be.

Sanita


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

Quick post as we are off now to meet N's fc, and at long last get to see what she looks how mad is that, fingers crossed that all goes well, let you know how we get on later. 

From a very happy K


----------



## sanita

K, Hope you have a brilliant day.  Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## superal

K - it's not mad!!.............have a lovely day and let us know how it all went when you can.

Love
Andrea
xx

PS: Sanita - good luck tomorrow, hope you do get lots of yes pleases,


----------



## melaniejhodson

K - hope all went well today - looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Sanita - how exciting for you - wishing you good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone

LOL 
Melanie


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,

Twinkle, I am afraid it's true as has been said every part of this process is coupled with waiting whatever stage you are at no comfort I know! We waited 9 months between prep course and HV starting in the end I rang several times asking why we had been forgotton!

Sanita, I can't wait to hear how all this pans out lots of luck for the coming days and  especially tomorrow

Naoise, let us know as soon as you can how it all went looking forward to hearing all

OT, all the best with your individual, I found mine quite theraputic and I manage not to cry over all the IVF/M/C situation so was quite proud of myself

KJ, sorry this didn't work out I hope the right match is just round the corner for you

Things are great here Sunshine has just filled our lives with joy
A big hello to everyone else whatever stage you are at
Love JD x


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi Girls,

thank you so much for your support Im so glad there is this site to off load at least I know I can post on here and you all know how I am feeling bless you.

jildill  - Im glad sunshine is filling your life with happiness its worth the waite in gold bless you both.
Sanita  - know matter what desition you make you will follow your  and know its the right one, good luck sweety.
KJ  - Sorry about yr siblings, but Im sure there are another sibling groug just waiting for you both just around the corner hang in there.
naoise  - Hope today went well how exciting.
boggy  - looks like you too had stuff cancelled hun, thanks for the book reomendation I will pop on amozone in a mo and take a look 
my adoption agency are going to send me a book list.

Can i ask girls has any of you joined adoption uk and if yes when did you join? is it worth me joining yet?

[fly]sending butterfly hugs to you all, you are all special mummy's and mummy'sto be, and daddy's etc.[/fly]Luv
~Twinkle~


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
kj, sorry they weren't the ones for you, hope you aren't waiting too long for YOUR family, they are out there somewhere.

Naoise, hope the meeting went well, how exciting!

Sanita, loads of luck over the coming weeks I really hope you get lots of Yes Pleases.

Twinkle, we were offered a place on a prep course in November but DH was away for 1 of the weeks so had to wait until January.  We are now doing our home study and were lucky that it has all been going rather quickly but the waiting does drive you mad.

Jill, its great to hear you so happy.

I have to email my SW with as much detail about my childhood memories etc as I can so she can come prepared with questions to cover areas not covered in my email, hope that makes sense!  Task for tomorrow night!  Am struggling to sort out extra experience with children, need to find out about Rainbows or something that I can do in the evenings really otherwise all my holiday will be used up by June!  SW suggested a day a week at a nursery but with work as busy as it is and doing HS every week I'd only be there part time which is just not possible!

Hi to everyone else.
Love
OT x


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi OT, 

just wanted to say good luck with your home study hun, I go to beavers once a week and scouts! beavers is 1hr in the evening which I go to after work im full time. I go at 18.00pm and then have the rest of the evening to relax. Its great fun and its filling a hole I really enjoy it...they come out with the most funniest things  .

could I be nosey and ask what they covered on your prep course.

Good luck sweety.

~Twinkle~
x x x x x x


----------



## keemjay

naiose,  hope today went really well 

kj x


----------



## sanita

Twinkle - I joined Adoption UK before I started HS.  They have a lending library where you can borrow books for just the cost of the postage.  I used this lots and earned several bonus points with my SW for the amount of reading up I had done.  I found the library worth the membership fee alone.  Although the magazine with children in it (Children Who Wait) won't be much use to you yet, they do also send out a magazine called Adoption Today every 2 or 3 months which has some very interesting articles in it.  Beware of the Adoption UK message boards though.  They make interesting, but very scary reading.


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

Sorry I didn't post yesterday we had loads of visitors last night, well we met N's fc and she was very nice and she showed us photos of all the girls, and they are all gorgeous but I may be a bit biased  N has long blonde hair and dark brown eyes, C has wavy dark brown hair and brown eyes and T has brown hair and brown eyes. We are meeting N tomorrow after school and then taking her out for tea on Sunday, I cannot wait. So we are going to decorate her room at the weekend, she loves dressing up and Dora the Explorer although her fc says she will play with anything and can entertain herself very well.

Sanita I agree about the adoption uk message boards, they are really scary and only seem to paint a bleak picture.

OT hope all goes well for tonight you'll be fine hope you get something sorted out with the child experience.

Thanks girls for all your best wishes much appreciated 

Love K


----------



## saphy75

K my eyes filled up reading your post i'm sooooo excited for you all hun and i can't wait to hear all about it 

pam xx


----------



## keemjay

naiose it sounds like its love at first site 

news from our end, afetr a disappointing start to the week we have been linked yet again! a 1 yr old girl with the possibility of a sibling currently in utero who will be removed at birth. there are some big issues to consider but we're both feeling positive so far. we are meeting the sw tomorrow afternoon to get more info and hopefully the CPR's as we havent see them yet, we are just going on initial info at the mo. i feel quite exhausted by the downs and ups this week..

kj x


----------



## LB

Hi folks

Naoise - it's lovely to read your post - what an exciting time this is going to be for you all.  You have every right to be biased  - hope you have a fantastic time - and enjoy the decorating too!
Can't wait to hear how it all goes 

Keemjay -wow you are having a busy week - hope it finishes nicely for you and that you obtain lots of info. sounds very promising though - good luck matey 

We are still chomping at the bit to go shopping but are holding off so far   - dh says i'm dangerous in this state of mind  
granny number one and granny number two are negotiating between car seat and cot bed - so that's two less things to worry about 

We are completing our book for bubs over the next couple of days and that will be another job done - room is painted and carpeted now - looking for curtains and bedding now.

hope everything is having a good day

LB
X


----------



## maisiek

Hi everyone,

just thought i would up date you all.  We have now just finished our prep group.  It was really interesting and it was so lovely to actually meet other couples in the same situation.  We are just waiting to hear now when our HS will start.  We were told before the prep group that it would probably be in about July.  Do feel nervous about this!!

Also don't know if you remember me posting a thread about my step daughter refusing to speak my dh because he told her that we are applying to adopt?  But thankfully she has really calmed down now!! Such a relief, it is early stages yet, she won't talk about it but at least she is talking now and is coming down to stay at Easter so we are really hoping things will go well.  We have planned lots of lovely trips out etc.

This process is never easy!!!  I can remember talking to my dh about trying for a baby several years ago now, he agreed and I rather niaevely (sorry I know I have spelt this wrong!!  ) thinking that would be it!  If only life was that easy!!!!!!  Oh well, I guess life would be boring if everthing went to plan!!!  

Hope everyone is ok.

love maisie x


----------



## keemjay

Hi all

LB - lovin the grannies fighting over purchases  enjoy your decorating and book making....

maisie - glad to hear SD is coming round to the idea...July will be here in no time for your HS 

well our meeting went well yesterday - sw thinks we are perfect and apparently has been waiting in the wings..as soon as she heard it was no-go with the 2 girls, she jumped in! we have lots more info and some more thinking to do but we feel very positive and cant stop looking at the photo which the sw let us keep. We are going to meet the medical advisor Easter Tues to ask some questions and if we decide to go ahead panel will be mid may with intros soon after - yikes  unfortunately our sw will be away for panel but will back for intros. We are under no obligation to adopt the siblling in due course but obviously we are very interested  ...we will get first refusal on him/her..but it would be a good 6 months as they want the first one to settle in properly. Also we will have to be re-assessed and go to approval panel all over again AAARRGGHH which as we all know can take time...its poss we could go to approval panel with a match i think  
DH was going to footie today but cancelled as he's a bit too excited and wanted to stay home and talk..so he's def got a good feeling. we were both awake at 4.30am with little tingles in our tummy

have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Lauren - congrats on officially adopting Daisy.

K - loved reading your post, wonderful.

KJ - great news.

LB - can imagine how you are feeling about the shopping...I would be excited too.

Kimmy - well done on finishing your Prep Course.

Hi to everyone else.

No news here...

Laine


----------



## superal

Hi every one!!

KJ what exciting times are a head for you, so pleased for you.

Sanita - excellent news for you as well, have posted a message  on your original thread.

Lanie - sorry you still have heard nothing, hang in there, it will happen.

A little bit of news from ME, I passed my last assignment with a C and resubmitted and got an A!! I am so pleased, at 40 years of age my brain can still work if it wants to!!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
More good news to catch up on, thats great!

KJ, fantastic news, how exciting for you both.
Sanita, was so pleased to read your news as well.
Andrea, well done on getting an A.

Maisie, good to hear SD is coming round.  The way the months are going by July will soon be here, don't worry about the HS, its not as bad as I thought it would be!  Do you have a copy of Form F?  I think you can get one on the BAAF website if not, may be worth having a look at to put your mind at rest a bit.

LB, you must be so excited, enjoy the shopping when you are let loose.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I've missed people, theres so much going onits hard to keep up.
Love
OT x


----------



## sanita

Keemjay - It's all happening for you too isn't it.  Loved your description about tingles in your tummy.  

Thanks to everyone for their congratulations here and on my other post.

We went out with some friends last night that we met on our prep course last year.  They have also been linked with a sibling pair in the last 2 weeks so we had lots and lots to talk about.  They are also linked with a boy and a girl, but a couple of years younger than ours.  We only live ten minutes apart so we have been planning summer BBQs etc, hope we weren't tempting fate.

Well done on your assignment Andrea.

Maisie - Glad things are improving with your SD.  Keep the communication going.  We had a terrible time with my 2 SSs and their feeling on our adopting, but they have now more or less got used to the idea.

LB - Know what you mean about chomping at the bit to go shopping.  I am trying to fill my time with getting their family books ready, making sure all the H&S stuff is sorted etc.  Ummm you reminded me about Grannys, now then what can I get them to contribute?

K - Your girls sound gorgeous.  I know you probably said before but can you remind me of their ages?

Need to go and occupy myself, before the shops open and start calling to me.

love Sanita


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Morgana, already posted but have a great intro time can't wait to hear all
Sanita, you sound so excited it's wonderful to hear
Maisie, glad things are improving with SD I guess it's still early days
LB, have you sorted out which Granny is buying what? You did make me laugh with that
KJ, it's all so exciting on the board at the moment can't wait to hear more!!!
Laine, stick in there I know how hard it is when others get good news but it will be your turn soon, I have everything crossed for you
Andrea, well done, you are a slip of a lass compared to me!!!
Magenta, how is your beautiful DD doing today?
Barbarella, I hope you and your DD are out enjoying the sun!
Val, how are you and Sunny doing I haven't seen you writing for a while, being a busy Mum!
Pam how is little Chunk doing I bet he is growing up fast now!
Karen, hi to you and your girls
Cindy, are you well into the swing of it all now with your two!

Love and best wishes to everyone else, it's another exciting time with lots of matches and good things happening. I hope this luck spreads to everyone especially those who are having a long wait.
Love JD x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

I was just wondering what sort of questions to expect from the birth parents.  We are due to meet our little one's birth parents this week and would welcome some advice on what sort of questions they might ask.  They are both very young so I am not expecting any lengthy conversation with them.  We have sent our Letterbox with a photo already so they will ask about that.  It is the more unexpected questions that we feel we want to be prepared for.

We have been asked if we would have our photograph taken with them.  We have declined for the moment (I hate having my photo taken at the best of times) but have suggested that if their SW wants to take a photo of them which is dated then we can put it in the memory box for later.  I know some people have found it benefiicial - we may change our mind on the day.

Can't believe we are into Week 9 of the placement and he is getting easier and more adoreable every day.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi ladies and gents

sorry not been about much of late however was just getting over a cold only to get hit by a sickness bug! still not feeling great but able to keep a piece of toast down today!

Tracy- good luck for meeting the birth parents- not sure if you have a list of things you wanna ask? here is a list of things the ladies put together a while ago- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84539.0

hope your all well- sorry for lack of personls however still feeling ropey!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Tracey,
I am so pleased everything is going well with your DS, you must be well into your routine now 9 weeks wow!! We have had Sunshine for over 4 months now, I just can't picture a life without her! Good luck for the meeting with the BP's, It wasn't an option for us but I think I would have wanted to given the chance. 

Take care love JD x


----------



## bluebells

Hi everyone,

It's the first time I have posted on this thread, so I'm not really sure what to say it will probably take me a while to catch up with all your stories.

Here's my adoption story: We are currently choosing a LA. Attended Open Day with local LA Nov '05, initial SW home visit (Mar '06). They wanted me to complete counselling and take 6 months to recover from ivf which I did. In the meantime this SW has left and we need to be allocated a new one and in effect start again!

In the meantime we heard about a friend of a friend who chose not to adopt through their, (and coincidentally our), LA and went to one 39 miles away. They adopted 2 babies, not at the same time. We rang this LA out of interest and found the SW more friendliy and open, and quicker to reply/ring back than our original one. They answered all our questions and volunteered lots of info in just one phone call. They suggested we found out some statistics from our original LA to help us decide final decision. Since the beginning of Feb we have been trying to do this. We are waiting for a new SW to be allocated, before they will answer ANY questions, where as a SW from the other LA answered them straight away. Our gut reaction says go with the LA further away, but we hope the other SW will have called by Easter, so can finally make a decision!

Anyway, enough about me…

Maisie  -  I know what you mean about 'deciding to start a family and thinking that would be it' which you said happened to you a few years ago. Adoption seems to be a slow process, but at least we will get there in the end.  Hope your HS will be soon and good luck with your step daughter at Easter.

Keemjay - Good luck with everything. I bet you and your dh can't stop looking at that photo.  Hope being approved at panel doesn't take too long. You must be so excited.

Tracey - Good luck meeting your little ones birth parents. 

MJ - Get well soon.

Andrea - Well done on getting an A on your assignment. I hit the big 40 this year too, so good to hear the brain might hold out 

LB - Sounds like you are having such a fun time  Can't wait until it's my turn to decorate the little one(s) room(s)

K - Your 3 girls sound gorgeous. Stories like yours keep me going. 

Bluebells xxxx


----------



## superal

Hi Tracey

reference meeting the birth parents!!  You will feel so much better once you have had this meeting and you can tell your DS about the meet in years to come.

I think someone has suggested a thread that was started a while ago so I won't bore you with questions to ask when other people have already done a thread!! 

All I can say is that they will feel just as nervous as you & your DH and at the end of the day YOUR DS is YOUR Son and NO one will take him away.

I have met our DD bps and was glad that we agreed to meet, she had been living with us for nearly 6 months when we met them and everyone was nervous.

Just be careful of the questions they slip in about where you live and what you do for a living.  We just said within a 50 mile radius of here and that I did not work, although I did at a local day nursery to where we live & we told them DH was in the civil services, I don't know what they thought of that & don't think for one moment they guessed he was  !!

PM me if you want to chat away from the boards.

Love
Andrea
XX


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

Sorry I have missed soo much news my internet was down.

KJ Things sound like they are going fantastic for you. I am sure your tummy is doing flip flops. I am keeping fingers crossed for you all.

Sanita our girls are 4, 3 and 2. We haven't even met the other two yet!

Bluebells welcome to the group and hope all goes well for you.

Superal well done to you and I don't think 40 is a bit old. 

We took N out to the park on Sunday and the old favourite McD's. She is a lively little thing and hard to keep hold of she runs away really quickly and we have to keep an eye on her like a hawk. She is coming up to our house on Wednesday and then moves in for good on Friday, what a Good Friday we are going to have.

Love K


----------



## superal

Hi K

Lovely to read about your adventure and the joys of children running wild!!

I can not remember how old N is but when we got our DS he was 3 years 10 months old and I remember taking him to the park with my DH & he ran off and hid behind a tree, thinking it was a good game to play.............needless to say myself & DH were horrified, we thought we'd lost him and we ran around frantic looking for him only to hear a little giggle from behind this tree and there he was!!    

Enjoy the rest of intros and YES you will have a really GOOD, good Friday.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH

Andrea

Thanks for the advice.  We will look out for those questions and have our answers prepared.

Naoise - What a fab Easter it is going to be for you - have fun.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Tracey, good luck with the meet.  

Bluebell, welcome to the thread and hope you can make your decision soon though it sounds like the other Agency seem better.

Naoise, how exciting for you.  SOunds as though you are going to be kept busy, have a fab time.

Have my individual assessment tomorrow so that should be interesting.  Have phoned up about Brownies and Rainbows as well tonight and the lady was amazed that I actually wanted to help.  She said they have so many problems trying to get parents to help that they would love to have me.  Am going to be really busy in the coming weeks with helping my friend who is a childminder for a couple of hours 2 evenings a week after my normal work day and then Brownies on a Tuesday and Rainbows on a Wednesday.  It will get me out of the office earlier and all towards a good cause.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

OT - just wanted to say good luck for your assessment.

Hi to everyone else.  Been quiet of late as no news this end.


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - sorry you have still not heard something...lets hope the next few weeks after easter brings some good news your way, in the mean time stay positive and have lots of fun with your son.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jan welshy

just popping in quickly. You all sound really well. Still no news here. So we are popping up to edinburgh for a few days. Did 3 day prep course in one weekend beginning of january and still waiting for sw visits to start.did have one lined up but sw had to cancell for conflict of interests reasos. They say we have a new sw but they are on holiday! 
We are very very patient but beginning to loose sight of the end of the tunnel again.

Have a great easetr everyone.
Love
Welshy and DH


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
Jan, enjoy Edinburgh, hope you can get going again when you get back.
Jennifer, hope you hear some good news soon.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.

My assessment went well and 3 hours whizzed by.  Our SW keeps mentioning young, young children to us and was really pleased that I was going to help my friend as she would have a 6month old baby, 2 x 2yr olds, a 3yr old, 5 and 7 yr old.  At the end she said she could remember reading but just wanted to check with me that I'd had sole responsibility for a child younger than 18 months which I have on numerous occassions.  Am hoping this means we will be put forward for younger children rather than older pre-school ones.

Love
OT x


----------



## LB

hi ladies 

just popping in for a quick hello as the ironing pile is calling and dh has done his half - although if i keep typing and trying to look busy he may continue 


OT - pleased you enjoyed your assessment - its amazing how quickly the times goes over when you are chatting  

Jennifer hope yo hear some good news really soon - keeping it all crossed for you

Tracey - thinking of you and the "meet" - i am sure they will be nervous too! - dh and i are going to meet BM within the next couple of weeks.

Superal - loved your story of nearly "losing" your DS bet you were past yourselves - can just imagine the little giggle too 


Naoise - keep enjoying it all - sounds great to me - have a happy good Friday 

big hi to everyone
LB
X


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

Sorry I am going to do a me post and ask a little advice.

We have just had another HS visit. We discussed parenting capacity how we will bring up child/children etc. Got quite a bit done and some homework. We only have Finances and 1 other area to cover. SW thinks we will get finished next visit on 25th.

I have 2 questions one is I have been asked to look up developmental stages of children to give us a better understanding of what effects the childs upbringing before being placed has on them. Where will I find that information? Does anyone know of a good website to try?

Before the SW left our medicals were mentioned and she said my medical had come back from their medical people as obese. My BMI is 33. She said we will have to discuss my lifestyle and understanding of my weight. I am really upset that I have to discuss this as I am trying to loose weight. I have joined WW and I am doing the race for life and start training for this next week   . She knows all this and I am a bit annoyed to say the least. She did say it wouldnt stop us from adopting but I cant believe that it is something I have to explain.

Sorry for the rant but I needed to get it off my chest.

Sxx

Will come back on later with personals after I have had a salad


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Our meeting with little one's birth parents went really well.  I was dreading it and kept saying that we were not stopping long but it was so amicable that we chatted for just over an hour.  Birth mother asked the questions and both birth mother and father left the meeting feeling really reassured that he will be loved and cared for.  We declined to have a photo taken (and they were not keen either) and after they had left I got a bit upset and wished that the opportunity had arisen.  I woud urge others to have a meeting with the birth parents if it is appopriate as I feel we had done the right thing for our son.

Tracey x


----------



## sanita

Well done Tracey, that must have been hard for all of you.

Askingangels - Try not to take the weight thing personally.  Part of the HS process is discussing some very personal issues and sometimes it hits a raw nerve.  Your BMI of 33 won't stop you adopting.  I think if it's over 35 then they do start getting medical advisers involved.  Good luck with WW.  If you can show you have made an effort and lost a few pounds between now and approval panel then that will go in your favour.  DH and I are both a bit overweight.  We explained during HS that we totally understand the principles and benefits of healthy eating, but we are not always brilliant at putting this info into practice, but of course children rely on us to make healthy eating choices for them and to teach them about healthy eating. 

Good luck with the race for life, you are a braver woman than me.

Sanita


----------



## superal

well done Tracey on meeting your ds bps.............I bet it does not seem such a big thing now it is all over and done with.

The important thing is that you will be able to tell your son about his BPS if and when he asks questions.

Our DS who is 14 does not ask questions, he says we are his Mum & Dad and that is all that matters  .

Love
Andrea
xx

PS Hope the easter bunny comes to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## cindyp

Sorry folks, haven't got time for loads of personals.  Had a really bad 8 days.  Took the kids out for the day last Saturday to the FF meet as Stratford.  Had a really nice day but it ended with both of them being ill.  Cuddles came down with a really nasty tummy virus and Junior came down with a really nasty cold virus.  We've only just swapped projecting bodily fluids for conjunctivitis, so to say DH and I are rather frazzled is an understatement   

Tracey, glad the meeting with BPs went well.  It is a good feeling knowing that you can tell your child about it one day in the future.  I'm definitely glad we met Junior's BM.

AskingAngels, my BMI is 34 and has been for quite a while.  As you can see it didn't stop me from adopting.  I think as long as you have no health issues, eg high blood pressure and you can show the SW's that you won't be feeding the kids on a constant diet of junk food you will be fine.  The question of weight did come up in my first panel but I just said "I know the rules about healthy nutrition, I'm just not very good at playing the game myself"    Unfortunately unlike birth parents we are in a sense having to apply for the job and therefore have to sell ourselves, it's a pain but it is worth it in the end and not worth getting angry with them about it.

Love to everyone else.  Hopefully I think we are turning the corner with the kids so I will be able to get back on-line again.

Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hello,

Not had much chance to surf for the past few days/weeks but will try to catch up with all your news soon.

Cindy  sorry you ad the gang have been poorly, it sounds horrid but so glad you are all on the mend. Would really like to catch up with you again for a day soon. I will try and give you a call on night for a chat. 

My news is i have a job interview this week    . Been really stressed and unhappy at work for a few months now and this job came up which is a lot nearer to home,same money etc doing similar to what i use to do so applied and now have interview on Thursday OMG!!!! so busy putting presentation together, good job i am off work this week. Only dilemma is if i get offered the job what and when do tell them about our adoption plans? Were we are up-to is that we go on prep group which is now just one day for 2nd timer in May and then start home study but have now idea when we will be re approved or matched etc. I was initially pushing for it all to be done asap and hoping for a match pre or post Xmas? I knowthis in itself may be a little optimistic but the thing with this new job is if i get offered it I will have to comit to a training course which starts in September till may 08? Now i know we could still be waiting to be matched till then anyway Oh life is sooooooooooooooooooooooo complicated. i will just have to do as my friend say and take it one step at a time  see how Thursday goes and then take it from there. Also I work for NHS but will still have to have been at new job for 6 months to be entitled to adoption pay etc?

Chat soon.

PBMxxx


----------



## LB

PBM - good luck with the interview - we can't help looking ahead though can we  - i would keep quiet for a little while .

Cindy - hope you are all feeling well and rested now - bless you what a time you have had.

Well we have been shopping and are a bit better prepared now, Granny number one has bought car seat and granny number 2 has bought cotbed so they are both happy 
we have bought high chair and buggy as well as bits and bobs - mmm why is bedding for cot beds so expensive!! now dh will have to put in some extra hours!

hope everyone is ok today


LB
X


----------



## everhopeful

Hi PBM

Best of luck with your interview! 
I'm in a quandry myself actually over changing jobs. I'm desperate to change jobs but worried about applying for something and then adoption process re-starting.  

On my homefront, I am soooooo annoyed tonight!  Got in from work and I'd missed a call from SS this afternoon - left a message to say they're ringing with "updates"  What bloomin' updates?! Their office had shut by the time I'd heard the message so I'm going to bed wondering what on earth I'll learn tomorrow.... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkk!!

 How annoying that they didn't try to ring me at work.... I'd have gladly  taken their call! 
I'll be carrying the phone around with me all morning, I can see it now, so desperate not to miss another call, I'll be taking iit in the bathroom with me!!!


I'll post updates as soon as I know more!!!


----------



## LB

Ever 

hope its an exciting update for you!

LB
X


----------



## keemjay

ooh how frustrating ever  lets hop its the sort of update you've been waiting for

LB glad the grannies have managed to call a truce 

PBM - hope you come to some decisions about the job..def just go one step at a time

cindy - soory to hear about all your lurgies..hope everyones feeling better now. hope you get some good support over Juniors issues (read about that on the other thread)

tracey - glad the meeting with BP's went well. I am hoping we will be able to do this but at present I'm not sure if its going to be possible..

asking angels - have you tried the local library for books on child development? would bet on them having some..theres a good book called 'from birth to five years' by Mary Sheridan which is a thin publication, very easy to refer to..you could use it to observe friends children and see if they are developing age appropriately just to help you get an idea of different stages..its regarded as a bit of a 'bible' by professionals in child care..just found a link on amazon..looks like you can get some used copies quite cheap
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-Five-Years-Childrens-Developmental/dp/0415164583/ref=sr_1_1/026-8306582-5270064?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1176239772&sr=1-1

well its all looking good here..matching panel is def 15th May..we've met the medical advisor today and had a good chat..got all our questions answered tho tbh, nothing she said was going to make us change our minds. we said goodbye to our sw who is getting married on sat and jetting off on her 5 week honeymoon, we'll next see her when we start intros. so its all feeling much more real now. we have a bedroom to clear and decorate and ALOT of sorting out of cupboards to do. Am dragging dh to IKEA to thurs eve, long overdue visit as there are lots of things we need for the house anyway. We just couldnt resist going into Childrens NEXT on sat and buying a couple of outfits..god i've waited so bl00dy long to do that..so many times i've been and bought stuff for other peoples babies but this time it was MY choice for MY CHILD and man it felt good..i had tears in my eyes as we paid, and i cant stop looking at the clothes and imagining her in them...
My Mum's in Granny red alert mode already..we have a bath toy and sandpit set (what sandpit? ) already. If I dont go to the Mamas and Papas shop with her in the next week I'm going to be in trouble , and she will go pop. I have absolutely no intention of buying such outrageously expensive nursery items but she wants me to 'look' so i will do it to keep her happy 

hope everyone's had a nice long weekend, wasnt the weather perfect..we gardened long and hard and are really pleased with what we achieved..and we caught a mouse that seems to have been frequenting our oven of all places 

love to all

kj x

/links


----------



## LB

oh KJ

blinking marvellous hunny!
just keeping peeping at those lovely little outfits 
it has put a big smile on my face imagining you choosing your outfits, ~SPEND SPEND SPEND and enjoy every long awaited moment 

LB
X
ps good luck with the decorating too!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

morning ladies

LB- not long now till matching panel-are you all ready? 

KJ- i have a massive smile on my face thinking about you and dh buying those outfits for your DD! enjoy your ikea shopping!

Cindy- hope both your DD and DS are better now and that you and dh are getting some sleep- we had the cold bug in our house the other week as i got rid of it i got the sickness bug for 3 days- hugs

Karen- did yiou have a good birthday- hows work going?

Ever-   how annoying is it when they leave a message and you dont get it till the office is shut! we await your news

Tracy- how are you?

Andrea- hows your studying going? how are your DD and DS- enjoying the easter hols?

hi to everyone i have missed! sorry

our SW rang yesterday- she is now back at work after 3wks off sick- our first home visit is next thurs! which wors out great for us as this week(and last) we have 2 of our nieces staying for the easter hols (4 and 6)- yesterday i took them to the library to get some books and found they do a toddler group there !the girls joined in and read books- played with the toys-sang songs- had a drink and the library lady read them books too........all FREE!- SW said these are the kind of things we need to know for HS!

rioght best get off now as have 2 little girls singing to me! best get them dressed as off into town!

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone
have been away for a couple of weeks to poland and spain so i'll have to catch up on everyones news
our H/S is now finished and we are waiting for the Form F and then its panel on the 15th May - still worried about the medical bit but have now decided that i will go to panel myself and take it from there 

will post personals later bye for now 
caseyxx


----------



## everhopeful

Morning

Well, not the news we'd been hoping for. Baby sibling is not being put up for adoption. They said that a match within birth family is looking positive.

Although we don't want any child taken away from birth family if possible, we'd been dreaming of this possible placement with ourselves and our dd.
I feel like we've lost our only chance of getting a young baby, and our only chance of getting a birth sibling.
Plus - there's no reason for ss to start our process again. We could be sat on the waiting list indefinately, now there's not a child waiting.

 Feel gutted and a little bit lost now. It's like the dream that we've had since being told about 6 weeks ago, has just been shattered.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi ladies

Casey- i know its easier said then done however pleasetry not to worry- i know we are not as far along as you however we got told that they would take you to panel if they thought you would not be approved

Ever- i understand what you mean about not wanting to take the baby from birth family however i can understand your disapointment as i know i would be- sending you lots of hugs- are youa ble to maybe go thru another LA for a sibling?

hi to every- hope your all having a good day

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## saphy75

Ever i'm sorry you have been dissapointed hun i fully understand about not wanting to take the baby away from birth family but i would be gutted (which i'm sure you are) sometimes i think social services should keep quiet until they know for sure what is happening because allowing someone who can't have a baby of their own to believe they are going to be placed with a baby and then saying "Sorry it's not going to happen" is just awfull, especially as you have said they are not prepared to reasses you at the moment. I hope this has come out right as i'm a bit   when trying to put my feelings into words.   if your agency refuses to reaases you would it be possible to try with another ? 

pam xx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks girls

I am very disappointed, but now I'm thinking if it's meant to be, it will be.
Obviously this time, this little baby was destined to stay within birth family. At least our dd will know when she grows up that we wanted to keep her sibling with her, but it just wasn't meant to be.

Hopefully we'll crack on and bring her a baby brother or sister (birth family or not) home one day in the future.
We have approached several authorities, and have been turned away simply because we don't live in _their _ area.

Now just waiting to see what, if anything, our authority comes up with!
I've heard about adoption agencies, but I have no idea where I'd start looking for one and how to go about it, if we've already adopted through local authority?? 

Bye for now.
Best wishes to all
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Ever - sorry to hear about your bitter disappointment.  It won't make your dd feel any better in years to come to learn that a sibling was kept within birth family but she wasn't!  You would think that would be taken into consideration when they decide to keep baby no 2 in the family.  I think the new baby should have been given to you and your dd.  Oh well, that's social services for you!

Cindy - hope your two are well on the mend now.  My ds has been very ill - more so than with chickenpox.  We have been very worried but he is fine now thankfully.  He had Pharyngitis which is an inflammation of the back of the throat. The symptoms of pharyngitis include the following:

  * Sore throat
  * Pain when swallowing
  * Very high fever (his temp was 39.3C/104F)
  * Enlarged lymph nodes in your neck
  * Runny nose and postnasal drip
  * Headache
  * In rare cases, difficulty breathing

He had all of them except difficulty breathing.  On top of the above he cried a lot (especially with the pain of repeated bad headaches), lost his appetite so wouldn't eat, slept a lot and was very listless and then came out in a dark rash so had to have piriton.  With the rash and severe headaches you can imagine what we thought!  We had several trips to the emergency out of hours doctors. Thankfully he is back to normal now and looking forward to going back to school on Monday.  Some Easter break he has had!  Just before he broke up for Easter he had conjunctivitus as it is going round his classroom so most of them have been sent home to get treatment.  Must be the time of year for it if yours have had it as well.

No news here.  It will be 12 months next month since we were approved at panel.  Every two weeks I get an email update from sw but there are no suitable children coming through.  There is now talk of us doing a flyer with photo and paragraphs about us to distribute.


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Jennifer, I am sorry your DS has been ill but so glad he is on the mend. You are having a long wait to be placed there is no rhyme or reason to it just luck and timing I guess, your DS must be a big comfort to you while the wait goes on I have everything crossed for you.
Ever, I am really sorry about your disappointment, I can imagine exactly how you must be feeling, I agree with Pam they shuldn't have raised your hopes until things were certain. Here's hoping things start moving one way or another and soon
Cindy, hope you and yours are all better now too

Things are great here, Sunshine is a delight. The SW's have submitted everything to the courts so we are just waiting for the date now.
Love to all JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Girls
Ever, so sorry your news wasn't better.  I hope the decision they have made for the baby is the right one.

Jennifer, sorry to hear your DS has been poorly - hope he is feeling better now.  I hope the flyers do some good for you, what a long time to be waiting...

JD, great to hear all is going well and fingers crossed for a quick court date.

Casey, good luck for panel though I'm sure you'll be OK.  We've also been told they won't take you to panel if they don't think you'll be approved.

kj, fantastic news and how fab buying some little outfits...15th May will soon be here though I expect it feels a lifetime away at the moment.  So pleased for you.

PBM, hope the interview went well.  I wouldn't mention the adoption just yet.  I changed jobs in November knowing we were going on a prep course in Jan and I didn't say anything to work until we'd started HS.  I looked on it that I wouldn't tell them I was planning to get pg in the next year so didn't mention it.

LB, sounds as though you have those Grannies sorted and are getting organised.  Such an exciting time.

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope you are all well and had a good easter.

We are now half way through our HS, both had our individual assessments though I could have kicked DH when he told me some of the things he'd said.  I'd already told him to remember she is a SW not your best buddy so don't go OTT.  We now have to reassure her next week that DH won't have to travel for the first 12months of placement with work.  I spoke to my GP yesterday and arranged my medical for next Friday.  I start going to Brownies and Rainbows from the 24th April, wonder whether I'll remember the songs  

Have a great weekend, still decorating here.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

Old Timer...Ging-gang-gooliegooliegollie.... 

kj x


----------



## LB

hi girls

what a lovely sunny morning we have here - i 'm  off into the garden to tackle some more weeds - dh is out back doing th heavy stuff .

ever - so sorry it wasn't the news you were looking for.  It's a difficult situation to be in - i hope that you hear some good news soon and can start the journey again X

JD - hope you hear about a date soon.

MJ - hope you had a great time with your nieces, bet they kept you on your toes 


hi to everyone else
LB
X


----------



## KarenM

Hi Girls

Won't be around much this week.  Me and dh are off to Salzburg this weekend and the girls are staying at his Mum's.  We go on Friday and come back on Mondya adn then I have the rest of the week off so I will be busy with work this week.

Sorry for the me post.  I am checking in (between finishing my last assignment) so will post a bit this week but will catch up more so when I get back.

Lovely to read some of the great news on here

Karen x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi 

Thanks for your replies re job. The good news is i have been offered the job,only problem is its over 5 days not four so spent the weekend agonising over going back to work full time but in the end have decided to take it as it is only a 15 min drive from home instead of over an hour which i travel 4 days week at the moment. So Pooh bear will be starting nursery 3 days a week and then the other 2 with either my DH or my mum. So gave in my notice this week, yippee.

We should have been starting our prep course today day one of 3 over the next 3 weeks, it was strange to feel like we are back on the rollercoster again but we now just have to attend one day in May, but it will be here before we know it. 

Karen, enjoy your weekend away.

Cindy sorry your gang are stil ill, chat soon.

Ever, so sorry to read your news, SS really know howto hit us where it hurts. I am thinking of you hun.xxx


----------



## jan welshy

Hiya girls, you all sound great!
DH and I have our first assessment this TUesday! At long last, quite a bit behind thier "9months deadline" but at long last we are getting somewhere! House is clean and work have said they will help anyway theycan re time off etc (hope they continue to ). DH starts his new job in May and everything seems rosey at the moment.

Hope you are all enjoying the good weather.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
PBM, well done on the job!  Will be much better travelling the shorter distance.  Won't be long to May.

Welshy, fantastic news!  Finally you can get going, great that work are being helpful.

Karen, have a fab time away.

We had our visit cancelled today as SW was caught up in a meeting that had to be resolved today.  Waiting now to hear from her as to when she'll be able to come next......bit fed up but never mind.  Have my medical tomorrow, DH still has to book his.

Love
OT x


----------



## loobylou713

Hi Girls

Just thought i would pop on and let you know how we are getting on We have still not had a ciggie been 4 and half months.

We have now accepted a donor and we should be going to czech republic in June all very exciting.

When we read the paper about those 5 little ones my heart skipped a beat all i could think of what if i had carried on with my home studies i could of gone for them.

Anyway we have made our decision and we have to stick to it now. We still want to adopt but got to try this first.

Anyway if i have any further news will let you know. Oh yeah i do have some dh can't tie his shoes laces now because he's got 10 bellies from eating so much and not smoking.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Looby- i rang about them! DH said yes when i said 5! good luck with your cycle

Oldtimer- good luck for your medical- if its anything like the ones we had its very full on but nothing scary!

hi to everyone else

we had our first home study today- went well- have lots of homework to do- have next one in 2 weeks so gives us time to get it done! have a provisional panel date of 31st Aug (19weeks tomorrow! ) she said it will be brought forward if done sooner however we are due to move during HS due to regeneration in our street so quiet happy with our dates! all meetings booked in after dh finishes work too so no need to use holiday time

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## LB

Hi Ladies

We have been officially matched and are due to meet bubs in the next few days 

MJ - great news on your visit - and time to do your homework too - well done.

Looby well done witht the ciggies - are you feeling proud - i hope so!

Jan good luck with the first visit.

hello to everyone else - hope everyone is ok

LB
X


----------



## magenta

congratulations LB!!! 


magenta xx


----------



## cindyp

Just a quickie, still have one child a bit poorly.

LB, great news     Really looking forward to reading about your intros.

PBM, congrats on the job.  Must get together soon when things are a little less frantic.

JD, hope you get your court date through quickly.

Ever, sorry to hear about your disappointing news.

Loubylou good luck with your donor eggs.

Jan, hope you have a good start to your HS.

OT, sorry but those kind of hiccups are par for the course.  Hang in there.

MJ, not long till your panel date.  Enjoy the homework  

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

cindyp said:


> MJ, not long till your panel date. Enjoy the homework


Thanks Cindy- you made me smile when you added the  to the end of "enjoy your homework!" its a bit like being back at school! or applying for a very indepth job!

hope your poorly child is better soon

LB- well done- cant wait to hear about your intros!

xxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls 

hope you arwell - we are off to London as dh is running the marathon again. We had our H?S back to read, it was quite funny reading our profiles esp gender roles - me to dh ' WHEN do you do the ironing !!!) and it was lovely to read what our referrees said about us. Anyway our s/w has recommended that we be approved for two little un's 0-6 so roll on the panel date and then i guess its more waiting again - at least this time we are sure of our dream at the end of it all  

Cindy -hope your little one gets better 

LB - wow this is an exciting time for you congratulations   

MJ - good luck with your H?S I am sure time will fly and you will enjoy parts of its - it really does get you thinking 

Looby Lou - well done on packing in the ciggies, i know how hard it is I still want one at times and its been 4 years now. Good luck in JUne too, I still pop in to the tx abroad thread now and again to share their good news 

O/T - i know its frustrating when things get cncelled but your s/w is probabaly also annoyed as they will be wanting to get things done too - hang in there everything will work out in the end

Jan - glad to hear things are moving for you at last and you will now have dates and stuff to look forwards too - good luck with your h/s 

PBM - good luck with your new job - 15 mins communting sounds much better than 1 hour and its sounds as tho you have everything organised for your littley

Karen - ooh salzburg sounds lovely !! please tell us all about it when you get back. Ive just been to Cracow and it was lovely - full of history with lots of churches, castle and little alleyways and courtyards - jusy nice for a  romantic break - altho i went with a friend so ive been dropping bit hints to dh since i came back 

Ever - sorry your news was so dispappointing. you have been really understanding about the baby's position in all this . I hope you get the news you want soon about an assessment for another little un , 

Jennifer - hope your dh is feeling better. good luck with your flyer and hope it gets you a good response SOON xx

JD - hope you hear about your court date soon good lcuk

well thats it for now - will post monday and let you know how dh gets on ( and me I'm off to Primark in Oxford St hopefully without the riot that was in the papers recently   ) oh yes and dd is off to Hamleys - she's got more ££££ than me !!

bye for now 
Caseyxx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

LB - Congrats! look forward to hearing all about your intros.

Jan - pleased to hear that you are about to have your first visit.

Jennifer - hope the flyers help you  

Ever - sorry to hear your news

PBM - hope the new job works out well for you

Casey - hope your dh gets on ok

Loubyloo - well done on the smoking and lots of luck with your cycle.

Kimmy - how are you?

OT - hope the medical goes ok

JD - hope you hear about a court date soon

Mez - how did the home visit go?

KJ - bet you enjoyed your shopping trip.

Karen - enjoy Salzburg

Cindy - hi there!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok

Just wanted you all to know that I do read your news, however, I don't post so much as it becomes tedious to keep saying "still no news to report here".  

Laine


----------



## jan welshy

Laine,

Any day now you will have lots of very importnat news to tell I am sure of that!!!!!!!!

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LB

hi ladies

thanks for the congrats.
Today we met bubs BM and i am so pleased we did 
I know its not for everyone and not everyone gets the chance but i just wanted you all to know that it went well and both Dh and i although we felt we were doing it for bubs sake we too got such a lot out of it as well as some very interesting gaps filled in for bubs.

afterwards i felt emotional but in a warm comforting way - hope this makes sense. bubs BM felt she got a lot out of it aswell  and bless her she looked as nervous as us. We had our photo taken which will become a treasured possession for us and bubs.

Laine - i know what you mean about not posting but i always like to know what you are up to  - i know i am well nosey aren't I? - whats happening in the garden? we have been planting like mad just to get everything in while i have a moment to spare - and plenty to eat when we have an extra mouth to feed .

have a great weekend folks
LB
X


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
LB, fantastic news, can't wait to hear about your intros.  Well done you on meeting the BM and having your piccie took.  Sounds as though its something worth considering though our LA said very few are even given the option.

Laine, sorry you have no news - must be frustrating for you.  What age and number of children are you looking for?

Cindy, hope your poorly child is feeling better soon.

Casey, enjoy London and good luck to your DH.  My FIL has run it twice but that was 12 years ago.

I've had my medical, all went well.  I was expecting it to be more indepth than it was so that was a nice surprise.  Our SW is coming out Tuesday now so at least not too long a wait.

Have a good weekend all.
Love 
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Girls, I've not been on here for a couple of weeks as like Laine said, it seems a bit pointless when you have no news re adoption.

Ds is fine again now and back at school.

We went to a "meet the children" event last night which we found about when our sw emailed me.  We were supposed to have been notified 2 weeks ago but our names got missed off or something.  There are 4 possible children in the pipeline for us but nothing definite and they are all older than we had asked for which is very disappointing but we are trying to keep an open mind about them.  Just waiting for more details to come through now.

Laine - hope you won't have to wait much longer.

Congrats to all who deserve them.  Just read every message but now my mind has gone blank again so no personals - sorry!

Bye for now


----------



## superal

LB - congratulations and well done for meeting BM.  we did meet our DD BPS and I'm glad that we did.

Laine & Jennifer - I'm sorry you are both still waiting for your special gifts...........all I can say is that it will happen, try to keep yourselves busy & as tempting as it is all the time to check the ansaphone, try not to & then when you least expect it............fingers crossed.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH

LB

Many congratulations.  Looking forward to hearing how everything goes.

We also met the birth parents and we both found it very emotional afterwards but it is a treasured memory that we can tell our son about in the future.

Good luck with the intros.

Tracey x


----------



## Dee

LB n DH

Whey Hey!  Congatulations on the official matching!

So so so so so chuffed to bits for you both.  You deserve this happiness and your DS to be so so deserves to be with his new M n D!

Wishing you heaps of love and luck over the next couple of weeks.

Will DEFINATELY see you after then to welcome the new FF miracle and introduce the munchkins to their new buddy!

Loads of love

Dee, "him in doors", Freddie and Ellen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Laine ... hang on in there, hunny - it will happen xxx


----------



## sanita

OK here goes, it's catch up time.

Laine & Jennifer F - I fully understand where you are coming from.  I think when you are waiting you just withdraw into yourself a bit.  I certainly did.  Maybe it's a kind of self preservation mechanism.

Old Timer - Glad the medical went well and you didn't get poked and prodded about too much.

LB - Well done on your meeting with BM.  Will you be having any further contact with her?  Face to face or letters?  

Casey - I was interested to read that you had got to see your references.  Such a fuss was made about the confidentiality of ours.  Obviously another example of the way things are done so differently around the country.

Cindy - Hope everyone in your house is recovered now.

MJ - Glad you are enjoying HS.  I remember the homework well.  Hours and hours of the stuff.

Jan Welshy - Glad things are starting to move for you now.

PBM - Congrats on the new job.

KarenM - Hope you are having a fab time in Salzburg.

Hello to all those I have missed.

We now have a matching panel date of mid May.  Our SW thinks it is going to be difficult for the placing authority to get everything ready in time and has warned us it may get put back until June or even July as our SW and the childrens family finder have hols in June.    

I also have a very poorly cat this weekend.  He is 14 and had to have an operation to remove some of his teeth which were rotten and causing him pain.  Unfortunately during the operation his jaw was broken and has now had to be wired   , my poor baby boy is in such a sorry state.   .

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Sanita


----------



## Mummyof2

sanita - very sorry to hear about your poor cat.  How dreadful!  My eldest cat is 19 in June and doesn't have many teeth left now. Thanks for the sympathy re adoption.

Andrea - kind words as always.  Thanks.

Bye for now


----------



## Jo

LB
What fantastic news hun  

I am so pleased for you all, you are going to make a fantastic mummy and daddy 

Enjoy it, you have waited for this for so so long 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

OMG LB am so out of touch with the world, IM me when you get a chance with the news!!

Fab hun!

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## bluebells

Hi Everyone,

I've had to catch up with about 4 pages of posts, as we've been so busy with diy, gardening work and socialising!

LB - You must be so excited! Have you met your bubs yet?

Casey - Congratulations on being approved for 0-6 year olds. 

Ever - sorry things didn't go as you have hoped. Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

KJ - Your post about buying 'ickle' clothes for your DD brought a tear to my eye. I know exactly what you mean about always buying them for other peoples children. Have fun choosing even more clothes in the next few weeks and months 

MJ - Sounds like you are having great fun with your neices. I went to see my 2 year old nephew last weekend and he is such a little poppet.  We had a lovely curl up on the sofa watching the Camberwick Green DVD I bought him. 

To everyone else on this post - hope everything is going ok with you. How fab is this weather 

Our good news is we have an interview with the new, 'non-local' LA this Friday!  
Only sent application form off last Mon and got letter on Weds. Couldn't stop smiling after they rang to arrange a meeting  

Hoping it's a good sign that they are so efficient! A SW from our original, local LA, only got back to us last week with an answer phone message and we contacted them at the beginning of Feb! Hmmmmm…

Any suggestions of good questions to ask on Friday? You all know so much at FF 

So much to think about - was awake at 5am this morning and ended up getting up as couldn't switch my brain off! 

Not helping that I went to an Osteopath the other day, and because my lower back is so bad he said my unexplained infertility might be due to restricted blood flow to my reproductive organs. :-(

He has suggested I see and Osteo in London who is one of the "best in the world" and specialises in infertility. Apparently he has a 20-25% success rate, just by treating your back, no drugs or anything. Of course this is another thing to keep me awake! But at nearly 40 and now we are progressing with adoption, it might not be the right thing to do. But, if I don't find out more I might never be able to accept my infertility fully.

Any suggestions? Will this affect our adoption process? Although I can say I am having treatment for my back, don't know if it would go on my medical records if Private treatment.

OMG, look at the time! Best get in shower and off to work! 

Have a good week everyone.

Bluebells xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Bluebells,
You have got alot to think about! Great that they got back to you so quickly with a meeting. I would be careful how you go with all this as the general rule seems to be you can't start the adoption process until 6 months sometimes even a year post treatment. I can see fully your predicament I think we all need to go down every route possible and know we have tried everything before moving onto this new journey.
Good luck in whatever your decisions are, I guess it's putting yourself in a position where you wont regret things later and are completely happy with the decisions you have made! It's a tough one take care
Love JD x


----------



## bluebells

Thanks for the advice Jill.
I am going to wait to see how it goes with the LA meeting on Friday before I think about talking to the Osteopath.
At least with adoption it will hopefully mean we have a family in the end, even if it is a bit of a wait 
Bluebells xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

bluebells. this new LA sound much more on the ball thankfully  dont know what to advise about the osteopath thing, tricky one that only you can answer. its obviously pressed some buttons for you, and thats something you have to get a bit used to in the adoption process..the loss of a dream  for your natural child will repeatedly come up...i find it just wafts around me and i deal with it..if your IF isnt resolved fully in your head i think it might smack more in the face and be more difficult to deal with, which in turn makes thinking ahead to dealing with an adopted child more difficult. i would sit on it for a few days and see how you feel about it.. good luck with your decisions

LB - well done on meeting bm..i'm glad it went well. have you met bubs yet? so excited for you...watching you carefully as your just a few steps in front of us 

OT - glad your medical went well. have you been practising your campfire songs yet 

casey - how is dh doing after the marathon..hope he isnt tooo tired...

sanita - aw poor little puss..hope he's feeling better. really hope your panel isnt delayed, how frustrating 

mj - glad homestudy is underway..nice that you already have  dates in the diary for panel..its nice to feel organised eh?

we have a big meeting with the sw on wed afternoon to organise intro dates for end May and post adoption support and goodness knows what else. looking forward to that as it seems to have all gone quiet and I'm missing our sw who is so wonderful at keeping us in the loop.
we almost have littlies room cleared..just a small job of shifting dh's 1,000+ records and their shelving from one room to another! man that took a while! we also have gained a cot, back carrier and several other things from friends over the weekend..people are being so kind. i keep peeking in the room to imagine how its going to look when finished. i met up with my friend on fri who's just adopted her 2nd, a little girl 5 months older than ours..was so lovely seeing the finished product, so to speak, having watched her go through the process, and lovely to dream about our 2 little girls being buddies soon 

did anyone else find it unbelievable the amount of people who have asked about  your little one's background..nearly everyone i've told asks! I cant believe people are so nosey! I just say its confidential and that its littlies story to tell who she chooses when she's older..that usually closes the door firmly on any more questions! I'm glad a friend warned me up front about being careful who you tell so i had my answer all ready!

whoever it was that suggested keeping an adoption diary..thank you very much..i am doing just that and loving doing it..it will be such a special gift when she's older

love to all

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

keemjay said:


> whoever it was that suggested keeping an adoption diary..thank you very much..i am doing just that and loving doing it..it will be such a special gift when she's older
> 
> love to all
> 
> kj x


Its Me who is doing a diary - so glad your doing one too- think it will be so nice for you and your daughter to be able to look back through!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## casey

Hi girls

well dh did hid marathon in 3 hours 8 minutes !!!!  and me and dd shopped and shopped. we went to see a great musical show tto called 'Wicked' so ot was a lovely weekend

LB - yes people are nosey and its really none of their business - good luck with the intros 

Bluebells - Not sure if I have understood properly but can't you see this oesteopath for your blood flow to lower back without discussing it as an IF related issue to the s/w - I have lower back problems and have seen lots of oesteopaths etc but TBH the best thing for me was acupuncture good luck with your meeting 

sorry got to go now - will post more personals later 
caseyxxx


----------



## LB

hi ladies

we are off to meet bubs this afternoon for the first time - feeling a bit nervous as you can imagine but excited too!

thanks for all t he kind words and best wishes.

Casey - well done to your dh take my hat off to him  - pleased you all had a great weekend.


big hello to everyone
LB
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe

hi everyone,

sorry i haven't posted in a while, i`ve been reading it all but haven't had much to say.

we have got some news now though. i've been offered and accepted a job in Bath....we're really excited as we lived there before and loved it. The job is great too, nice payrise as well as a permanent contract!
Boo is very excited at the prospect of moving too. I was a bit worried that he might equate it with moving to a different family, but as we're looking at the brocheures of new house we've been showing him which rooms might be his and which ours so he's really keen. Especially as we'll be able to afford a bigger house down there.

Only fly in the ointment is my MIL. she's got Boo on the doorstep at the mo and takes a day off work a week to take care of her 2 grandchildren, so she's not very happy. I'm hopign she'll come around when she see we'll have plenty of room for her to visit when ever she likes. Its only 1.5 hours away after all.


Ever: bummer about your LA. We'll be in a simialr situation as you next year so I'll be keeping a close eye on your story.

Bluebell, i don't think you need to mention the osteopath to your SWs, but at the end of the day you have to do what you are confortable with.

sanita, hope your matchign panel doens't get delayed too long.

LB.....great news. let us know how it goes

can't rmemeber who elsi i wanted to mention, but hope you're all doing well,
xxruthie


----------



## naoise

Hi everybody
Sorry I haven't been around to much, N has been keeping me on my toes. she is really settling in well, at the weekend we built up the two girls beds and N helped and was really excited about it. We are trying to keep her involved as we don't want her to feel left out. 

Had a bit of a disappointment at the weekend. The two girls were to come down on Sat and play with N, but the fcs said they got lost so just went home we were gutted I thought dh was going to explode and N was soo disappointed. Our littlest one's fcs wanted to adopt her but because the plan is to keep the girls together they couldn't do that. So now they are making things as hard for us as possible. SS keep telling us to hang in there but is really frustrating.

C is coming down today play for the afternoon so that will be nice

I haven't really had chance to catch up with all the news but things seem to be moving well for everybody 

Ruthiebabe  on the new job, I hope MIL comes round soon, glad to hear that Boo is looking forward to the move.

LB all the very best for today, hope all goes well though I'm sure it will.

Casey well done to your dh that was a fantastic time, is Wicked the story of the witch in the wizard of oz?

Keemjay know how you feel about rearranging the house, we are still moving things around and building up furniture.

Love K


----------



## Ruthiebabe

naoise, we had a lot of difficulty with Boo Fcs during the introductions. they made those 2 weeks the most painful and stressful weeks we had, so you have my full sympathy. the only advice i can give you is to take note of everything and feedback to your SW everyday. We didn't do this because we didn't want to seem to be getting Boo's FC in trouble, but in hindsight we should have. Half way through the intro the Fcs made claims that DH wans't committed to the process and that we had been unsuccessful at getting Boo to sleep at night.....therefore the intros should be extended. Total BS as the only reason we couldn't get him to sleep was cos they kept having parties and loads of kids around on the nights we scheduled to put him to bed so he was hyper and there was too much noise. Anyway it freaked the SWs out but had we been feeding stuff back to them they would have been better prepared for the lies the Fcs came out with. Hope this helps....

xruth


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, finally finished our family promotion flyer today and it has turned out well.  Our family finder team is very pleased with it so fingers crossed it has some results when it is sent round to other councils.  We have been told about a 6 month old baby boy and have asked for more details on him so, with the other 4 children from last week, we suddenly have a potential of 5 children to look at after months of silence!  Let's hope that one of them is the one for us.

casey - well done to your dh for doing the marathon in such a good time.

LB - have a lovely time meeting bubs.

Ruthie - congratulations on getting the job in Bath.

Naoise - how disappointing for you when littlie didn't turn up to play as scheduled.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - so glad to read some positive news from your end!! I really hope that the child you have been waiting for, for so long is one of the potential matches you may have, fingers crossed! 

LB - Hope today went really well, I'm sure it did, let us know how you got on.

Naoise - sorry that the FCS mucked you about, don't let it put a dampener on things.  Your daughters will be all together soon. 

Ruthie - congratulations on the job.

Casey - Well done to your DH, your shopping trip sounds more appealing to me than running a marathon!!

Hello to everyone els.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sanita

LB - Hope you've had a lovely day.  Let us know how it went when you get chance.

JenniferF - So happy to see that you have had some positive news.  Lets hope one of those 5 is meant for you.

Ruthiebabe - Well done on the job.  1.5 hours is nothing.  MIL could come every day at that distance.   

We have had a DVD today of Princess and Smiling Boy.  I have watched it 3 times already and DH is knocking off work 2 hours early tonight so he can come home and watch it with me.  It is brilliant.  They are so beautiful and clever and cute.

Our SW is still preparing us for the strong possibility that we won't make May panel as there are still several reports outstanding.  But, just for today I'm going to put that to the back of my mind and go and watch the DVD again.   

Sanita


----------



## Dee

LB,
Been thinking of you all day  
Hope everything went absolutely wonderfully.
Loads of love from all of Us
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hey LB - how you hun? Excited by the sounds of it 

Brilliant news ( dee gave us the heads up) to read about your journey, hope today was one to remember!

Love & luck
Amanda xx


----------



## keemjay

jennifer - so glad finally you have some possibilities in the pipeline..you have been so patient..really hope one of these is for you 

LB - how did it go today..hope you are grinning from ear to ear

naoise - ooh nasty fc's..so sorry they've mucked around, you must have been so disappointed..and poor N too..they should have known better than to ler her down esp..

Ruthie - well done new job..exciting about your move

sanita - i have tingles thinking of you watching your dvd..its such a magic time when you first see your potential littlies come alive before you..enjoy the moment 

dh and i did our first pushchair investigations trip today..did enjoy watching the shop assistants face when she asked why i didnt want the carrycot bit.. i replied 'cos i'm having a 13month old not a new born' she stopped  dead,her eyes flicked to my stomach, said 'oh right' and then she quickly recovered and carried on with her demonstration 

laters all

kj x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Jennifer, can't wait to hear how this all turns out!!!!
Naoise, I am so sorry you are having this situation with the FC's how dare they spoil your happiest time with your children 
Sanita, how lovely I bet they are just gorgeous!!!
Ruthie, many congrats on the job!!
LB, I am so excited for you I can't wait to hear how it went!!!

Had a lovely SW visit today, she is delighted with Sunshine. She did her Mummy proud I said do you want to come and sit on Mummies knee and have a cuddle and she grinned from ear to ear and toddled over to me with her arms up! 
Still waiting for our court date, no news yet.
Love to all JD x


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

Ruth I remember at the time that you had problems with Boo's fcs, luckly ss know what T's fcs are like as the sw was here on Sat. to make sure they turned up as she said that the fcs are finding it hard to let go.

Sanita your littlies sound lovely has  the dvd got worn out yet? 

Jilldill how lovely that Sunshine is soo happy with you hope you get that court date soon.

Keemjay it's great shopping for your own child isn't it, I'm sure that the shop assistants face was a picture!

Well C came down to play and had a great time on the bike and the new toy we had bought her, although N was a little bit jealous. Our little one is coming to play on Friday lets hope she turns up this time! Dh is having a hard time getting lots of time off work but I keep telling him that things will calm down soon I hope I am right, it's only because there is three of them we don't do things by halves 

Hello to everybody

Love K


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind messages    

LB - Can't wait to hear how you got on?  As for the garden, coming along nicely thanks.  Decided to fill my containers with veg this year and less flowers, so far so good.

Jennifer - hope you hear something soon  

Sanita - great to hear about your littlies.  How is your cat doing?

Naoise - sorry to hear about the probs with the fc's.

Kj - glad you are enjoying the shopping.

JD - glad the sw visit went well, hope you hear about a court date soon.

Ruthie - well done with the job.

Casey - great that your dh completed the marathon.

Bluebells - hope the interview goes well on Friday.

Hi to everyone else.

Laine


----------



## BunBun

Sorry for going awol again 
Over the past few weeks it seems as if we've had endless visits to hospitals and unfortunately funerals to attend. 
I've changed departments at work and now spend longer getting to & from work plus trying to help out at a local school one morning a week and the weeks have flown by.
I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your news as yet but you are all in my thoughts.
Hopefully by next week we will have some good news to share with you - can't say much at the moment.


----------



## superal

Hey BunBun that sounds really great...............we'll have to wait patiently for a while until you can tell us more and hopefully its the news you've been waiting for!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill

BunBun,
I can't wait to hear more!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## TraceyH

BunBun

Don't keep us in suspense for too long.

Tracey


----------



## Viva

Hi everyone, 
Well it's been far too long since I've posted but life has been way too hectic recently and I only just feel like I'm keeping up with all the news. Am posting this in my lunch break at work so unfortunately no time for personnels. We are going to panel in less than 3 weeks now (Monday 14th May) have seen and signed our Form F and are presently in the process of ripping apart and putting back together our garden which has needed major work to make it child friendly, fencing last weekend, turf going down this weekend and patio next (as well as filling a skip with broken cement etc etc). Went to a session last night at our LA about the post approval process which was helpful although I can;t really say I'm looking forward to all the uncertainties and waiting that is involved in waiting for a match. As my DH would say though one thing at a time, so just need to get panel out of the way first!.
Hopefully I'll get more caught up soon and get time to post a less 'me' post.
Take care all
Viva
XXX


----------



## casey

hey viva - we go to panel on the same day ! fingers XXXX for both of us 
caseyxx


----------



## askingangels

Hello Everyone

BunBun - Cant wait to hear more.

Viva & Casey - Good Luck for panel 14th May. Not long now.

We had our final HS yesterday and it was really nice. Talked about children and what we feel like we could cope with. SW told us about 4 she is family finding for. I cant stop thinking about them. DH says it is too much but she was saying that not many want 4 and they want to keep them together but may have to separate them. I am so worried that they will be separated. I know 4 is mad but I never wanted a small family. 

Anyway SW has suggested DH keep a weeks hols for intros and I said his hols go Jan to Dec so does she mean we could possibly have child/children by December. She said yes maybe by Autumn. I am so excited. I will have to try and get on with normal life but I feel like im pg.

Sorry to go on. I know it could take a really long time but I am really excited.         

Lots of love and hugs to all you new mummies and 'expectant' mummies like me.

Sxx


----------



## Viva

Casey, I will be thinking of you too and looking forward to hearing of your immenent approval!
Asking angels, I know exactly what you mean, I feel pregnant too! When do you go to panel?
BunBun really hoping you have exciting news to share soon!
Sanita, can't tell you hjpw pleased I am to hear that your match is progressing so well.
Naoise am really enjoying reading your news you've brought a tear to my eye more than once!
Laine, how big are your containers? I am a gardenning half wit and we are not going to have much space for anything in our garden as our priority in our garden is lawn for littlies to play on, but am going to have soem pots on my patio and it would be kind of cool to try and grow something, so any suggestions would be great!

Hello to everyone else, 
Break over so must got check on my patients!
Viva
XXX


----------



## saphy75

Good luck for panel on the 14th Casey and Viva  

askingangels 4    sounds very positive that your sw thinks you could be matched by xmas i bet you are soooooo excited

hello to everyone i have missed

not much happening here, little monster is keeping me busy  he is walking (well running really) and can now climb on and off the sofa   he is such a lovely happy boy and sooooooo full of mischeif   it's almost a year now since he came to us   where has the time gone ?

pam xx


----------



## BunBun

Just a really quick update from me and apologises for no personals at the moment.
We have been given information of a baby boy and are the only couple being consider for him. All I can say at the moment is that he seems perfect in everyway and is more than we could have ever hoped for. We need to give our sw a decision on Monday as they want to move quickly with getting him placed.


----------



## Mummyof2

Bunbun - congratulations to you on being offered a baby boy.

Askingangels - which autumn did your sw mean?  We were told by sw we would be matched by summer 2006, and then it was by Christmas 2006 and we are still waiting and it is almost summer 2007.  Hope you get matched quickly but don't get your hopes up as it could be a long pregnancy  

Casey and Viva - good luck for panel in May.

We have been told that the 2 baby boys we were being considered for have now to be placed out of area and one of the little girls we had enquired about has found a potential match elsewhere.  We are still waiting to hear about 3 more boys and 1 little girl but have heard nothing further since last week.  We are only looking for one child and have been waiting almost a year to the day since panel.  Why does it take so long?  Feels like it will never happen. Oh well, back to the waiting game.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## askingangels

Hello

Just a quick one as making tea.

BunBun - well done a baby boy. How lovely. Hope he is with you soon.

Viva - She hasnt told us when we go to panel. She is coming on 10th May to do health & safety check so I am going to ask then. I know they meet twice a month for approval panel. I suggest sunflowers you could plant them when littlies move in and watch them all grow together.

Saphy75 - Yes I am so excited. I keep wishing the days away. I will have to try and put things to the back of my mind and try and have a normal life for now.   

JenniferF - She meant this autumn as told dh to keep a week back from this years hols for intros but I know this could be a long pg. I was hoping she already had child/children in mind but we will have to wait and see. Waiting to adopt then waiting for a match is like how long is a piece of string but you have to get to the end eventually.

Sorry to anyone I havent mentioned.

Love and hugs to you all

Sxx


----------



## bluebells

Hi Everyone

Just got back from our initial interview at our new LA and they have given us the go ahead 
We are in time to take part in the next prepare to care course in a few weeks. Woohoo.
Sorry, not had time to catch up on everyone's news as we're off down the pub for a celebratory meal. 
Hope you all have a great weekend.

love from Bluebells xx


----------



## keemjay

great news bluebells 
the first of many steps on this road - its a   moment

kj x


----------



## saphy75

congratulations bluebells, have fun celebrating

Bunbun everything crossed that this is the match for you, i can't wait to hear more  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
So much happening here at the moment and loads of great news, fantastic!

Bluebell, hope you enjoyed your meal, well done on your first step.

Bunbun, fingers crossed for good news.

Askingangels, well done on finishing HS.  Hope you get your panel date through soon and don't have to wait too long for your family.
How exciting!

Jennifer, fingers crossed for you.  You must be due some good news very soon.

Casey & Viva - good luck for panel.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

We are half way through HS now and I've had my medical, DH is due his Tuesday.  Our CRBs have come back OK and all our references have been sent.  Brownies was fun but they didn't have a toadstool!  We've booked ourselves onto a First Aid course in May which we hope will go down well on our Form F and our busy sorting the house out, more painting this weekend!

Love to all
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,

Well I am the ripe old age of 43 today!!! I have had a wonderful birthday, lunch with friends and a walk by the river but best best best of all I had my baby Sunshine to share it with me. DH brought her through with card and pressie held aloft and she was grinning from ear to ear she knew it was a special day. So am I out on the razzle tonight? No I am in watching TV and checking on my baby and it's great!!!!

Love to all JD xx


----------



## LB

Hi Ladies

just wanted to let you all know that our meeting with Bubs went really well. 
We are now on day 5 and are exhausted by happy. (100 miles a day driving for me) 
Bubs meets Ruby our border terrier tomorrow and then our little family unit should be complete 
our house looks like a shambles as does the garden but hey who cares 

he is a lovely little boy and is very responsive to dh and i - he was shy at first but he looks happy when we pick him up for the day and just loves being entertained - we are appreciating it is and will be hard work - but looking at his little smiling face and yep it's all been worth while. Long may it continue!

love to all

LB
X


----------



## LB

Happy Birthday Jill
  
it sounds like a very special day with your family 
and hey 43 ain't old 

lots of love
LB
X


----------



## jilldill

Hi LB,
I am so glad intros are going well, have a wonderful time moving Bubs in!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## everhopeful

Happy Birthday Jill for yesterday


You sound soooo happy!!!!

Best wishes xx


----------



## Mummytoone

LB

SOOOOOOO excited for you, amazing!

Join us on the spring mummys board!!!!!

Hey you are almost a Mummy for real!

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Viva

Hi all, 
Just got halfway through a post and lost it! 
Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather, we now have a new lawn, we put turf down yesterday and are now watering it like mad and being really thankful that we don't have a hosepipe ban!
Jill, Happy Birthday, sounds like you had a great day especially with Sunshine to share it!
LB, great to hear how well your introductions are going, sounds like Bubs is really ready to come home with his Forever Mum and Dad.
Oldtimer, we're just like you in terms of trying to get all out DIY outstanding jobs done before we get matched, as who knows when we'll ever chance again   good idea about the first aid course, I had a slightly embarrassing moment in our home safety check as I'm a critical care nurse but I don't really have a first aid kit at all partly because I'm so used to looking after really sick people I tend to be quite dismissive of minor scrathes etc! I think our SW was a bit surprised so will have to get one sorted, I think it will be very differrent though when the minor scratches are on my little one!
Bunbun, such wonderful news about your baby boy, it all sounds really great, looking forward to hearing more.
Bluebells, it really is a bit of a milestone getting accepted, sounds like things are moving along nicely.
Saphy, I can't believe that your littlie has almost been with you for a year now, it sounds like you have your hands full but in a very good way!
Jennifer, am really thinking of you as I know how hard the waiting must be and I'm really hoping that you have soem good news to share soon!
Hi to everyone else, just off donwstairs as DH wants me to read an application, he is busy applying for a new job which would mean an increase in salary and hopefully that I wouldn't have to go back to work very much at all after we're matched, so I'd better get a move on.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Mummyof2

Jilly - happy belated birthday.  Sounds like you had a wonderful time.

Viva - thanks for the thoughts.  I decided to be pro-active and sent out our family introduction flyer to 18 neighbouring family placement teams myself as my sw said she is too busy to do it at the moment (after I had spent all day putting it together)!

LB - sounds like your introductions are going very well.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Jill - Happy belated birthday.  Glad you had a good day.  I am approaching my first birthday as a mummy (aged 42) and as it is also a weekend hopefully we can have nice family day out (weather permitting).

LB - Glad the introductions with Bubs are going well, hope he gets on with the dog.  The introductions are exhausting aren't they.  We has a 100 mile round trip nearly every day for 2 weeks, hence we were all completely run down for 2 weeks after little one moved in, so dose yourselves up with some strong vitamins.  Our SW said that we all looked ill but not fraught (there is a compliment in there somewhere!).

We have our second review tomorrow morning and hopefully everyone will agree that we can proceed to court.  We are 13 weeks into placement and it would be nice to gets things finalised before I go back to work.  Our little boy is so settled and it is so nice to hear him calling mummy or daddy in the morning, even if it is at 6.30!  We  have been lucky the last few nights as he has not woken up until 7.45 am but I bet it won't last.

Best wishes to everyone else at whatever stage you are at.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
LB, good to hear your intros are going well.  I guess the adrenilin and excitement is keeping you going but it must be so tiring.

Jill, Happy belated Birthday.  Sounds as though you had the best day!

Viva, the first aid box!  Ours is a bit of a mixture but am going to ask which St John Ambulance advise and then buy it from them I think.  I agree, will be a totally different kettle of fish when its our littles with scratches.  Fingers crossed you aren't waiting too long to be matched.

Tracy, fingers crossed for the go ahead.  You sounds so happy with your little man.

Jennifer, hope you get some positive feedback from your flyer.  

Had a day off decorating today and did weeding etc in the garden, going to work tomorrow for a rest!

Love to all
OT x


----------



## cindyp

Jill, belated birthday greetings to you    , it sounds like you had a lovely day.  I'm not sure about the description of "ripe", I thought that only applied to cheese and not us (im)mature ladies.  As you are a year younger than me I hope when it comes to your next birthday you get the same sort of present I did this year.   

LB, glad to hear intros are going well.  I recognise the descriptions "exhausted but happy" and "house is a shambles".  All I can say is that they will become a way of life after you get Bubs home     However being a Mummy is worth every moment of tiredness and I can't wait to read you've got him home.

BunBun, sounds like exciting news, look forward to reading more.

Jen, sorry to read that 3 of the children are out of the picture.  I can only imagine how frustrating this wait has been.  It sounds like a good idea sending your flyer out.  I hope something comes from it, the right child is out there for you somewhere.

Tracey, good luck for the review tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine.  However, take it from me with more than two years under my belt, that 7.45 thing will never last   

Pam, has chunk really been with you for a year??  Doesn't time fly, it seems like we've had Cuddles forever yet it's only been ten weeks.

Viva, good luck to your DH, obviously it would be great for you both if he got the job.

To everyone else, hope you are doing well and enjoying the weather.

I've got to get some sleep.  My two are still bouncing cold germs between each other (although Cuddles cold is teething related) and most nights have been spent listening to one or the other of them coughing.  Looking forward to getting away for Whitsun.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## jilldill

Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes!!!!!
And thanks Cindy for your lovely comment, I hope so too!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay

belated *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JILLDILL*  ah loved the picture of sunshine bringing you your pressie, bought a tear to my eye. we will start our intros with our littlie the day after my b'day and 2 days after dh's and its going to be the best belated pressie ever 

LB glad your intros are going well, wow not long till your little boy is home with you 

must get to bed, will catch up tomoz..but todays headline is we have a cot up in littlies bedroom..this is all starting to feel SO REAL!!

love to all

kj x


----------



## BunBun

Belated Happy Birthday Jilldill
LB - enjoy your time with bubs and i hope they will be home with you soon.
KJ - not long for panel now especially as tomorrow is 1st May.
Tracy - hope the review went well today.
Cindy - hope your two will soon be on the mend.
Viva & OT - good luck with the diy chores
Jennifer - hope the flyer will bring some positive news for you.
Big hello to everyone else - sorry for not mentioning you all.
Today we told our sw that we would very much like to proceed with the little one and hopefully by the end of the week we will have a date for matching panel (they really want to move things that fast), we now have 2 photos and he's a little cutie


----------



## Barbarella

Hi everyone

Some lovely news on this forum, am really pleased to hear.   We've been enjoying the great weather and Bea is now walking properly... she's a little monkey and needs a few boundaries, but unless she's bored, she's an absolute angel.  She wakes up at around 8-8.30am so I can cope with most things she throws at me during the day... lol.   We are nearly at the first court date, so things are progressing well.  Can't believe that this time last year, we'd just been approved - 27th April.

LB - so pleased intros are going well.  The 100 mile a day drive is a killer isn't it... but worth every minute.

KJ - I've done an adoption diary from the day we met Bea, and it's fabulous reading back over it... I also have an infertility and an adoption diary through the process, so am planning to make it into a book at some stage.

Bluebells - I was told the same as you as I have lower back problems and am unexplained. I would have treatment for your back and just carry on with everything (if you think you are ready).  I was never 100% sure at the beginning of the process, but as soon as we got to the home study, it's all that mattered.  I had treatment for my lower back and still never got pregnant... it was just another thing to try and fix, that didn't work for me.  Best of luck with whatever you decide anyway.

Bunbuns - congratulations on going ahead with the baby boy... such happy times, enjoy every minute to the build up... 

Andrea/Jilldill - emails on their way...  

Sorry I can't do any more personals... Bea is in her cot creating because unfortunately her room is the brightest at this time of night with the sun shining through the curtains - got to get some black outs... lol... and dinner is just about ready.

Best wishes and luck to everyone on their journey...

C xx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Our review meeting went really well and everyone was pleased with the way our little boy has settled in and we can now proceed to court.  Our SW has done her bit, so it is now up to his SW to complete her paperwork so hopefully it won't be too long and he will legally be ours.  We still can't quite believe it as we waited almost a year to the day from approval for a match and applied to adopt 18 months before then.

Tracey x


----------



## saphy75

great news Tracy, i hope his sw gets that paper work done soon 

pam xx


----------



## casey

hooray tracey what lovely news for you both and for your little boy     
caseyxx


----------



## Viva

Hi All, 
Tracey, that's wonderful news and really good to hear that at least one stage of your process has gone quickly!
Barbarella, you must be busy now your littlie has found her feet, just as well taht you're getting a lie in!
BunBun, so gald to hear how fast things are progressing, have you started window shopping yet?
Keemjay, how exciting that your spare room is at last becoming a nursery, I can't wait to hear all your news over the next few weeks.
Cindy, am hoping that the sun will finally see off all those pesky germs for your little cherubs.
Jennifer, being proactive always makes me feel better about things (but I do have to fight the odd control freak tendency!) hopefully you'll get soem good news soon from your flyers!
Hello to everyone else, need to get back to work!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## KarenM

Hi Everyone

Long time no post.  Life has been pretty hectic lately.  We had a family holiday at the end of March which was fantastic and then I was really busy trying to finish my last assignment before we had our first child free weekend in Salzburg.  I had the rest of last week off to spend time with the girls and boy did I pay for it.  They were really mischievous and very demanding, but loved the big hugs I got when I saw them on the Tuesday morning.

For anyone who loves city breaks then I can thoroughly recommend Salzburg, it is beautiful, the architecture is stunning and the people are very friendly, although one of the shopkeepers told us that it was because they are not German!!

I am still working my resignation and start my new job on 4th June so having a really rough time of things at work, although not there at the moment as I now have tonsillitis!!  So I have spent the last two days on the sofa with my duvet.  It is doing wonders for my weight loss but not sure I want to be this drastic in my weight loss measures.

Well enough of me, time to catch up with all of you.  Hi to everyone I don’t mention, there just so much to keep up with

Welshy - well done on the first visit

OT - Congrats on getting over the medical hurdle

Louby Lou - well done on still quitting with the ciggies and good luck with the donor

MJ - I think you are very brave considering 5 becoming a Mum instantly to 2 was hard enough, I take my hat off to you.  Great news on the home study.

LB - By now you will have bubs home with you.  Congrats to you and dh.  Glad you found it useful to meet with the BM

Cindy - sorry to hear the germs are still doing the rounds in your house.

Casey - good luck for panel and congrats to dh on doing the London Marathon

Laine - Hugs to you.  I am sure you will get to post some good news soon

Jennifer - Hugs to you to.  Hope the flyers do the trick

Sanita - hope you cat is better.  Enjoy the DVD and good luck for panel

Bluebells - Congrats on being accepted on to the prep group in July.  LOL at Camberwick Green, my DH as got  it with Trumpton and Chigley too!!  

KJ - I get lots of comments about my too as they are so close in age, like you I got the comments about the pushchair but it is really funny to see their faces.  The diary is a good idea.  I do the girls life story books a bit like that.  I have got a  hard back book and write key things, events, milestones etc and put in pictures, tickets from trips, stickers etc.  They like to look at them when I update them and I find it really useful to remind me of thins to put in contact letters.

Ruthie - good luck with the move
Naoise - good luck with getting ready to welcome the rest of your family.  I hope the FC’s are a bit more cooperative than they have been

Jill Dill - Belated birthday wishes.  Good news on the review, hope you get a court date soon

Asking Angels - congrats on completing your home study, hope you get a panel date soon.  Sounds promising about an early match

Bun Bun - can understand hectic lives, it will be even more so with a little one!  Congrats to you and dh.  How old is your little one?

Viva - good luck for panel

Tracy H - Hope you get the go ahead to apply to court

Barbarella - Nice to hear your update on Bea - always exiting when they are walking 

Pam - cant believe its nearly 12 months since your little one has been with you

Can’t wait to read more of the good news that seems to be pouring from this board

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## Mummyof2

Tracey- so pleased to hear your review meeting went well.  In 3 days time it will be a year since we went to panel.

Karen - welcome back.  Sorry to hear about the tonsillitis and hope you feel better soon.  I went to Salzburg  in 1999 and it is a beautiful place.  Did you ride on the horse drawn carriages?  I love Austria and I am a big fan of mountain scenery.  

Viva - I know what you mean about fighting being a control freak    One small step from being pro-active    I ended up sending out 35 flyers so fingers crossed that one of them produces our child.

On Monday we are off to Cornwall on holiday for a week, so hope this lovely weather holds.  

Bye for now


----------



## jan welshy

Hi girls. DH and I are busy talking about our 'support network' diagrams our sw wanta for meeting next thursday. Hope you are all well. I am off work again.........thought it was pulled muscle but doc reckons it is a touch of pluracy?? How on earth do you get that?
DH and I also are in deep disucssions regarding numbers and age groups and boys or girls or both...................what if we come across as though we have no forthought?

What will be will be.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## Boggy

Hi folks, thought I'd let you know where I am in this bumpy journey!  

I've been lying low for a few weeks, really struggling with playing the waiting game waiting to be allocated a SWer, went to some dark places but I'm back again.  

We got a letter last week to say we had been allocated, and are delighted with the worker assigned to us (she did our interview and prep groups). We'd previously been told that we might get a sessional worker, and I'd been a bit worried about that! 

Yesterday all the referees got their letters, and we got our medical forms so at last things are happening.  The Swer was supposed to see us yesterday, but no one posted her letter to us.  She coming next week, and we have our medicals the week after.  I really like my doctor, but haven't seen her for months, and only found out today that she was pregnant and on maternity leave.  Oh the irony of it all, but at last things are happening!!  

i had a burst of energy today and have written a 2 page letter to my employer pointing out the inequalities between the rights of pregnant women and adopters to be.       I asked them to consider giving prospective adoptive mums time off for social work appointments and medicals, and also a few things about adoption pay.  The worst that could happen is that they say no, but at least i have tried!

It's been good to check out everyones news each day.  My DH has banned me from certain other adoption messageboards becasue they were depressing me!!!      He's used the parental controls on me!

Bx


----------



## sanita

Boggy - Welcome back and glad to see you're making progress.  I know exactly what message boards you are talking about and I to have had to stop visiting them for the same reason.

Welshy - Sorry to hear your not well.  Unless you have strong views either way try and keep it open re sex and how many.  It might give you more options then once you're approved.

JenniferF - Have a lovely time in Cornwall and I hope all those flyers lead you towards your child.

KarenM - Sorry to hear you are not well too.  I always found ice lollies brilliant for tonsillitis.  Hope 4 th June comes quickly for you and that you will be much happier in your new job.

TraceyH - Hope you get your big day in court soon.  

Barbarella - Bea sleeps in until 8 - 8.30.  Wow.  

Bun bun - How's it going?  Anymore news on the little cutie?

Keemjay - Know what you mean about it all starting to feel real.  Let us know how things are going when you get chance.

Cindy - Hope your gang are recovered now.  

Viva _ I thought that was quite funny about your lack of first aid kit.  I can see that in your line of work anything requiring a plaster is not a big deal. We have also done lots of house maintenance lately, it spurs you on to do all those jobs you've been putting off doesn't it.

LB - Hope all is still going well with your new arrival.

Oldtimer - Sounds like you are having a very busy time off it.  Hope you get chance for some relaxation over this BH weekend.

A week today is matching panel for us and we are worried ' cos of the bad experience we had at approval panel.  I just wish it could be over.  At least we are more prepared than we were at approval panel and if they start with the difficult questions re DHs kids we will have lots of answers for them this time and lots of evidence of what has changed since approval panel.  Hope we will be able to reassure the panel that we are lovely people really.

Have a nice long weekend everyone.

Sanita


----------



## keemjay

just a quickie to Sanita, i'll catch up properly later
we were told that at matching panel, issues that have been dealt with at approval panel should not come up at all (we asked that question because of the problems we had at ours) if there are 'issues' then they should have been sorted at approval panel and be over and done with. it is not the time to drag them up at matching panel and question your suitability as parents..you are approved now and thats that, you have been matched and that is what they are looking at, your ability to parent your proposed child/children. presumably you have drawn up your post adoption support plan with the sw's so you'll know what they are looking for in the way of answers 
hope all goes well..are you feeling all ready? we have matching panel a week on tues and i dont feel ready at all 
hope it all goes well 
kj x


----------



## KarenM

Wow Casey that's great news.  Keep your feet firmly on the floor and I am sure your dream will come true

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi Girls,

just to let you know that we finally got our prep course days thought, for end of June beginning of July   at last.

Girls I was not sure where to post but thought it best to post here. Since finishing my treatment last May/June I have had horendous 
PMT a week before my AF, it seems to have come on since my treatment, does any one else get this?, Im now putting it down to all the drugs I took and being shut down 3 times(i.e going into menoupause), I think its sent my holmones all over the place. 
Ive been to the doctors and they have giving and do's and don's form with regards to eating drinking, not much help really.  Im normally a calm person.

Any advice or just replyies if you know where im coming from would help

Thx
~twinkle~


----------



## bluebells

Hi Twinkle,

Good news about the prep course. You are at the same stage as me. We are off to our prep course in June. 

This thread is definitely a good place to post. Reading stories about bringing their little one(s) home at the end of their adoption journey is so exciting and and it's good to share your progress too.

I suffer with bad pmt too, but I always have to a certain extent and my ivf treatment was in 2004, so I don't think I can still blame that. I'm afraid I don't really have any miracle cures, (if I did I'd be a millionairess). I hope someone else can help.

Look forward to hearing about your progress and good luck with the prepare to care course. We might even end up adopting at the same time 

I've blown you some bubbles.

Bluebells xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, although weather's not been great!

Just a very quick update from me, we finally received our application form on Friday, so it's on it's way back to SS and at last we're back on the bandwaggon! Hip hip hurray! Only taken a year and 2 months to get started! Let's hope the process comes along a bit quicker than that! LOL  

Bye for now

x


----------



## Viva

Hi all, 
Well after a busy but productive weekend laying a patio (just need to grout it this weekend!) I am now back to work for a rest! All the garden work is paying off though our SW jaw dropped last week when she saw the transformation of our garden and that was pre patio, it now very child friendly! 

Ever, its really great to hear that things are moving at last for you, will you have to repeat your prep course?

Bluebells and Twinkle, we felt that we were really getting started when our prep course date came through, we enjoyed ours and found it really gave us food for thought although we were pretty shattered after it! On the PMTfront, I must first confess that I am not a sufferer but one thing that I was recommended whislt we were TTC was Agnus Castus as it is supposed to regulate your hormones, I don't know whether it's useful for PMT but it may be worth a bit of investigation.

Sanita and Keemjay, it seems like your matching panels have come around really quickly (probably feels like ages to you though!) am sure you'll both sail through, will be looking forward to seeing your posts!

Boggy, the waiting game (sighs!), I know exactly where you're coming from, you'd think by know we'd all be good at it but it doesn't seem to get any easier! We have found prep course and HS to be a really positive time, however with panel less than a week away for us know we will soon be strting more waiting, hey ho!

Welshy, I agree with Sanita that being open minded is a good thing, the only thing we've been pretty fixed on is age (we want pre school age children) and have said 1 or 2, mainly because our SW has suggested that 3 may be a bit much from a standing start! We said either sex as we felt we wouldn't have had a choice if I'd have got pregnant, however we might be a bit fussier the next time around if we only get matched with one! (Is she mad she's already talking about going a second time!?!)

Jennifer, Hope you have a great time in Cornwall, I hope you get great weather, although my family live near the Devon/Cornwall border and it almost always raines when we are down there!

Karen, hope you are feeling better, and all the best for the next few weeks at work, I'm sure that it will all seem worth it when you start your new job in June.

Better get back to work now.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi Girls,

Thanks viva & Bluebells for your support, going to buy my self a book tomorrow. 

Bluebells - emailed you hun, its great to know you will be going on the prep course same time as me.
Viva -Thx for the advice hun, also the advice on the prep course you are right as soon as you get the date through you think yes something is starting to happen before that I felt in Limbo specially when the April one was cancelled.
Everhopefull -good luck with yr application.

Also it will be nice to join this thread and get to know everyone.

sending loads of luck to everyone, god bless everyone who has done something wonderful and adopted.

Take care
~Twinkle~


----------



## keemjay

Hi all 
my ticker is scaring me - where did that time go  only just getting round to painting littlies bedroom, i was a bit silly and organised to do a bit of a makeover in the garden as a surprise for dh's 40th and that rather took over last week and the weekend so feeling a bit behind. still it was worth it to see his face when he came home from a day out at footie on sun - he had no idea what I'd been up to! piccies in my gallery..the 3 pillars are to symbolise our new family - and theres a 4th pillar waiting for littlies sibling should we be lucky enough in due course...

viva - your panel is even closer than ours! good luck for monday. any news on dh's job application? you sound like you've been doing fab with the garden 

twinkle - great news about your prep course - not long to wait! i found this book on amazon for you..and i think i've seen it my local libary too so you could check yours http://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-PMS-Natural-Way-Symptoms/dp/0749926279/ref=sr_1_7/026-8306582-5270064?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178697481&sr=1-7 marilyn glenvilles books are uusually very good...

ever - FINALLY! what a wait you've had, lets hope this next bit's plain sailing...

boggy - glad to hear things are moving for you now, glad you like your sw...and well done on writing that letter!

karen - hope your tonsils are all better - I had a dose of that a couple of months back and its HORRID,I felt like death. Salzburg sounded fab

sanita - how 're you feeling about panel, any better? soon it will all be over....

tracey - glad your little boy has settled in so well and that you can proceed to court 

barbarella - got those black out blinds yet? you made me think cos we will have exactly that prob in littlies room so am def getting one...love hearing news a bout Bea - keep it coming!

LB- hope you're still on 

asking angels - was it you that asked about books on child development? i am reading A childs Journey Through Placement by Vera Fahlberg and it has an excellant section on normal child development - one of the best I've ever read. its a hefty book, quite expensive but i got it cheap on amazon...

right must get on with my painting - i really want this room finished by the end of the weekend. hoping the material for the curtains will arrive today. i've got to stay in today waiting for our tickets for the Isle of Wight Festival to arrive as they have to be signed for...shame we cant actually go anymore as littlie will just have been placed..anyone interested in them for a final fling before you're placed?? have 4 tickets and a campervan pass AND the ferry ticket..only looking for face value,just want our money back, dont want to make money on them.....PM if you're interested!

love to all

kj x

/links


----------



## cindyp

Just a quickie, it was inevitable with all the sleepless nights we've been having that I would succumb to the germs that have been kicking around our house.  Fortunately on the mend now and the kids are both well (at the moment  ).

No time for personals but it is nice to read a lot of good news on here.  Look forward to reading more.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## jan welshy

wELL, BACK OFF WORK AGAIN AT THIER INSISTANCE...............NICE TO KNOW THEY CARE REALLY.
We have our second sw today (HS) and trying not to let my feelings show too much because I am really frustrated to know other authorities do weekly meetings but sw says no.even though they admit they are way behind and feel sorry for us.
Glkad to here so many new families evolving on this thread I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU ALL.

O well, must get off self pity trian and go and prepare.

speak to you all soon.
Love
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

I have been reading but just not posting, as others have said it seems a bit pointless when you have no news  

Anyway, I can finally post now to say that we have been allocated our Social Worker to begin our Homestudy!  

Can't wait to get started as we've felt a bit in limbo land for the last month or so since finishing our prep course.

I've spoken to our SW over the phone and she sounds lovely, she only works part time and i'm hoping this won't delay things?  Has anyone else had a p/t sw?

Welshy - hopefully it won't delay things for you, according to our agency they have guidelines to get your through HS of 6-8 months from beginning HS to Panel.  Hope you're feeling better.

Laine - Thinking of you hunny xx

Hi to everyone else

Kimmy xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Sorry for the absence, like everyone just waiting for the process to process.  Congratulations to all those who have been approved and those who have been matched or even have their sons or daughters home with them, its been wonderful to read all your stories.  

Kimmy - our SW is part time and we are now coming to the end of our home study and it is hoped that we will be at Panel in June, so its held us up at all.  

Welshy - IM'd you.  Glad things are getting underway. 

CindyP - hope your feeling better soon.  

Keemjay - the garden makeover sounds a fantastic gift for you DH, what a wonderful thing to do for someone you love.

Viva - I laughed at the thought of SW's face dropping after all your hard work laying the patio - you deserve a big pat on the back!

Everhopeful - great you've got the form off in the mail and hopefully you won't have too long to wait for the next step.

Sanita - got everything crossed for you at matching panel - how exciting!  Really looking forward to hearing all your news.

Boggy - so happy that you now have a SW and one that you know a little is great news.  Sorry that waiting has been so hard on you, I know it can get you down I try to break things into small achievements, even just picking up the phone and finding out that 'no, nothings happening' would make me feel better.  But your well on your way now - let me know how you got on with your employers letter. 

Jenifer F - have a great holiday, I have never been to Cornwall so look forward to hearing how it went.  

Twinkle - good news on your prep course, can't help you on the PMT front except that since finishing treatments last year I am definitely more emotional than I have ever been.

Casey - hope things are going well, you go to panel in a few days is that right?

Karen M - hope your feeling better after your tonsillitis.  Congratulations on your new job as well!  I am trying to persuade DH to go to Salzburg as you made it sound so wonderful. 

As I have mentioned earlier we have been going through home study and are hoping to go to panel this June, can't quite believe we are nearing an end to the home study.  Our SW has only 1 more referee to see and a few of our relatives to visit also.  Then our form F will be completed.  We get it to read before we go to panel - has anyone who has been approved at panel had to change anything in their form F?

Love and hugs to everyone.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Hi Girls,

just a quick thank you to girlies that replied, big thx to keemjay I have just ordered the book of off amozone thx for the link sweety and I got it for £2.50 so bargin 

Hope the painting is going well. 

Luv
~Twinkle~


----------



## keemjay

misty - we did ask for a few things to be changed on our form F - just a few things that she'd got muddled with, like what job i was doing when, some things were in the wrong order..nothing disastrous but we thought it was better that it was correct, we didnt want anything to be picked up at panel that might delay us! we were given a paper copy and we underlined things on it and stuck post-its with re-wording ideas , then returned it to her and she changed it...

you're welcome twinkle, good price 

hurrah at getting your SW Kimmy - you're on your way 

jan - hope todays meeting went ok, we didnt have weekly meetings either, quite glad really cos it was nice to have a bit of a break in between

nearly finished the glossing..fighting off a coldy throaty thing so didnt do any painting today as worked a half day and felt a bit pooped. def on target to get it finished over the weekend 

kj x


----------



## fiona1

Hi All,

Sorry for not posting for ages, I just have no news and my broadband is still not working (since feb) so I am on dial up.

Of the 4 couples that were meant to go to panel in April they said that only 2 could go and the other 2 (that's us) would have to wait until July, but we will all be condidered for any placements that come up. So we couold get a call any day to say we have a match and in which case they say they will bring a panel date forward. anyway, fed up with waiting we have booked a holiday in July/Aug which may need to be cancelled.

It just feels weird no to know what's happening, all our HS is done we are waiting for our form to come back, our SW has said they are possible referrals in the system, but i know we are one of 5 families waiting (we are doing concurrency for those that done't know)

Now Elliot is at school i still have days of thinking ARE WE MAD, we have all these free days and go for lunch together, i know we will love it when we have another baby, but the waiting is awful.

Sorry for no personnels, i hope you are all well.

LB congratulations on becoming a mummy.

Take care all

Fiona


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Keemjay - thanks for that, I was a bit concerned there would be screeds of major changes!

Fiona1 - we always seem to be waiting for something in the adoption process, I was interested to read that you are doing concurrency, was there much more involved in your home study concerning this?  Keep positive and enjoy some free days with your family.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Misty - We did the home study in about 7 visits, talked in detail about how we'd feel about a child being returned and how we will cope with contact, the centre is 1 hour from our home so it will be very tiring, apart from that i think the home study is about the same.

Fiona


----------



## Misty C

Fiona

Sounds like a very intense home study, I appreciate you filling me in with the extra info. 

Misty C
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Misty,

The home study wasn't too intensive, we had the visits between Jan and April this year, I know other LA's take ages, I think Kent have quite strict time scales.

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

sanita - hope panel went ok today, know how anxious you were about it,  hope they were gentle with you and didnt give you a grilling..
kj x


----------



## jan welshy

HS went well, next one will be one on one. Any clues on typoes of questions they may ask??


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Guys,

Sorry I don't get to post much these days but i do pop on for a quick read when I can, but being mummy to a very active 2 1/2 year old and working leaves very little spare time. I know one day you guys will also be busy mummys and loving it as much as me.

We finally go on our 2nd times prep day the week after next so we will be well and truly back on the rollercoster. Some days i am really excited and other i am really scared.

At work I am currently working my notice which is a real drag, just want to be out of there, but only 6 more weeks to go, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I do have some holidays to take and so will use them to help pooh bear settle into nursery. I can't believe my baby is so grown up? It will be 2 years next month since he came home.

Good luck for all who are being matched, going to panel etc. My thoughts are always with you.

Big loves pooh bear and his mummyxxx


----------



## Barbarella

Hi Everyone

Woooohooo, am so pleased to hear Sanita's news... have replied to the other thread, but had to say something on here too...

Well we had our first court hearing yesterday - birth parents didn't turn up - whoooohoooo!!!  Which means, everything was plain sailing, lasted 5 mins (am so glad SW persuaded us not to turn up now) and we have a date 1ST JUNE 2007.  So that will be that.  Bea will be ours forever.... 

I was in the queue in Starbucks when I got the phone call from dh... and it took everything to not cry and order my latte... lol.  I didn't think it would be that big a deal to be honest, once she's home and everything... but I think the whole process justs lifts off your shoulders and you feel at last you've done it!!!  We are so happy.

We've decided not to have a big adoption party now... we'd have to have it in mid July as people are away who we'd want there, and it just seems pointless having it a month after the actual date... so we have decided that we just want the people who are close to her here the day she becomes ours... the ones who come and see her every week so that she won't forget them, and the ones who love her the most.  Quality over quantity...

Anyway, a few personals...

Misty - we changed a few bits on our Form F as well... she had that my Mum and Dad were divorced... lol.. they've been together for 40 years this year.  She got them mixed up with my Grandparents... lol... so you have to read it through carefully.  She also got some of my jobs mixed up... and I cheekily corrected the spelling mistakes - you can take the girl out of the office!!!  LOL.

Keemjay - haven't got the black outs yet... they have to be made to measure for her window so we're hoping to find some black out curtain material we can get sewn onto them.  If anyone knows of anywhere... 

Kimmy - glad your home study can start now... hold onto your hat now... it will fly by.  I know all the waits are horrendous... but when you are there, it really flies and you have to take stock and make sure you enjoy every day... you will be there soon. 

Viva - not long till panel now... very best of luck to you... am sure it will go swimmingly.

Laine - hope you get some news soon... 

Take care everyone... love and luck to all. 

C xx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Just abit disappointed, Sunshine's SW rang yesterday to say the Judge is "sitting on our case" there is nothing at all wrong she says, he will get round to giving us a court date when he has time! It seems every single part of this process can have delays but at least she is home with us which is the important thing.
Love to all JD x


----------



## keemjay

aww jill how frustrating  hopefully he'll get onto it ASAP

barbarella - *think * John Lewis do ready made black out curtains which you can attach behind the ordinary curtains. 
or try this place online http://curtainsforkids.co.uk/Pages/Fabric_LiningsThumbPages/linings_etc___.htm 
- they do all sorts..we got our fabric from them, very friendly service. in fact i think they'll make roller blinds to order...they'll probably just sell you the black out fabric too
or you could do what we're doing and get a black out roller blind..mothercare and argos do them and apparently you can cut them down to size...

kj x

/links


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
some wonderful news on here again which is just great, keeps me hopeful!

Sanita, am so pleased for you and DH, enjoy spending and hopefully the time will whizz by between now and intros.

Jill, hope the Judge gets a move on soon, how frustrating!

Kj, only 3 days to go...hope the decorating is finished, can't wait to hear more.

Barbarella, wow! 1st of June hey?  Thats great news.

Kimmy, home study will be interesting, we've never talked so much about us and it does get you thinking about things.

PBM, hope things go as smoothly for you 2nd time around.

Sorry for only a few personals, going to have to start making notes while reading in order to keep up!
Love
OT x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Jill - You would think that our waiting would be over by now.  We probably won't go to court until September even though the paperwork is almost done as the court in the area has a Summer recess!

Barbarella - We bought some blackout lining that just attaches to the hooks on the back of the curtain.  We got them from Dunelm.  They come in a few sizes, but if your windows are big then you could put a couple of pairs together.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## keemjay

Hi guys

barbarella - i was on a blackout material mission the other day that i forgot to say Hurrah for your court date - roll on 1st June  

well the ticker says it all - tomorrow we go to matching panel  I'm actually feeling fine, its dh who's got the wibbles, he just cant believe that its all going to be ok. we're on stage at 10am so get it out of the way nice and early and plan to go straight to mothercare world afterwards to order the big stuff, highchair, pushchair etc and absolutely ANYTHING else i fancy 
littlies room is nearly finshed - piccies in my gallery. its been quite an emotional weekend with it all coming together, i keep sitting in there and trying to imagine what on earth our lives are going to be like...

love to all

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

KJ- good luck for tomorrow(not that you will need it) enjoy you visit to mothercare.............and spend spend spend! 

Casey- congraulations on panel today- i bet your on  - look forward to heaing about your meeting about the little boy

Viva-Congratulations about panel today- hope this is a quick pregnancy! 

sorry for lack of personals however thinking of you all

started a new part time job today- its "family friendly hours" - i got asked if i had children to which i replied "no" then asked how long been married and when i said 7yrs i got the "ohhh" look! seems all the women who started with me today they are all mega fertile! a few with 4 children! one who has 4 said "oh dont ask me their date of births cos i cant remember" ...........she only looks about 23 and has a 10month old, 2yr old, 5 yr old and 8yr old! oh work is gonna be fun! have to say if this had been sid to me when ttc i would have prob cried however with adoption i feel so much better cos i can see the light at the end of the tunnel! 

we have our 3rd home study this thurs! have to say its flying by! if all goes to plan and we go to panel on 31st aug then it will be excatly 9months from first contact with our LA to going to panel!

hugs

Mez
xxx

ps havent forgot about chat nights- hoping to start next weds with a general chat - will post and let you all know asap


----------



## sanita

KJ, Thinking of you today.  Let us know how much you managed to spend in Mothercare.  I bet it's more than the £8 I spent after matching panel.    Enjoy every minute of it.

Sanita


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Thanks for the responses on completing the Form F, very very much appreciated.  

Sanita - oooh, what did you buy in Mothercare?  You don't need to answer I'm just incredibly nosey!!

Mez - know what you mean about the "ohhh" look, I've been married 10 years and people now have added the walking backward and almost breaking into a run so as not to follow the conversation on!

Jilldill - hope court date is agreed pretty soon for you, give sunshine a huge cuddle and I know you'll feel better. 

Barbarella - fantastic news about the court date, it seems to have come around so quickly.  

PBM - good luck with the course, hope its all plain sailing/ 

Keemjay - wishing you the best of luck at matching panel.  Keep that lovely calm feeling with you all day (and the wallet of course!!).

Hope everyone is well, we are still waiting for confirmation of panel date, so watch this space. 

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Keemjay - hope all goes well today.

Jilldill - sorry to hear about the judge delaying things  

Cornwall was very wet and windy but we got out and about regardless and had a nice walk on the beach, wrapped up against the elements.

Had a nasty shock yesterday when I looked in Adoption UK magazine as the 2 little boys we are waiting to hear more information about, were in there!  Seems they have to make sure that no-one in their area wants them before trying further afield.  Still waiting to hear about 2 other little boys as well - making 4 in total.  We are only going to have one child, as none of the children are related.  Been waiting for a month for more information.  Despite sending out 35 flyers to various LAs, introducing our family, I have heard nothing further, other than we are on our consortium's live search list.

Bye for now


----------



## superal

Jennifer - I know you have been told this a hundred and one times before BUT hang in there and don't give up hope.  The thing about adoption is the not knowing, not knowing the age of the child, the sex of the child and when the child will arrive!!

All I can say is that it will be soooooo worth it when your little one arrives and this long wait that you've had will just disappear and be forgotten.

I hope something positive comes your way out of the possible 4 you are interested in.

Love
Andrea
xx 

PS sorry for no more personals, I should be typing up my next assignment, after getting an A in my first I would like to get an A in this one as well BUT It is so hard!!!


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks Andrea, good luck with this assignment - you are doing so well getting As.  Well done.


----------



## Viva

Hi Everyone, 
On my break at work but finding it hard to concentrate as I'm still on the post approval high from yesterday, just as well it's quiet!

Jen, hope you found Cornwall relaxing even if it was wet and windy, and that someone pulls their finger out and gives you some proper information soon, whilst I understand that in can be in the childrens best interset to consider more than one couple as a match, it seems crazy not to be actively pursuing  interested adopters, after all you could well be the perfect match for one of these little ones!

Andrea, all the best with your essay, I couldn't face studying at all at the moment and that's without any children, you and Karen amaze me!

Misty, I hope you've got your form F sorted to your satisfaction, we didn't make any changes on ours but our SW had been sending us bits to read along the way and also used some notes we'd made in ours.

MJ, I'm hoping this will be a short 'pregnancy' too! Great news about your panel date and the time frame we were about 10 months from contacting our LA which we thought was pretty good going, the rest of your HS will fly by and it really does make you feel so much more positive about others being mum's I have found. Hopefully it won't be long until you too are making the most of those family friendly hours!

Keemjay and Sanita, I have posted on your threads, but it is such fantastic news to hear about your matches, especially as I can remember you both being approved and know your journeys have not been entirely easy. 

Tracey and Jilldill hope you get your court dates soon.

OT, your turn soon! Panel will be over before you know it.

Barbarella, I'm glad to hear your first court hearing went well adn I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time marking Bea's adoption with those closest to you.

PBM, all the best with your prep course 2nd time around, and with trying to stay motivated working your notice, staying motivated can be tricky at time (as well I know!) are you moving on to a new job?

Jan, I didn't find my one to one with my SW too arduous, just talked about my family and experience of being parented.

Fiona, have you booked somewhere nice to go on hols, we are planning to book something for the beginning of August as I don't think there's a chance of a match before then, but DH needs to sorty out his passport! Hopefully you will ahve to cancel your holiday though!!!!

Kimmy, great to hear that you've been allocated a SW and that she sounds lovely. We had a part time SW and I don't think it slowed anything down at all, I think she just has less couples allocated to her, in fact if she had not told us I wouldn't have known she was part time we communicated a lot by email and we never seemed to be waiting long for a respone.

Hey ho hey ho, it's back to work I go.....

Love Viva
XXX


----------



## jaccuziman

Hello everybody

Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread.....

DH and I just had our first meeting with a SW.  I must say it all seems very daunting to us at this stage.  I feel very isolated because I don't know anyone who has gone through this, I don't know many people at all - this is another  problem.  I wonder what they must think of us because neither me nor my husband really has any friends, we are more family orientated.  We do have  quite a large family, I'm 1 of 7, my DH is 1 of 3, plus lots of nieces and nephews and great niece and nephew!

I wonder whether or not to proceed, we both really want children very much but I sometimes feel out of my depth.  I know that it will all be worth while at the end....

Can anyone tell me how they got through this?

Because neither of us have had much contact with children they have suggested that we contact a local nursery to volunteer to help out.  Has anyone else had to do the same?

Thanks for any input.....
Debs


----------



## naoise

Hi Jacuzziman

I think you have found the right board for info as everybody is very nice I am not on much at the minute as I have just three girls and they are taking up all my time as you can imagine! I know how easy it is to have doubts if you don't know anyone that has gone down this road as I was the same. But somehow I knew that this was the way to go. I think that we got through this all by being strong as a couple and talking to family and close friends about it. Noone in our family had any problems with having kids or any friends so we were really out on our own. This board really helped and reading a lot was good for me.

To everybody else Hello and I am always thinking about you all, but as you can imagine I have no time at the minute to do anything. All the best to you all.

Love K


----------



## superal

Hi Debs & welcome to this board, I think you'll find lots of support and advice on here and I wish you well with your journey.

If you look further down on the message boards you will find a similar thread about the kind of question your asking about, only this one is about helping at cubs/rainbow/brownies that kind of thing!

We thought we knew no one as well who had adopted when we first set out about it all but you will be surprised that once you start talking about it how many people you will find out, are adopted or have adopted or are going through the process.

Best wishes
Andrea
xx 

PS
NAOISE - great to hear from you as I'm sure you are rushed off your feet!


----------



## Mummyof2

Viva - thanks for your message.  Yes we had good time in Cornwall, despite the weather.  I had always wanted to go so made the most of my time there.  Lovely golden beaches and everyone seemed very friendly, plus there is lots to do there.  I know what you mean about someone pulling their finger out - as you say, we could be the perfect match for one of these children we are waiting to hear about.  Makes me  

Deb - welcome to you.  I didn't know any one who had adopted either but found one friend who had and another had been through the process but was not approved.  You do feel isolated when you find out you have to adopt to get your family completed.  That is why I think these message boards are so helpful.  Everyone is very supportive and will answer any questions for you and they know just how you feel because they have been there themselves.  I listed this site as part of my support network which is something you have to compile when you start your home study. Sorry to see on your information that you had a miscarriage.  I have had 3 and it breaks your heart.  

Keemjay and Sanita - well done to you both - wonderful news.

Jan - the one to one is straightforward enough.  Just talking about yourself and how you felt you were parented by your parents - their strengths and weaknesses etc.

Bye for now


----------



## jaccuziman

Naoise, Andrea, Jennifer

Thank you for your support.  I am feeling much more positive about the whole thing now, had time to talk to work friends and family really does help.

Both me and my DH have got to lose weight to get our BMI down to a more acceptable level.  We started back in January and are still on our healthy eating regime.

I know it's a long journey but it will all be worth the wait.

I feel much better when I'm taking positive steps towards something, for example preparing our house for children, even though it's over a year away.  Need to do something I suppose.  DH and I are going to try and get out more also as have been couch potatoes for far too long now!!! (hence the BMI - LOL!!!)

I wish everyone the best of luck with their journey.

Debs


----------



## Barbarella

Thanks so much everyone for the black out material websites/info... and for the court day wishes... 

KJ - many congrats on being officially matched... woooohoooo... the fun starts here..!!!

Lots of love,  C xx


----------



## Mummyof2

debs - I have a high bmi as well at 37 and am classed as obese.  I had to show my social worker that I was taking positive steps to reduce it (I lost nearly 2 stone - put 10lbs back on though over the year since we were approved).  It didn't affect us being passed at panel thankfully so don't worry too much about it as long as you are bringing it down.


----------



## askingangels

Just popped on to let you all know I am still here I havent been posting as we have no news. SW is coming tomorrow to do our safety check. I am going to ask when we will be going to panel.

There is so much good news on here at the moment. I am so happy for you all I have been reading posts with tears of happiness for you.

Better go and finish tidying up.   

Sx


----------



## momo

I haven't been posting for some time either as i haven't had any news, but i have been keeping up with everyone elses news and its all very positive!

Keemjay & Sanita- congratulations on your wonderful news- i am so happy for you both!

Jennifer F- Hope something comes out of your enquiries- hang on in there- this waiting game is truly awful isn't it?

Sorry- not much time for personals as v.busy at work - but just wanted to pop on and ay Hi to everyone.

We've finally met the Childrens s/w of the 2 littlies we were linked to- (we heard about them in February) after a long wait and then not knowing if we were in the final 3 couples the s/W wanted to see, but to cut a long story short- we met with them on Tuesday morning together with our s/w,  It seemed to go well- we were asked loads of questions by both the adoption support worker and then the children's s/w, then we got to ask our questions, then had a tour round our house and finally we were shown loads of pictures of the 2 of them- they are lovely!.
We find out on Monday if we have been selected to go to matching panel. If we have we also have to have a one-off meeting with the birth parents. anyway we are keeping everything crossed- and for the first time ever- i can't wait for monday to come round!

Love & best wishes,

Momoxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Momo - fingers crossed for you - it all sounds very positive so far


----------



## Misty C

Hey everyone

    Big  congratulations to *Keemjay * and *Viva * - such great news    

*Jennifer F* - hang on in there, you've worked really hard at getting your information out there I am sure you'll get some positive news soon.

*Jaccuziman/Debs* - we asked our SW about gaining some experience looking after young children and she said that it wouldn't be necessary as we have nieces and nephews that we had cared for when they were young. We also asked about attending parenting classes and it was thought that would only be necessary if we are matched with a child that would need more specialist care. To be honest I think it would be great fun to join in at a nursery; you'll get tons of experience.

*Naoise * - great to read your post - I bet you don't have a lot of time to yourself with the girls, are they getting on well with each other?

*Askingangels * - hope your safety check goes OK - we were given an information sheet to go through and implement any safety issues. I even contacted the fire brigade who will come and give tips on safety in the home. They still not been to visit though, all my friends are patiently waiting to 'pop' in when they do!

*Momo * - keeping everything crossed for you for Monday!

*Superal * - have you finished your assignment?

We have big news, an official Panel date  Monday 18th June 2007  time to be confirmed. I was so excited to have the date confirmed I forgot half the shopping (I was in ASDA when I got the call).

Hope everyone is keeping well, lots of love,
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## fiona1

Well it has only taken 4 months but finally i am back on broadband  you wouldn't believe the problems we've had.

Hope you are all ok, i will get back to personnels now i can get online more.

Just got back from 2 days in Croatia, we went to look at a holiday flat with my mum and dad and while admiring the view, i saw a man lying in is garden, on closer inspection he was infact dead!! The poor man was 80 and had been out doing his gardening and had a heart attack (we think) the estate agent had to go and get his wife and tell her, they had been married 58 years, what was really horrid, was when the paramedics left the scene they covered him in a sheet and left him. So his poor wife was left sitting on her garden wall with her neighbour and her husband was lying under a sheet just in front of her waiting for someone to come and take the body away  

Take Care All

Fiona


----------



## Misty C

Oh Fiona how awful for you and for the poor man's family.  
Thinking of you.
Misty C
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi All

Up at this hour as pooh bear and I have a cough and cold. He is now back asleep, although he is talking in his sleep. I can't get back off so up with my other babies my 2 kittens.

Well only 3 days till we go on our prep course. It will be nice to meet other adopters and see what SS have planed for us. Not sure when we will start HS as my SW from last time who is now head of dept, keeps telling me they are short staffed!!. 

Only 5 weeks and counting till I start my new job. I just hope pooh bear settles into nursery as he is going through a clingy phase at the moment, he seems more like this when he is unwell. It is nice to be so wanted but it breaks your heart when you have to leave them. He is meant to be staying with my parents tomorrow for 2 night? My mum usuallycomes hear and minds him 2 days per week, but he has stayed there once before. I just hope he will be OK this time.

Better try and get another hour or two sleep before pooh bear wakes up for good.

TTFN PBMxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24

hi hope yous don't mind i just popped onto your thread to tell yous a very happy story,one of my very best friends had 2 ivfs both failed she hated it and could do no more, so her and hubby decided to go down the adoption route, it was very slow as her DH works in child social work so needed an independent S/W. nearly 2 years all in. they eventually went to panel and were excepted for adoption of 2 kids below 5 at the beginning of Feb. Well this is the best bit, they have just been accepted to adopt wee twin girls aged 18 months, they have not seen them yet but have been assured they are both just adorable. they went to panel on wed and its for def. they start to see the babies on the 30th and hope that they will be moving in on the 6th June. i am just so happy for them, and am so excited to meet their little family. 
just wanted to tell all yous girls who are patiently waiting that it does happen, i have never seen the look of happiness in two people ever.
if yous like i will keep yous posted on how things go.
good luck to yous all
busterxxxxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Buster24 thanks for the lovely story
PBM,we could have had a chat if I had only known you were up at that time too!! Sunshine wakes at 5.30 to 6.30am every day!
Fiona, what a horrible thing to happen I am sorry
Naoise, it all sounds great with you I am so pleased
Jennifer, really hope you get a call soon
Magenta and Barbarella, how are you and your lovely DD's

Hello to everyone I have missed,
No panel news with us!
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay

hi all, so much news on her at the moment i can hardly keep up!
will have to be brief as am a bit busy with our last 2 days before intros start

viva - you come back down to earth yet?/

oh my word fiona how awful, what a shock for everyone, hope you still managed to have a nice weekend 

PBM - poor you with your coughs ans colds, get well soon 

momo - fingers crossed that you get the answer you want today 

have just posted on my other thread so wont repeat myself, but wed cant come soon enough for us both, we've been busy for a few days with dh's 40th party so this week has come round nice and quick! am knee deep in washing and littlies room is full of the pressies she/we got on thurs at our surprise baby 'shower' so got to find room for it all now  its really brought it home how important our friends and support network are..everyone's been so helpful and kind 
have go so behind on littlies diary so thats another thing I've got to catch up on today! i dont want to start intros without having got up to date!

love to all

kj x


----------



## bluebells

Morning KJ,

Just read your post and it made me go all tingley when you mentioned your surprise baby shower.  What a lovely idea. That's so sweet of your friends.

What a lovely story for a 'pick me up' on a Monday morning.

Enjoy yourself.

love from Bluebells xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Keemjay

I agree with Bluebells, you really have made my day.  Off to check out your other thread now.  Enjoy the rest of your busy day.

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## momo

Keemjay- the surprise shower sounds wonderful- hope the intro's go well!

Well- we've had bad news today- the childrens s/w has chosen a couple who have got experience of two children. I feel really upset as this has dragged on since february when we were first told about them- and we were given to believe that we were in with a really good chance as the childrens sw really like our form F.  We were going to be the first couple to be interviewed but they failed to show up on the day and we ended up being the last ones to be seen, and when they showed us lots of photo's of the 2 children we thought we were still in with a good chance- So after an an agonising few days of waiting to find out if we are selected to go to matching panel- we find out we are not. I know that 2 couples were bound to be very disappointed and i feel for the other couple as well- i just think it was a bit cruel to show us photo's of them when they probably already knew who they wanted.
I just hope that we don't have to go through this too many times as its as devastating as when i miscarried.

Rant over & sorry to be so negative.  I'm sure everything will work out for us eventually- Hopefully.

momox


----------



## keemjay

oh momo i'm so sorry, i cant say i understand completely because we never were up against other couples, but we did start thinking about 2 little girls a couple of months back, met the sw and were ready to think about getting more serious about them..its amazing how much mental work you do thinking around how 2 children will fit in to your life and what things will be like with them. when we found out we couldnt go on any further with them we were disappointed and felt exhausted by all the thought that we'd put in to them, all for nothing. but we just tried very hard to think that these 2 were just not meant to be for us and that our little one/s were yet to find us...and she did, very quickly!!
its hard, really hard but just try and believe your child/children are still waitiing somewhere in the wings for you

take care 

kj x


----------



## KarenM

Momo

Sending you hugs.  I can't begin to imagine what this was like.  We have been up against other couples, but only on paper.

It must be really hard for all those involved in the process.  I hope that you get some good news soon.  

Thinking of you
Karen x


----------



## Misty C

Momo

So sorry to hear your news, as Keemjay says, your little one(s) are waiting for you try to focus on that.

Lots of love and hugs. 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
So much news to catch up on, not much happening this end other than hs!

Momo, so sorry to hear your news, hope you get a match soon.

KJ, how exciting and what a lovely surprise shower.

Fiona, what a terrible find, poor man and his wife.

PBM, hope you are all feeling better.

Hi to everyone else.
Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Momo - so very sorry to hear your very disappointing news and I really hope you get a successful match soon.

KJ - it all sounds very exciting and what a lovely surprise shower.

Fiona - what a terrible find, I hope it wasn't you who found out he was dead!  Quick way to go though but a dreadful shock for his wife.

PBM - hope you are all feeling better.

Karen - hope all is well with you.  

No news here.


----------



## jan welshy

Momo, so sorry. You will soon be a mummy I am sure of it.

Thursday is one to one with sw so trying to keep calm and keep my mind off it.too much thinking makes my head hurt!


----------



## jilldill

Hi Momo,
I am so sorry what a huge disappointment for you and DH. Stick in there and I really hope you have some good news soon.
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

KJ- Happy Birthday  - hope you have a fab day- enjoy your first day of intros tomorrrow

Jan- good luck for your 1-2-1 session- not had mine yet 

Momo- so sorry you had to go through this hurt- 

sorry for lack of personals however need to leave in a mo for work

thinking of you all 

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## casey

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick one - its absolutely crazy here at the moment - we have been decorating bedrooms and sorting out junk and fixing the garden up so there's bags and paint and lkoads of junk everywhere - and yesterday our hot water tank burst in the loft and flooded the whole house so have fot plumbers and insurance and everything else to sort out - AND little' uns s/w is visitntg tomorrow for a 3long discussion about little un , form F and placement HELP !!   

momo - so sorry to hear that you have been so disappointed and hurt - please keep telling yourself that everything happens doe a reason and your new family is waiting to meet you very soon 

Fiona - what an awful shock, the poor woman

Misty - good luck for your panel in June - will be thinking of you 

PBM - hope Pooh bear is feeling better 

hi to veryone else - sorry for not posting more personals but the phone is ringing non-stop trying to sort everything out 
love caseyx


----------



## Lynnm

Good Morning

Do you mind if I join you all?  After years of treatment I have changed route and started the Adoption process.  We have done our prep classes and just started the Home Study.  We had our first visit on Thursday there and our Social Worker is coming back tomorrow for a 2nd visit.  Can anyone offer any advice or tips?

Regards
Lynn


----------



## jilldill

Hi Lynnm,
A big hello and welcome to this site, you will find everyone very friendly and helpful here. I think my only advice for home visits would be to be honest, they are not there to judge you they just want to get a clear picture of you and you lives.
Keep writing JD x


----------



## magenta

Hi Lynnm,

Nice to meet you.  Wishing you every sucess with this new journey to parenthood.  I notice you are in West Lothian - which makes you a fellow Scottish adopter.  Feel free to PM me if i can help at all with the scottish side of things.  i think there are another one or two on here too who will come and say hello.

Casey - thinking of you and sending up 'fix boiler and do up house quickly' prayers for you.  I am sure the sw visit will be fine - it is plumbers i don't trust!

Jilldill - nice to see you.  how are things with you?

Momo - so sorry to hear your news.  We had a few children who we weren't matched with (for many reasons) and it still saddens me to think of them..and I think that it shows how much we put into this whole process and how much we all care for these children - whether ours or not.  

better go - Bubbles has woken from her nap.

magenta x
(Edinburgh)


----------



## sanita

Hi all

Thought I'd take a few minutes out from our preparations for smiling boy and princess to catch up with you all.  Still no news on a date for intros starting, but I am enjoying 'nesting' in the meantime.

Firstly I wanted to say a great big   to KJ for tomorrow.  

Lynnm - Welcome.  Have a good read back through the posts on here and fire away with any questions you have.  I agree with Jilldill about being honest with your SW at all times.  Our SW has been fantastic and we feel realy lucky to have her as part of our adoption journey.

Casey - Sounds like you are having a crazy and hectic time of it.  Everything is happening so fast for you.

Momo - Sorry to hear of your dissapointment.  Let's hope that your child/ren are waiting just around the corner for you and you'll hear of them soon.

PBM - Coughs and colds, new job, prep groups and kittens.  Sounds like a busy household.  Hope you and pooh bear are on the mend.

Hello to everyone I have missed.  Back to nesting for me.

Sanita


----------



## LB

Hi Ladies

Momo - sorry to hear of your disapointment - hope you hear some good news soon.

Lynn - welcome to the thread - i am with the other ladies - just be yourself and i would say ask as many questions as you like - we did!

Jennifer - hope you hear something soon hun - XX

Well we have our independent review tomorrow at 0930 so no doubt bubs will pick this moment to act up   - he is settling in well and has had one major trantrum in the street 
i was mortified thinking the neighbours would be having a good laugh  - but then i thought oh what the heck they all do at some point   - dh thought it was hilarious when i told him. - It only lasted a minute or so but boy it felt like an hour 

had a lovely day out yesterday - weather was glorious here - took bubs out for the day and ended up paddling in a park he loved it - his face was beaming and so was dh's - good job i had the emergency supply of a full spare kit for him!!

take care ladies
LB
X


----------



## Hun

Wow!!
Just gatecrashing...
Just saw LB's post. LB we were together on the rainbowers thread for a while, I often think about the gang and where their journeys have taken them.... I am SO happy for you that your baby is with you at last.
Wishing you a very happy future xxx
Hun x


----------



## cindyp

Sorry no personals but thinking of you all.  Just did a long post and lost it all, having major problems with my PC.  Maybe off line for a while whilst I get it sorted out

We've got a family Christening on Sunday and hoping to head from there to the seaside for the week.  We have our next LAC review the week after.  We've received the Court papers to complete for Cuddles so hoping to get those posted off this week.  Have decided to definitely keep her even if she does still refuse to sleep on her own in the cot   

love
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all  

Just wanted to mark our anniversary today.....2 years ago our daughter came home

So many happy memories (and funny ones!) of that first day... and how much we've all come on since then!

Cannot believe how the time has flown by. Having said that, it does seem like she's always been here!

  

I love being a Mum! It's the bestest, most satisfying job in the whole world  - and probably the most tiring   !!!!

xx


----------



## fiona1

Ever,

Happy Birthday to your family. Time has flown, I remember when I was first "dipping my toe" on these adoption boards, you were just bringing your little one home. Have a great day.

SW coming out on the 5th with our form F completed. We also have our 2nd opinion visit tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## casey

Just a quick one 
just had visit from little 'uns s/w andlooks like we will be strating intros very very soon so that they can take place over a longer period of time - apparently he is VERY attached to current carers, which
is a good thing but he will also need lots of support during the move  

oh yes and the insurance won't pay for a new boiler, somethings wrong with te car and dh has been hit for a tax bill - looks like May has been a VERY expensive month!   still it comes in 3's so hopefully thats it for us   

hi to Lynn M 

Fiona - great that things are coming together - do you have a panel date? 

Ever - happy anniversary    

LB & cindy - you both sound so happy - tantrums, sleeplessness and all

bye for now caseyxxx


----------



## LB

hi ladies

aw Ever - great news on your anniversary of 2 baby filled years - keep up the "best job in the world"


Well we had the independent review and it went like a dream - bubs was as good as gold SW's couldn't resist him with his denim shorts t shirt and flower pot style hat on  - he looked so cute!!!!! not biased mind 

well Bubs is 2 tomorrow and i can't wait to see his face when he sees his prezzies  - we are having a small tea party with Bob the builder cake and family and a couple of friends but we are making it an open afternoon so he does not get too over whelmed at once.

Dh and i loved buying a card with Son on   - and we have bought him an old fashioned wooden tool kit as all we hear is hammer and saw  - we have also bought him a hobby horse cos he is always riding my half size vileda mop  - sure he thinks he's Harry Potter on his broomstick 

love to all
LB
X


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone,

OT – hope things are ticking along with home study.

Welshy – good luck with 121 tomorrow. 

Casey – what a time your having, insurances can be a bit of a minefield, hope it's all sorted our for you all soon.  It sounds like its all systems go with your little one, really excited for you and the family.  Keep us all updated!  

Lynnm – a big hello to you.  You will get loads of support on this thread, everyone is so welcoming.  We are just coming to the end of our home study and it's not been as intrusive as we first thought it would be, we both have enjoyed it and will miss our SW and her visits (not the cleaning though!).  

Sanita - loved to hear that you are ‘nesting’, enjoy as it won't be long before your wee ones are home enjoying your hard work. 

LB – poor you coping with bub’s tantrum and can only imagine how you felt, but then your paddling story just melted my heart as did buying your son a birthday card!  Great to hear the review went so well, I think bubs sounded mega cute and I don't think your biased!  Have a wonderful day tomorrow.

Cindy – aww wee cuddles, glad you've decided to keep her as I am sure there would be a huge rugby scrum of potential mum's trying to cut in!  Enjoy the christening.

Everhopeful – it's so good to hear of your sheer pleasure in being a mum, congratulations on your anniversary. 

Fiona – SW will be coming out to see us at the beginning on June with our Form F, do you have a set panel date in July?  Best of luck with your visit tomorrow. 

Hi to Jilldill, Magenta, Mez, Hun and anyone else I may have missed.

Love ‘n’ hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Misty,

Panel is 16th July, not too far away now.

Good luck with your form F. we have had to do loads more homework today, i thought it was all over!!!
Fiona


----------



## keemjay

dont want to type this, but only fair to update you in case you're wondering how we got on today. unfortunately the 'Agency Decision Maker' refused to uphold the panels decison last week and will not ratify the match, which means for now we can not go ahead. she feels this person who has littlies half sibling and wants littlie too (and seems to very persistent), has not been given a fair assessment and from a legal point of view can make things very difficult. its a very unusual position and SS are scrambling around trying to work out what they can do.thay are behind us 100% and littlies sw rang us to reassure us they will absolutely everything they can as we ARE the right match for littlie..however it could be that their hands are tied and theres no way forward for us..
to say we are devastated is an understatment, we are SO far in with this little girl as are all our family and friends..i tried to explain to our sw (back off her honeymoon today, poor girl) what our house looks like..cards, pressies, all just waiting for that little person to arrive.i cant even look in her room, i've shut the door, cancelled the pushchair, i cant bear it..how things can change in 12 hours. we hope that in the next 48 hours we will get some feeling of whats going to happen..if this person has to be assessed it could take months and we  dont think we can hang on with that uncertainty, it would be too much.
i want to wake up from this nightmare  please pray all you can that this turns out right. we went through too much last year getting approved, it doesnt seem fair that we are being put through this again

kj x


----------



## jan welshy

Keemjay, Take strength from all of us thinking about you. You will get through this. All the very very best.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

KJ- have sent you a pm- we are all here to support you

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Ange K

Keemjay, I'm so so sorry you are having to go through this. Everyone on here will be hoping and praying that it gets sorted out soon and that you can bring Littlie home.

Keep strong.

Lots of Love
Ange xx


----------



## Anabelle

Keemjay

hoping and praying that this is all sorted soon and Littlie will be coming home to you.

You are very much in our thoughts and prayers

A
x


----------



## Charliegirl

Keemjay,

I don't post often but have been following your journey with such excitement. I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you-I really am devastated for you and can't imagine how you must feel now. Just try to take strength from the fact that sw and fc's are totally behind you. 

Hoping and praying it gets sorted very quickly for you all.

Best wishes,

Charlie. x


----------



## bluebells

Keemjay,

Just wanted to send you a big (((hug))). Thinking of you and I hope everything works out ok for you.

Bluebells xx


----------



## jilldill

Keemjay,
I can't tell you how sorry I am to read your post. I can't believe you are being out through such an upsetting time, please know we are all rooting for you. Look after each other and I hope against all hope you get some good news over the next couple of days.
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay

thanks all i knew i could count on you to send up    for us


----------



## fiona1

Keemjay,

I am so sorry this has happened, hopfully the next 48 hours will bring the news you want. i have everything crossed for you.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## sanita

Good heavens KJ.  I can't believe what I am reading.  What this adoption process puts us through is diabolical and you have already had more than your fair share.  I am so angry on your behalf.  As MJ has already said we are all here to support you 100%.  I will keep checking in regularly to these boards so if there is anything we can do to help just shout out.  I hope and pray that it doesn't take long for them to sort this mess out.

Love Sanita


----------



## magenta

Just wanted to add my love and support to you keemjay.

magenta xx


----------



## LB

Hi KJ

I am hoping and praying that you get some good news real soon - this must be resolved quickly for everyones sake - take care hun   

LB
X


----------



## superal

KJ - I am so angry and sad to have read your message and can only offer my support like the others and send my prayers and   your way.

Have sent you a PM.

Love Andrea
xx


----------



## Misty C

Oh my god, Keemjay I just don't believe what I have just read and am so sorry that I didn't see you post before now.  I will pray as hard as I can that everything turns around for you.  Take care.

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Viva

Hi KJ, 
I just cannot believe that I am reading this! I cannot see how this can possibly be in the little ones best interest when her FM has been preparing her for the move, I wish that there was something we could do for you and your DH to take away some of the pain and frustration you must be feeling, all I can say is that you are in my thoughts and prayers and hopefully someone will see sense soon. Just wondering if you are a member of adoption UK and whether it's worth giving thier helpline a call for some support.

Love Viva
XXX


----------



## everhopeful

KJ

So sorry to read your post.

Sending lots of love and support   
Hoping beyond anything, that things turn around again for you


----------



## alex28

KJ - i am speechless - have sent you a pm but hoping and praying that things turn around for you in the next few days. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

KJ,

so sorry to hear your news. I guess we always think that after panel we're home and dry.....keeping my fingers crossed that the agency maker has their mind changed by the social workers.

Having a roungh day here too. My BF went in to labor with her ICSI baby last night. He was born this morning but it took them 6 minutes to get his heart beating. He's in ICU now on a ventilator and they are waiitng for a brain scan to see how much damage was done......just waiting for a text from her. Life can be so cruel sometimes!  

xxruth


----------



## alex28

Ruth - sending some love and prayers to your BF. xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Ruth- your friend and her family ar ein my thoughts- the world is a very cruel place at times- 

KJ-  been thinking of you and DH all day- we are all here for you both anytime

hi to everyone else- sorry for lack of personals however thinking of you all

just got in from work! so quietly come on to check how you are all doing then got to pick my FIL up from work as i am car sharing at the mo with him(his car as mine is sick!)

hugs

xxx


----------



## momo

Keemjay- I'm so sorry to hear of your awful news- i know how devastated you must be feeling. Hope the decision maker see's sense and changes her mind.
Thinking of you and praying that it turns around for you.

Ruth- Hope your BF's liitle son has not suffered much damage from the traumatic ordeal.

Thanks to everyone for all your words of support, we are trying to arrange some nice things to take our minds off what happened- like booking a holiday to St-lucia in july for my birthday and we are off to seville for the weekend. It doesn't take away the hurt & disappointment but we need something to focus on. My MIL has taken it really badly- she can't eat/sleep and is off work with stress. She- like us- really thought we would get the 2 children- however we did try & keep in our minds that there were other couples involved. I am still annoyed that we were shown lots of photo's though- i think that was so wrong.

Momxx


----------



## Laine

KJ,

Sending positive thoughts to you   

Sorry to hear your news.

Laine


----------



## everhopeful

Ruth

Sorry to hear of your friend's news, you are so right, the world can be so cruel.

Sending our thoughts and prayers for her baby  

xx


----------



## TraceyH

KJ - Sending you lots of hugs. Try and keep strong.

Ruth - hope your friends baby is doing well.

Not much news at this end except that our court papers should be ready to be sent off just after the Bank Holiday so hopefully the courts will be able to fit us in soon.  I have been hobbling around on cruthces for a week after a knee op and cannot drive for 2 weeks.  That is the frustrating part but friends and family have helped us out so that I am not confined to the house with a 2 year old!  My physio has asked me to rest a bit more but that is difficult as well as 2 year olds are so full on.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Barbarella

Keemjay - I am devastated to read your news... I am so so sorry.  I cannot believe what I'm reading either.  I am praying for a positive outcome... how dare they put you through this awful time.

Ruth - so sorry to hear about your BF as well... life is so cruel.

Will be checking for your updates and will be praying they are happy ones.

Take care...

Cxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

KJ, just wanted to ad my thought and prayer to you, and i hope that you get the news you want asap. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}

Ruth sorry to read about you BF baby

Cindy, enjoy your week away. Chat soon. Good news about sending off the papers for cuddles.

Ever, 2 year! it has flown hasn't it. It is 2 years for us in 2 weeks or so. Planning our family day out.

Well we went on our prep day for 2nd timer yesterday. It was OK, nice to meet other couples in the same boat. Phoned SS today to let them know we had been as it was out of area. Spoke to our SW from last time who had become head of the dept only to be told he is leaving soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to say I am upset is an understatement. He also said they are still under staffed so goodness know when we will be allocated a SW to start our home study. I feel really down and it is only day 1. So I said good luck to him and that I would phone back in 2 weeks if I had not heard from the new head of dept by then. He know me well and know i do not like to let the grass grow under my feet so he said he would let this new counter part know. Fingers crossed that we get a SW soon.

Thanks for all you messages about pooh bear, he is on the mend now but still in a cling phase so left me in tears this am when taking him to playgroup as he didnot want me to leave him, but I had to as next week he start nursery and will have to go when I am at work, but it still broke my heart.

TTFN  PBMxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Just a quick note to KJ, am so sorry to read your news hun and I really hope they get things sorted quickly for you.  I can't begin to imagine how devastated you are both feeling right now, I hope and pray the decision maker comes to their senses and approves your match.
Love
OT x


----------



## casey

KJ - what an awful thing to happen - I hace never heard of this happening before, It a good thing that the SSD are supporting you but you need some answers PDQ, - is this woman being assessed by an independent s/w, what are the timescales ?  sorry to bombard you with questions but its all sounds so horrendous and I agree how dare they put you thru this ordeal - not to mention the child too, !!  i really hope you things work out for you very soon    

Ruth - Thinking of your BF - my dd was seriously ill at 3 weeks and its an awful thing to go thru with your child, but I truly believ that mircales do happen because I have one right here - sending a prayer to you all and the little one 

  got to go now as getting ready for work - our s/w wants me to ring her today -everytime i have a message or meeting, I have to keep telling myself it will be good news and not presume that something will go wrong- does IF make you more pessimistic or wary do you think ? 
bye for now caseyxxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

thanks for all your prayers and good wishes. still no real news. he hasn't tried to breathe for himself yet so its not looking good. will know more later today.

xxruthie


----------



## keemjay

ruthie, just logged on to see if there was any news, so hoping that everythign turns out ok    life is so cruel

thanks for all your lovely kind words everyone, we are in a complete mess, dont know where to turn. i feel exhausted from it all and we just keep looking at eachother and crying. we hope the sw's will give us some answers today, if not the bank hol weekend will be excruciating. life seems to have come to a standstill, nothing we try and do around the house seems to have any point to it. casey in answer to your q's - the woman involved has not been assessed because from what they know of her she was not thought to be a suitable option..the sw's have their reasons which we some of but clearly not all. because she is kicking up a stink and threatening legal action i think the decision maker is suggesting she have a proper assessment by SS.. its all a right mess and the legal team are trying to tease it out. as for timescales..how long is a piece of string  but if its going to drag on dh and i seriously have to think about whether we can sit in limbo if theres no guarantees at the end. we are putting pressure on cos obviously we have to make decsions re work..dh has taken 5 weeks off so theres no point in him wasting leave..i had kissed goodbye to my jobs, i can prob pick one up again as its agnecy work but its not a thought i relish having said my farewells for ever  i'm in a living nightmare..i want someone to put me to sleep till this is all over, i cannot bear the uncertainty of it all and above all i am so ANGRY after all they put us through last year aswell, I'm fed up of them cutting their teeth on new territory with us.I'm not sure i will ever be able to trust SS again 
sorry this is so self-pitying, i cant seem to snap into my positive head just now

love to all
kj x


----------



## momo

Keemjay- what an absolutely dreadful situation you are in- you have been treated
appalingly and you have every right to be angry. I really hope you get some positive news today so that you are not left hanging on over the weekend. Hang on in there- Hoping & Praying that you get a good ending to this sorry saga.

Take care

Momox


----------



## jilldill

KJ,
You have every right to be so angry and upset this is your life and that of your perspective DD they are messing with. It is so appaling that they have let it go this far without this situation being resolved. What also makes me angry is that if fingers crossed everything turns out as it should, you have been robbed of this time which should be so happy. I really can't tell you how upset I am for you and DH it's just dreadful.
Much love JD x


----------



## alex28

KJ - are you registed with Adoption UK?? If so they have a helpline for members and you may be able to get some advice from them.

Im so sorry forthe pain you are going thru and Im sure we all wish we could take it away it away from you, esp as you had such a shi**y time last year with everything as well.

Nothing I can say will make things change but im just hoping and praying that SS make the right decision and for everyones sake make it soon.  Its just not fair on you, DH and littlie. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

KJ, i'm absolutely gutted for you hun and i'm disgusted this has happened to you all. i hope ss have got back to you today with some positive news   

Ruthie i'm so sorry about your friends little one, praying that everything turns out ok  

sorry no more personals but i have a little monster who is refusing to sleep and i'm half way through cooking tea, in fact what am i doing sat here ? 

pam xx


----------



## keemjay

well we have had a phone call and its what we were expecting.. SS have got to go and assess this woamn and we have to either wait to see how that goes and what happens after that or decide to drop out now and save ourslves further heartache because they cannot guarantee this woman will not try something else, she clearly knows the legal system and her rights very well. it would be worse to have hope and then have it dashed again 
in total and utter despair, simply cannot believe they have done this to us, have been very angry on the phone with them, actually did get a verbal apology after i complained that no one senior had had the guts to even say sorry. they keep saying they understand how difficult it is blah blah, they cant possibly understand..how could they know what its like to have my mum sobbing down the phone saying, shall i finish knitting this little cardigan?
never in my wildest dreams did i imagine this, it makes IUI look like a walk in the park 
alex, yes we are members of AUK and i did talk to them earlier but they need written stuff beofre their legal team can look at our case, i've asked SS to put in writing exactly the reasons for the ratification being turned down so hopefully that will arrive next week sometime and then we can see what, if anything we can do
littlies sw's just been on the phone, from her home bless her, none of them seem to mind me howling down the phone,  but no matter how nice and apologetic they all are it doesnt change anything at the end of the day

kj x


----------



## Misty C

*Hi Keemjay * - just catching up with news and can't believe what you are going through. We were discussing legal issues and matching with our SW on Monday - she said that their legal teams have to have a watertight case to go to court with absolutely EVERY procedure and step ticked off. They couldn't afford for these not be followed or a case would completely crumble in court so they have follow procedure no matter how long it takes. I can't believe it's got to this stage for you. I'm so, so sorry, I wish I could take away this pain for you and I feel bad that I can't do anything to help you. Will IM my tel no if you want to talk. xx

*Hi Ruth * - sending your best friends wee baby lots of love and also to his family. xx

Thinking of you all.

Love 'n' hugs 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## jilldill

Oh KJ,
I am so so sorry, I can only imagine how shattered you both must be. I think what your going through has upset us all on here so God only knows how you are feeling! I so wish we could do something to help all I can say is we are all here and please take what little comfort you can from all your support here. I am away for a week but will be thinking of you and my computer will be straight on when I get home hoping to see some good news from you.
Take care Love JD x


----------



## casey

Keemjay - keep trying to type the right words but i know that right now no words will be able to make you feel any better about this horrible situation. The SSD will be consulting their legal team too, and in any assessment there have to be timescales. I should think given the distance involved and the complicated situation then that your LA will have this woman assessed by an independent s/w. I hope you get some answers soon, thinking of you, dh (and your mum too) and if i can be any help or support please PM me anytime 
love caseyxx


----------



## casey

just a quick update - we have aplanning meeting on Tuesday to plan intros and then I get to meet little'un afterwards- so very excited as you can imagine 
love caseyx


----------



## Misty C

Casey - so pleased things are moving along nicely for you.
Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

KJ
Absolutely devastated for you, I really can't believe it got all this way and then this happens, surely they 'knew' about this woman before now and should have had it all sorted.  I really do feel for you and your family, your Mum must be feeling terrible for you and herself after such an exciting time.  I hope they get you the info you need quickly and AUK can help, this all seems so unfair and cruel.

Casey, hope all goes well, how exciting for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## sanita

KJ - Words fail me.  I am sitting here shaking my head in utter disbelief.  I am so, so sorry that you are having to go through this and I wish I could think of something to say to help in some small way.  Sorry, but I can't think of any suitable words.  Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and your family.

Sanita


----------



## Mummyof2

Kj - very very sorry to learn of your major disappointment and upset.  Huge hugs to you both.

Ruthie - what a dreadful situation for your friend and her child.  Hope all goes well.  My son got severe jaundice and was back in hospital a week after he was born with talk of a blood transfusion and brain damage but luckily he was fine in the end.  Hope your bf's child has the same outcome.

Casey - good news for a change.  Wonderful news.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

on behalf on my friend, thanks for all the good wishes. Unfortunately there was too much damage and he passed away this morning. all very sad, but i'm sure baby Ciaran is in a better place now, 

xxruth.


----------



## fiona1

Ruth,

I am so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and your friend.

Fiona


----------



## superal

Ruth - so sorry to read the news about your friends baby, my thought and prayers are with you & your friend.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Dame Edna

KJ - I am a new poster here and having just read your news I had to offer you my sympathy as I have been following your story.  It really is a heartbreaking situation, and so terribly disappointing.  I'm so very sorry for you and your family.  I just don't know what else to say .... it's awful.  I promise I will pray for you.

xxx


----------



## Misty C

Ruth

I am so sorry to hear this sad news, will pray for Ciaran and his family and of course extended family and friends.  

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Ruth- words fail me- i am so sorry for your friends loss- R.I.P Ciaran  

KJ- Thinking of you and DH 

hi to everyone else

having a bit of an off weekend hence not posted for a bit! 

hugs all round

Mez
xx


----------



## casey

Ruth - so sorry for your friend's loss. Sending you my thoughts and prayers 
caseyxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Rest in peace baby ciaranxxx

PBMxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Ruth - I am so shocked and saddened by your news.  How absolutely dreadful - words fail me.  Was it neglect on the part of the hospital?  This is really terrible news.  So very sorry.


----------



## everhopeful

Ruth

So sorry. Thinking of you and your friend's family at this sad time.

xx Ever xx


----------



## alex28

Ruth - so sorry for your friends loss. xxxx

KJ - sending you some hugs as Im sure you need some. xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Ruth
I am so sorry to read about your friend's son, how terrible for all involved.
Love
OT x


----------



## KarenM

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on for a few days as things are so hectic with finishing my current job on Friday and starting my new one on Monday.  Can't believe what I have come back to read, really shocking and saddening

KJ - sending you huge hugs, I can't believe what they put us through sometimes.  They lead you to believe that the decision maker stage is just a formality and that once through panel that's it.  After all the worries you had with approval panel too, I am simply stunned.  I hope that those concerned do everything they can to get this done as quickly as possible so that you and dh can get life back to some semblence.

Ruth - sorry sorry to hear of your friends loss  Ciaran 

Sanita - enjoy the nesting, that is the fun part and savour those current quiet moments as peace will not be the norm soon!

LB - glad your little man is settling in, sounds so cute in his denim shorts!  Happy Birthday to him too.

Cindy - Good luck on the sleeping thing, I am sure she will eventually find her way to her own bed.  Enjoy the seaside if you get there, although judging by the weather not a good idea!

Ever - Happy Anniversary to you dh and your little one.  Amazing how time flies

Casey - good luck for your intros.  I hope they will work out a programme for you that helps with the strong current attachment

Tracey - on crutches with a two year old, I can't think of anything worse.  Glad to hear your support network has come in useful

Not much news here.  Girls are doing great and amazingly given they couldn't really go out in the garden at the weekend we managed to find so many things to do (helps having a rainy day cupboard with allsorts in).  My eldest even did the cleaning with her Dad!!

Like I say things are a bit hectic this week.

Keeping everything crossed for those of you waiting for news.

Love
Karen x


----------



## keemjay

Hi guys

once again thank you for all your kind words  

ruth - so sorry to hear about little Ciaran, life is so cruel sometimes. sending all involved big love and big hugs 

Karen - what you wrote triggered a question that i've been musing over about panel and ratification by the Decision Maker. those that have already been placed i wonder if you could respond to these questions - in your opinions, how important was the ratifiction made out to be by your sw's? were intros started before ratifiction came through..at panel did your child foster carer attend and were you allowed to talk to them at that time? and were you allowed to have contact with the foster carer between panel and intros starting? I'm just trying to build a picture of normal agency practises 

we've written a letter to SS and hand delivered it today - we have requested a meeting as soon as possible, preferably tomorrow as dh is returning to work on thurs. Unfortunatley it being 1/2 term the line managers i usually deal with are on hols so i'm dealing with someone different.. they have responded this eve by email and dont seem to be in a hurry, tho it looks like we will get a meeting by the end of the week. i have asked for all manner of things to be investigated so they say they are trying to get as many answers as poss before the meeting. they have an awful lot of things to do - we are leaving no stone unturned in our quest to find out how this hideous set of events has been able to come about.
we feel we have little choice but to fight for littlie at present - there is still hope (according to our sw) and where there is hope we feel we have to grab it. God only knows how this is going to end but for the moment we are sticking with it. I'm feeling quite detached from it all at the moment..i simply have no idea where the last week has gone, its bizarre how much has changed from this time a week ago. Today we had the unpleasant task of returning what we could of our purchases to mothercare..i'll be quite happy to buy them all over again in better circumstances but for now i cannot bear to have them in the house...
i have to make a decision about work too, tho the rota for june will already be done, but I'm concered that if i have a gap in working it will affect adoption leave/pay if i eventually need it in say 6 weeks time? anyone know anything about that 

love to all

kj x


----------



## sanita

KJ - Because of the problems dh and I had at approval panel, nothing was being taken for granted about our matching panel.  No meetings with FCs beforehand etc.  Our letter came through from the decision maker about 10 days after matching panel and only then were we contacted by our SW to start making arrangements for things like meeting FC, meeting school teachers, medical adviser and setting a date for intros planning meeting.  Perhaps if DH and I had pushed for it then they would have agreed to a meeting with FC etc before matching panel, but we realised why they were keeping things low key so we decided to go along with them.  It meant that we went to matching panel without having a full picture of the children, but to be honest, we were already committed to them and nothing anyone would have said would have changed our minds anyway.

I do get the picture that the more common scenario is the one you had, where everything is done beforehand so that once matching panel is out of the way, people can go more or less immediately into intros.

I have read something somewhere about adoption leave and pay and what happens if a placement doesn't happen or if it disrupts.  I'll dash off and have a look for it and come back to you.

Love Sanita


----------



## sanita

KJ - Found it on the HMRC website.

"The child isn't placed after all 
SAP 
If you have already started to pay your employee but the child is not placed with them after all, the SAP pay period and leave will end eight weeks after the end of the week in which your employee is told that the child will not be placed. It is your employee's responsibility to tell you that the child will not be placed. 

If your employee didn't want to start being paid before the child was placed then do not start to pay them. Do not start paying on the assumption that the child was placed on the expected date. It is your employee's responsibility to tell you when the child is placed. "

There is also a paragraph that says that if someone has a break in employment because they are on adoption leave and then require a further period of adoption leave, then the break they took should be considered as continous employment for the purposes of calculating if they are entitled to adoption leave and pay.

I am rubbish at posting links to websites, but have a look on the HMRC site, under guidance for employers, under adoption and maternity leave and there is a booklet that deals with special cases. 

Hope that helps.  Must go and get ready for work now.

Sanita


----------



## Lynnm

Good Afternoon

Ruth - so sorry for your friends loss x

quick question - both my DH and I have to go for our medicals in 2 weeks time.  Can anyone advise what this shall consist of?  I didnt actually read what was involved - my DH filled in most of the forms and would pass me things to sign.  He cant actually remember everything stated.

Lynn x


----------



## fiona1

Lynn,

I had my medical yesterday, it involves a urine test, they check your reflex, blood pressure, pulse, listen to your chest, ask about family medical history, any pregnancies, why is your family limited e.g, contraception, fertility problems, choice etc. Any surgery.

I was in and out in 30 minutes, it was straight forward.

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## Lynnm

Hi Fiona

Thank you for you quick response.  It sounds quite simple enough.  Do they do your weight, height etc?  Also, did they say why do they have to do a urine test?

How is your homestudy going?  Have you encountered any 'issues' to date? and if so how were they resolved?  We have only had a couple of visits so far and I think everything is going fine, but I am a born worrier.

Lynn


----------



## Misty C

Hi Lynn

Our medicals were similar to Fiona's (I think they are all pretty much standard now) and they did check our height and weight to calculate BMI.  My doctor was lovely and mentioned that due to fertility treatments I had gained weight over the past 18 months or so.  She also gave me a breast exam that I hadn't been prepared for, so depending on how you feel you may wish to book with a female doctor.  Our urine was tested using the 'dip' stick that you may have seen your doctor use at times - I think it looks at any abnormal products in the urine such as sugar, protein, or blood.  It was over pretty quickly and our doctor said I could read the form and even let me post it.

Good luck
Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## fiona1

As Misty said they check for protine, sugar and blood, i was also weighed and my height taken.

All my home vists are done now, our SW is coming out next week to go through our form f with us.

Good luck

Fiona


----------



## Laine

Ruth,

Really sorry to read your news x

Laine


----------



## keemjay

Sanita, thanks so much for posting that info - i've done a bit more reading today and am getting a fuller picture but got to actually talk to someone cos i dont fit into any particular category having 2 jobs, one of them with a variable salary 

no word from SS today  just a nice email from our sw offering her support...nice of her but dont want it at the moment, am too angry with all of them

lynnm our medicals were very thorough, down to testing reflexes and breast exam. for me, testicle check for dh - he wasnt expecting that  lots of questions about medical history, family history of disease. we were in there about 1/2 hr each...

kj x


----------



## Barbarella

KJ just wanted to answer your questions.  Our SW did say to us that ratification had to be agreed before we met our LO.  She always said to us, before panel and any important meetings about DD, that she could see no reason why things wouldn't go ahead, but that they could never guarantee anything.  She told us it was easy to get carried away but urged us not to. 

We met FC and DD's medical adviser a couple of weeks before panel, but we were not allowed to meet DD until we had that ratification in. It came in the Friday before we met her on the Monday.

I am totally shocked and devastated for you... I know exactly how I would have felt, even before we'd met DD, so my heart goes out to you. I just want to wish you all the luck in the world and hope they make the right decision in the end - and that right decision is to place this little girl with you.

Ruth - I am so sorry for your friend's loss.... 

Love to all...

C xx


----------



## fiona1

Hi,

Just to let you know our SW e-mailed out Form F out to us today, she is coming out next week to discuss any changes we want making, but all looks fine to us.

Hopfully that's it now, just 6 weeks until panel, we have unoffically been told there are 3 or 4 pregnant ladies due between Aug and Autumn, but we don't know if any of those babies will come down the concurrency route, fingers crossed.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## cindyp

Just a quickie, posting from work as still having PC problems.

KJ, so sorry to read what you are going through.  We had ratification before the intros.  I can't imagine how disappointed/frustrated/angry you must both be feeling.  Hope the situation is resolved quickly.

Ruth, sorry to hear about your friend.  I also have a good friend who's baby died soon after birth so I have some idea of the feelings of sadness/helplessness you must be experiencing.  My thoughts are with you all.

We have our next LAC review on Monday and our Court forms are completed ready to be sent in.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## cindyp

PS, if anybody is confused cos I said I was going to the seaside this week, cancelled our hols because of the cr*p weather.  Fortunately we were going to stay in a family van so easy to cancel.  Hope the rain isn't making life too difficult for you Mums with kids to entertain.

Cindy


----------



## superal

Just popping on to see if there was more news......maybe for Fiona if we all keep our fingers crossed and hope one of these potential babies goes the concurrency way.

Very quiet. Nothing to report, busy doing my second assignment and waiting to see big brother at 10.30pm when they put a male into the house.

I'm getting old and sad, sat in on a Friday night watching BB!

Oh well, hope someone has some good news some time soon.

KJ - hoping things turn out OK for you & your DH, have been thinking about you & hope you find out sooner rather than later, just hang in a Little longer.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi ladies
Have been reading but not posting much lately, am feeling quite negative at the moment and I don't know why.  Maybe its because we are getting towards the end of HS and the same old self-preservation has kicked in that used to during the 2nd week of the 2ww?  I try to rationalise that we have so much to give a child or 2 and if some of the peopleI've met can get approved and matched then we shouldn't have any problems but its hard.

We have the added problem that 1 of our referees is ill and has been in and out of hospital for the last couple of weeks just at the time of our SW wanting to interview them all.  Am trying to rack my brain to think of someone else just in case but can't come up with anyone that I am 100% happy with.  They still don't know what is wrong with her so there isn't any idea yet when she may be fit enough to talk to the SW.  So I have the worry of her being ill and the worry of maybe having to find someone else.


Fiona, fingers crossed for you.

KJ, hope things get sorted quickly in your favour.  I really am so shocked they let it get this far, surely they should have been doing more to sort this problem months ago.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

OT its natural to get collywobbles now and again, i think everyone does, and the thought of panel is daunting, but remember your sw will not take you to panel if they dont think you are suitable. sorry to hear about your referee..can they not just visit one of the others instead - only 3 of our referees were interviewed personally...

we had a meeting with SS yesterday, was nice to finally get listened to, and get some questions answered. this month is going to go slowly but for now we are hanging on in there...

kj x


----------



## TraceyH

OT - keep your chin up.  This is a very frustrating journey but worth it in the end.

Keemjay - Glad you managed to have a meeting with SS  and feel you have been listned to, although somebody should be held personally responsible for putting you throgh all this. Hang in there.  

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
KJ & Tracey, thanks for the support.  Our ref has said she will call our SW tomorrow to see if she can see her end of this week so at least that sounds hopeful.  We only had to give 3 referees and have used the people who know us best with children, this ref has been through ivf and fostering so is a good one.

Do all SWs warn you about the fact matching could take years and that some people give up before getting matched?  I didn't want to say anything about it the other day because I didn't want to upset anyone.  When I asked her if there were any reasons she knew of that may delay us she said about the amount of savings we've got and that I will need to go part time at work, or earn some money somehow, after 12 months.  We have said though that going back part time and using family for child care would be an ideal situation for us but if the children needed me at home for longer we are flexible and will find ways of allowing this to happen.  Savings is no longer an issue as luckily we have just inherited £5k to add to our savings.  Our SW said she always tells couples this at the initial visit but we never had her, in fact we had a post adoption support worker who said they would help financially to enable me to stay off work as long as needed.

Sorry its a 'me, me, me' post, don't do them often but really need to get it off my chest.

KJ have pm'd you.

Love to all.
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Just got back from a week away hope you are all doing ok.
KJ, I have pm'd you
Ruth, what terrible news I am so sorry for your friends loss
Carole, I have said congratulations already, 
but quite frankly it can't be said to many times Fantastic!!!

Big hello to everyone else love JD x
Still no court news for us!


----------



## KarenM

OT

I can't believe what the SW said about savings.  We had savings at the time but the savings were to cover my leave (planned 5 months off, and I am the major wage earner) and a small contingency but little else.  This never went against us and I made my work plans clear to them from the start.  

In the end our little ones needed me home for longer, so SS paid for me to have another 12 weeks off work and made my wages up to 90% of what I would usually earn.

Hope this doesn't go against you.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

Just popped on to say I havent disappeared I have been lurking in the background.

KJ - I cant believe what you are being put through. I read your posts in tears how can they do this. It really frightened me that that can happen. Hope you get your little one home soon.

Well our HS is over and SW is busy writing up our Form F. Our refs have been contacted and SW is coming back at the end of the month to bring Form F and leave it with us. She said she will pick it back up a couple of days later then we go to pane. (We still havent been given a date though). Panel meets twice a month so shouldnt be a long wait hopefully.; This month seems to be dragging though.

I am trying to keep myself busy. I am doing the race for life and it is on Fathers day so trying to get training in. Just booked a driving lesson for tonight and booked my theory for the end of the month. I wish I had done this when I was 17. DH drives and is not looking forward to sharing the car.   

Better get back to work

Love and kisses to you all  and hope for lots of good news soon

  

Sx


----------



## fiona1

Sw just left Form F signed off. So now we just have to wait until the 16th July for panel.

Hope you are all well, we bought 2 new kittens at the weekend they are only 8 weeks and tiny. They have flu and are full of fleas, the guy who we got them off said he couldn't aford to get the mum done so al his cats would keep having kittens   i said you can get them done for free. he also said his cats had never had any injections   we took the kittens to the vets and they have been de fleaed and had antibiotics so will hopfully be better soon.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## Old Timer

Hi ladies
Day off at short notice for our conservatory roof to be fixed while the weather is good.  Busy day planned though, cleaning carpets, housework and any other adoption stuff I can fit in.

We have 1 hs visit left now to fill in the matching forms and are pushing our SW for panel in August though even that seems a long way off.  She hasn't started our Form F yet...It will be nice not to have the weekly visits but I'm sure it will feel strange at the same time.

Fiona, not too long for panel now.  The kittens sound lovely, more so without the fleas!  We have 2 cats and they bring endless hours of entertainment when they aren't sleeping.

Askingangels, hope you get a panel date through soon.

Karen, thanks for your support, this week everything was back to the positive 'when the children....'etc 

Cindy, hope you don't have to wait too long for a court date.

KJ, hope you are getting some good support and things don't take too long to get resolved.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

OT, it will seem  strange once the hs visits stop..we kinda missed ours! August will be here before you know it though  make the most of some free time..where you're not doing any sort of waiting...

asking angels, sorry if our experience has frightened you..its apparently a very rare set of circumstances  ..and i'm sure other LA's arent so incompetent  It does pay to always ask questions tho and never take for granted what you are being told. Its also worth keeping in mind that although ratification is somwhat 'played down' by everyone, its there for a purpose (an independant decision) and it should be stressed to couples that there are occasions when decisions can be overturned, and what the consequences might be for them.

we had an apology letter yesterday - doesnt help anything in the whole scheme of things but it mattered to us to get it. no news otherwise
thanks to everyone for their lovely pms 

kj x


----------



## jaccuziman

Hello everyone

Ruth, sorry to hear about your BF, I cannot begin to understand what they must be going through.....it brings me to tears.

My DH and I only started the adoption process a short while ago, does anyone have any tips on how to stay positive?

My DH is so pessimistic that it hurts sometimes.  I was optimistic about the whole process but now I'm not.... My DH is trying to protect me and my feelings by not talking about it but he is so convinced that we will get turned down because he is overweight and suffered a head injury 17 years ago.  We had 4 ivf attempts and I had to stop because I couldn't take the rollercoaster ride anymore.  I am neither optimistic nor pessimistic I'm kinda sitting on the fence and taking everything one day at a time.

I'm sure lots of you out there have had a similar experience.....can anyone help?

Debs


----------



## Mummyof2

Welcome Debs - tell your dh that being overweight doesn't go against people.  I am obese and still got approved at panel.  You just need to show that you are aware of your weight and trying to do something about bringing it down.  I lost almost 2 stone before I went to panel.  Not sure about the head injury but it was a very long time ago so can't see it being a problem.  You have to have a medical (both of you) during the adoption process and, as long as your GP says he is ok, that will be enough to get you through panel I would think.  As for staying positive, adoption is a very long process in my experience.  Just take it one day at a time and think that eventually you will definately be a mum through adoption. My best tip would be to keep busy and try not to dwell on adoption as it is only a part of your life, not your whole life.  I see you had a miscarriage in January - huge hugs to you for that.  I've miscarried 3 babies and it is very emotionally painful.

Fiona - aww lovely little kitties.  My kitten is now almost 10 months!  Where does the time go.  Still left his pic up on here as a baby though as it is nice to see.  I don't think you can get mother cats spayed for nothing but if he went through PDSA and was on benefits, he would get it done at a big reduction.  We got our kitten from a couple whose mother cat kept having kittens - she was only 18 months old and had already had at least 5 litters and has had another litter since having my kitten.  Poor thing will be worn out.  I always get my cats spayed.  

Hi to everyone else.  No news here.


----------



## fiona1

Jennifer,

You kitten looks cutie, we are trying to handle ours loads to get them less timid.

Fiona


----------



## jilldill

Hello Debs,
I just wanted to add my hello and welcome to this site. I echo everything that Jennifer has said, it is a long hard process but the rewards at the end are really more than words can describe.
I too like Jennifer have had three M/C's so know only to well what pain you will be going through I am so sorry for your recent loss. A little note on that you probably already know but SS like you to wait 6 months to a year post treatment before starting the adoption process.
Again I echo Jennifers words keep busy with other things and try not to let the whole process engulf you as it can. We did short trips to give us little things to look forward to and it did help.
I can't help with the over weight question but I know many girls and their DH's on here have mentioned the same worry and it doesn't seem to have been a major problem for anyone (correct me girls if I am wrong here).
Do stay around this site though it has been a life saver for me through my own journey you will find advice friendship and oftena good laugh on chat nights!
Take care JD x


----------



## casey

Hi everyone, 

Just very quick - cant go into too much details on the boards - a family member has come forward for little 'un and SSD have made a major XXXX up by not assesing them sooner. Intros may be stopped  

We are gutted - haven't told dd yet as I am dreading seeing her upset - she has met him amd loved him as did we - i did his bath and bed tonoght and cried all the way home

will post soon with news 
casey


----------



## jilldill

Dear Casey,
I am absolutely stunned, what is going on!! I can't tell you how sorry I am you must be shattered. I am going to pm you now, please take care love JD xx


----------



## fiona1

Casey - I am so sorry to hear your news. I can't believe this is now happening to 2 families on here. SS need to start doing their homework. People going through adoption have put up with enough heartache over the years without them adding to it.

Take care of yourself and your DH & DD

Fiona


----------



## bluebells

Casey,

I feel so sorry for you. Cannot begin to think how this must make you feel. 

It's just not right that they have let things go this far with you already.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Lots of love
Bluebells  xxxxx


----------



## superal

casey - have sent you a PM!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75

Casey i'm absolutely stunned that this is able to happen   i thought that all the procedures put in place would prevent this sort of thing from happening, how wrong i was   i hope things get sorted out really quickly hun as being stuck in limbo must be hell 

pam xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Casey - how awful for you and your family to have this child possibly taken away, after the deep bond you have let grow between you, in anticipation of this new addition to your family.  My heart goes out to you.  SS need a good kick up the behind.  Two families on here (and who knows how many nationally) having their hearts broken is just not good enough, especially when we have all suffered from the pain of infertility for years beforehand as well.  Huge hugs coming your way.


----------



## momo

Casey- I am so sorry for you & your family- this must be devastaing for you- how can this happen?

The adoption process does seem to be failing somewhat on the behalf of adopters- have seen simialiar events on the adoption uk boards too.

We spoke to our s/w 's manager yesterday about possibly switching to international adoption- after what happened with us & the two children- but were advised to keep positive (how?) and stick at it. She also said complaints have been made to the LA & S/W's concerned about stringing us along- and the way we were spoken to when we had the interview with children's s/w.  Apparently it had already been decided who the children were going to before they came to see us- and yet they still showed us photo's of them? 

Anyway, casey & KJ- please keep positive and hope all works out for you both.

MomoXX


----------



## Old Timer

Casey, am so sorry you are going through this as well.  What is going on with SS?
Thinking of you and KJ
Love
OT x


----------



## alex28

casey - im so so sorry for what you are going thru,.  a major **** up is an understatement its atrocious how this can happen so far down the line.    

sending lots of love and hugs to both you and your family and also to KJ and DH at this terrible time. xxxxx


----------



## casey

Thank you everybody for all your kind words and support and the lovely PM's - no news yet which gives me some hope that family aren't that keen   altho i do feel awful saying that  - so me and dh are hanging in there and dd is in blissful ingnorance   

will post as soon as i can and return your lovely PM's 
love caseyxx


----------



## superal

Casey - just hang in there, remember what I said to you in the PM!

Some sad news from me, my lovely Gran died last night, some of you may remember me posting that she had cancer and they had given her 3 - 5 months to live.  Well in typical Gran style she proved them wrong and lived another 6 months longer than what they expected.
Although we were expecting it to happen it's hit me hard   At the end of the day she is my Gran and she thought hard, really going to miss her!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - very sad to hear about your gran.


----------



## fiona1

Andrea - So sorry to hear about your gran. take care of yourself and your family.

Fiona


----------



## cindyp

Still posting from work which as I only work 2 days a week means I'm not getting on line much.

Andrea, so sorry to read about your gran, it is always hard to lose a loved one. 

Casey, I cannot believe that first KJ and now you have been put through this situation.  I hope you also get a letter of apology at the very least for being put through this.  Fingers crossed that the family member is not suitable.

Momo, sorry to hear that you've also been messed about.

Better go, I'm on my lunch break.

love to all.
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi all

Casey, i am keeping everything rossed for you andyour little manxxxx

Andrea, any loss is hard even when expexted. take care.

I phoned  ss yesterday and spoke to the new team manager. She has said I am top of the list to be allocated a sw, but they are 2 memebers of staff down. So still no idea when our home study will begin?

TTFN

PBMxx


----------



## Old Timer

Andrea, so sorry to hear about your loss.  I was very close to my Nan and still miss her loads 8yrs on.
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Andrea, I am really sorry to hear about your Nan. Mine died nearly 20 years ago and I still can't talk about her without tears in my eyes so I know what a loss she will be to you.
PBM, that's sounding more positive I hope you get a start date soon
Casey and KJ, it's been a really bad time for both of you, I really hope things look brighter for you both next week

Love to all JD x


----------



## saphy75

Andrea so sorry to read about your gran hun   I'm sure she will be greatly missed  

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Andrea- so sorry to hear about your Gran  

KJ- thinking of you

Casey- thinking of you

hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone 

Firstly i want to say thank you to everybody for all your support . This has been the longest week of my life. I carried on with the intros whilst waiting for news and its been hard seeing little un whilst wondering what the hell was going on, BUT it is good news (for us anyway) . Little uns s.w went out to see the family members and they have said they cannot care for him and there is nobody else within the family who will come forward. I cried with relief when I was told and we are truly delighted as he is lovely a littlle boy full of mischief and so loving, anyway he will come home next sunday and then we can start the rest of our lives together 

Andrea - I am so sorry for your loss and it was so kind of you to take the time to PM me and give me support and comfort when you were going thru your own grief. I hope you find your own comfort right now when you need it too 

KJ - thinking of you still going thru the nightmare , it is awful and I really admire you for hanging in there. will PM you soon 

Momo - i agree, it is wrong to raise your hopes that way and I hope you hear something soon 

Hi to jennifer, Pam, OT, MJ, Jill, PBM, cindy, fiona, alex, bluebells and everybody else who has got me thru the last few days 
love caseyxx


----------



## Charliegirl

Hi Casey,

I'm not a very regular poster but I do follow your stories and post from time to time. I have been so upset by your and KJ's news recently and I just wanted to say that I am so glad things have worked out for you in the end. You will soon have your little man home and you can start your lives together  

I hope things get sorted for KJ too very soon.

Take care,

Love,

Charlie. x


----------



## Old Timer

Fantastic news Casey!
So pleased everything has been sorted out for you and you can now look forward to next Sunday.
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Casey,
What a relief I am so happy for you!!!! Put it all behind you and your new family life starts here,
love JD x


----------



## jilldill

KJ,
I have everything crossed that you get some good news this week, take care
Love JD x


----------



## magenta

Just wanted to send hugs to casey and KJ.  KJ, I pray that you get good news soon.  Casey, I wish you every joy with the rest of your intros.

Hugs and love to everyone else.

No news here - court stuff is all completely delayed (medical form was never sent by my GP and has had to be chased...oh it is so much like HS) so am just trying not to think about it and get on with the next 'stage' of our story which is my return to work.  My DH, Gareth, has handed in his notice (he is going to be a stay at home dad for the next few years) and I will get my 'return to work' letter written and handed in this week.  if all goes to plan then i will go back 1st week in September and take my annual leave to go 3 days a week then four and back up to full time by October. i am not really looking forward to going back but i know it si something I need to do - for me, for my family and for the charity for whom I work.  i am just really going to miss seeing my gorgeous wee girl all day.

magenta x


----------



## bluebells

Casey - I'm so pleased for you! This last week must have gone so slowly. Enjoy the rest of your intros and preparing for your little one to come home  

Andrea - Sorry to hear about your Gran. I felt exactly the same about my Grandad and still miss him, get upset 12 years on. Try and hold on to the good memories. (((Hugs)))

KJ - Still thinking of you. Hope you have some good news very soon.

Hi everyone else. Sorry not much time for many personals, going away for the weekend.

Not much news here. Completed first 2 days of 4 day prep course at beginning of week. Next 2 days in couple of weeks. Social workers seem very nice and approachable and me and dh enjoying it more than we thought. It feels good to make progress. Nice to meet other couples in same situation as well. Trying to limit my excitement, but can't help thinking ahead to when we are a family, I've already worked the family book out in my head ;-)

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
Bluebells xxxx


----------



## sanita

Hi everyone,

Just got back from a week in France having a bit of a break.

KJ - I got your PM.  So sorry that you are having all of this to contend with.  Hope you get some sense out of SS soon.

Casey - Looks like you have had a tough few days too.  Glad your story has had a happy ending.

Andrea - Sorry to hear about your gran.  Doesn't seem to matter that a death is expected, it still hurts really bad.

I'll catch up with the other news once I've fed the washing machine again and got some food in my fridge.  DH and I also need to get cracking on our DVD for smiling boy and princess, we are going to feel like a right pair of Charlies doing it, but hey, at least it'll be a laugh.

Love Sanita


----------



## Mummyof2

CASEY - fantastic news for you both.      

Sanita - welcome home.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all  

Andrea - So sorry. We lost Grandma 12 years ago and it's still with me.
Thinking of you and all your family x

PBM - Hope you hear something very soon, getting close though!!

Casey - Wonderful news, you must be so relieved.

KJ - Think of you and praying that you hear something good very soon.

Hi to everyone else!

Here, we've had letter this morning from our new SW !!!! OMG!!!! 
She's going on holiday (how dare she?!!) so we'll meet her in 3 and a bit weeks time. Scary thought!!

Speak soon
x


----------



## Laine

Casey - sorry to hear about what you have been through, pleased that it has all worked out for you.

Kj - thinking of you.

Andrea - sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandma (((((hugs))))

Jennifer - hope the wait doesn't go on much longer for you.

Hi to everyone else, lots of luck, whatever stage you are at.

No news to report here.

Laine


----------



## TraceyH

Casey - thank goodness things have turned out well for you.  Enjoy yourselves.

KJ - Hope you hear something soon.

No news from this end.  We are still waiting for a court date.  I can't believe where the time has gone, we have now had our little chap for nearly 5 months and I have to go into work this week to submit my return to work paperwork, the time has just flown by.  He started taster sessions at nursery last week for a couple of afternoons a week and in July he will be going for 3 full days so that when I go back to work hopefully he will be in a settled routine.  He seems to have enjoyed himself so far.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey


----------



## casey

Thanks charlie, O/T, Jill, tracey, magenta, laine, ever, jennifer, sanita, pam, MJ, PBM, cindy, Fiona,bluebells andrea and everone else  - you have all been so supportive, and it has really helped to know you are here 

Little 'un came yesterday and dd invited every child in the street in to meet him and play in our back garden so it was mad day but the little 'un just mingled and played quite happily and then i gave him a tea, bath and supper and took him back to f/c's. We had a break from intros today so me and dd had some quality time together and it was really needed by both of us, we had a lovely day and I am going to try and make it a regular thing for both of us.

bye for now, I will post some personals & reply to PM's later 
love caseyxx


----------



## BunBun

Casey - so pleased to hear that everything has worked out. Enjoy the rest of your intros.
KJ -   Hope you have some news soon.
Tracey - hope you get the court date soon & good luck for your little one at nursery.
Andrea - so sorry to hear to your loss 
Everhopeful - 3 weeks will soon be here.
Sanita - welcome back & enjoy making the dvd.
Laine - hope you'll hear some good news soon.
Bluebells - all the best for the remaining days on your prep course.
Hello to everyone else not mentioned.
Sorry that I haven't been around recently but things have moved on well with the little one and we go matching panel on Wednesday and all being well intros will start on the 25th but will find out for sure on Friday at the planning meeting. His room is finished apart from cot which should be here on Friday and a few odd bits & ends to buy. I've informed work that I'll be leaving but haven't given written notice as yet, hopefully that will be on Thursday.
Love to you all.
x


----------



## jilldill

Hi BunBun,
Just to say I am so pleased for you that it's all going well with your littlie, fingers crossed you meet him on the 25th!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Casey

So pleased that your family is back on track. Roll on Sunday.xx

PBMxx


----------



## Ange K

Hi girls!

I've not posted for a long time but I finally have some news I'd like to share with you! We've been chosen for a little 2yr old girl! She's not got her full freeing order yet, which is next month and then our matching panel is on 17th July. So fingers crossed it all goes to plan - we're so excited! - I know I shouldn't get too excited, especially after recent events on here but I can't help it - I feel like I've had my 2 week wait and 20 week scan all at once!

A very happy Ange xx


----------



## keemjay

Hi all

Casey - really pleased things have worked out for you 

Bunbun - good luck for matching panel today 

ange - great news about your match, tho bit confused cos you said age 2 in your post and your sig says she's 3  I'm sure you wont be as unlucky as we have with our situation so try not to worry 

andrea - so sorry to hear about your gran  

hoping to have some news here by the end of the week, maybe early next week but i have asked to please be as quick as they can because the wait is starting to really eat us up..its like a 2ww all over again 

love to all

kj x

kj x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Ange!!!!! Fantastic news I am really delighted for you and hope it all goes smoothly, keep us up to date
Bunbun, hope matching panel goes well and we hear all from you later!!!
KJ, have already said it but just to say again we are all rooting for you and hope so much that this all turns out well

We have a little news, we will know our court date by mid July and the final hearing should be before the end of that month.

Love to all JD x


----------



## Lynnm

Good Morning

Angel - Superb news.....  I am soooooo pleased for you.

KJ - I truly hope that you get the news that you are looking for.  You have the backing and hoping from all your FF friends.

I am still continuing in my Home Study and so far it seems it is going really well.  Got my individual meeting in 3 weeks time. Any hints of what to expect?

Lynn x


----------



## superal

congratulations Ange.........nice to read some positive good news on here!

KJ - thinking of you and hoping all goes well.

Thankyou to everyone for your kind words over the recent death of my Gran.  The funeral is on Monday & I've just spent a tearful 30minutes with my sister organising flowers for our dear Gran, what we have chose are lovely & even though I would have preferred to be honest to send the money to cancer research, my Gran loved flowers and it was her request that we send flowers, so that is what we have done.

Love to you all

Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM

Hi Everyone 

Sorry for not posting lately but I started my new job last week.  Things are going really well and everyone has made me feel really welcome.  I have been spending most of my evenings reading though to try and get up to speed.

Can't beleive how much has happened though.

KJ - Hope you get some news soon and that you will not have to wait anymore.  Praying that it is positive 

Debs - welcome.  Don't worry about the weight thing I thin most of us have been told about it.  We were asked about it at panel as we had our medicals shortly after the excesses of Xmas and a holiday and hadboth piled on the pounds.  However we were able to evidence our healthy lifestyle and the fact that we had lost weight since the medical was done.  My dh went through doubts, it transpired he couldn't cope being on the rollercoaster still.  So we agreed that if we had not got placed with children by a particular point in timeafter we were approved thne we would withdraw.  We were up front with SS about this and explained that we had already given over so many years of our lives to IF that we wanted to start leading a normal life at some point in time.

Casey - Can't believe what a rollercoaster you have been on in the last week or two.  Glad to hear that things have worked out for you.

Andrea - sorry to hear about the loss of your Gran.  I will think about her and the many others when I do my Race for Life next week.

PBM - Hope you get allocated soon

Cindy - hope you are getting a good nights sleep in your own bed with just your DH!!

Magenta - good luck for your return to work.  My dh has often said he would give up work.

Bluebells - glad to hear you are enjoying your course

Ever - not long to wait now before you are back on the journey

Tracey - good luck for your return to work and getting your little one settled into nursery.

Bun Bun - good luck for panel and enjoy the rest of your preparations.

Ange - great news.  Good luck for panel.

Hi to everyone else I have not mentioned.  I know a number of you are waiting for court dates, so I hope these come through for you soon

Bye for now
Karen x


----------



## superal

Karen...you naughty girl you've just had me in tears, what a lovely thought that you will be thinking of my Gran as well as the other people you are running for in the race for life, well done for doing such an energetic, well worth cause.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH

Congratulations Ange.  Stock up on your energy over the next few weeks, 2 years old is really full on but well worth it.  I am sure the 17th July will be well worth celebrating.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents

i wrote a long post and laptop turned off! AHHHHH

so quick version is!

Chat nights starting from next weds- info on thread below!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93726.msg1396767#new

Ang- good luck for matching panel - so happy for you

Andrea- thinking of you and your family

Karen - good luck for your race for life, glad your enjoying you new job

Hi to everyone else!

we had our last joint home study session today- have a 1-2-1 each a week mon and thats it till we move house(long story but we hope to be moved within next few weeks) are panel date is planned for 11weeks tomorrow! however may have to be put back a few weeks if not moved! our SW is fab and is doing everything she can to help us

hugs

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

new home this way..................... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98692.new#new


----------

